# The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List



## Faustian

Welcome to the *2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

This thread is intended as a reboot of the Talk Classical Top 272 Recommended Operas to better reflect the tastes of our current user base here on the Talk Classical Forums.

*The goal of the project:*

- The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
- This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
- These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists.
These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.
Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

Discussion, comments, and questions can all be handled in this thread now active in the Opera sub forum.

*Requirements for works nominated:*

1) The work must be part of the Operatic tradition. Musicals will not be considered.
2) Operettas and one-act Operas are both allowed to be nominated.
3) Cycles of Operas such as Richard Wagner's _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ and Karlheinz Stockhausen's _Licht_ are to be voted on as singular works, not by their individual operas. Similarly Giacomo Puccin's collection of three one-act operas_ Il trittico_ will be voted on as one work.
4) A general consensus will determine any points of ambiguity.

*Voting process:*

To those new to the voting process, we normally do a two-step voting process and build up the list 10 works at a time. This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.

First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to 10 works. The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.

Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favorites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.

The scoring method is as follows:

Nomination round:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 15 points for the work in first, 14 for second, 13 for third, and so on with the tenth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.

Voting round:

The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.

*Honorable mentions:*

At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honorable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 20 votes instead of 10 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.

All participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin! Thanks to Trout, mmsbls, and Air for establishing the standard format, and to all the runners of the previous TC Top Recommended lists whose introductory remarks I have adapted for my own.


----------



## Faustian

*Nomination Round 1 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round. Please list them in order of preference.*

*The first nomination round will tentatively close after 5 days on Monday, July 20th unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Guest

Thanks for this, Faustian. I suppose you're facilitating, then. I'm very happy to see you've adopted a proven method 

I'll submit a list tonight, I'm sure.

And yes, thank you very much also for hosting it HERE instead of in the opera forum. Those of us with diverse pallets will thank you; I have no doubts about it.

Last Edit: I have run a list thread before and would be happy to help you with anything if you need it (not suggesting you would!)


----------



## Faustian

My list:

1. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2. Wagner - Parsifal
3. Wagner- Der Ring des Nibelungen
4. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
5. Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
6. Puccini - La bohème
7. Offenbach- Les contes d'Hoffmann
8. Verdi - Otello
9. Berg - Wozzeck
10. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## Itullian

Ring
Meistersinger
Tristan
Parsifal
William Tell
Lohengrin
Dutchman
Tannhauser
Faust
Tales of Hoffman


----------



## DonAlfonso

1 Mozart- Le Nozze de Figaro
2 Mozart- Don Giovanni
3 Verdi- Rigoletto
4 Puccini- La Bohème
5 Mozart- Cosi fan Tutte
6 Puccini- Madama Butterfly
7 Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
8 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
9 Puccini- Tosca
10 Bizet- Carmen


----------



## Guest

I see very little point in supporting the "Standard Repertoire At The Met" kind of catalogue in this kind of thing, because disproportionate voting will get them the highest spots I could hope for, anyway (Doesn't get much better than top 10....). So I'll probably let most Verdi, Strauss, etc just figure itself out. With a couple exceptions, I suppose. Because The Ring don't need no upset.

I guess a nice first round of big boys might be...

1. Wagner: _Der Ring des Nibelungen_
2. Mozart: _Don Giovanni_
3. Stockhausen: _LICHT_
4. Monteverdi: _L'Orfeo_
5. Berg: _Lulu_
6. Schoenberg: _Moses Und Aron_
7. Verdi: _Don Carlos_
8. Rameau: _Les Indes Galantes_
9. Bartók: _Bluebeard's Castle_
10. Stravinsky: _The Rake's Progress_


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Marriage of Figaro - Mozart
2. Don Giovanni - Mozart
3. Wozzeck - Berg
4. Bluebeard's Castle - Bartok
5. Nixon in China - Adams
6. L'Orfeo - Monteverdi
7. Carmen - Bizet
8. Boris Godunov - Mussorgsky
9. Peter Grimes - Britten
10. The Rake's Progress - Stravinsky


----------



## Albert7

Just came back from the Met HD broadcast of La Fille du Regiment. And seeing what others have voted and realizing that Lord Lance hates opera, I decide on the following (of which I will explain my choices later when I'm un-tired in the other thread).

1) Neither - Morton Feldman
2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
3) The Death of Klinghoffer - John Adams
4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
5) Saint François d'Assise - Olivier Messiaen
6) The Cave - Steve Reich
7) Moses und Aron - Arnold Schoenberg
8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
9) The Minotaur - Harrison Birtwistle
10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage

(Note: I have left out some very obvious favs of mine including Parsifal, The Ring, Carmen, Die Zauberflote, Opera Rara, Lulu, etc. After all, why choose stuff I know everyone else is gonna select?)

Leaving here in my hasty New Yorker fashion...


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Just came back from the Met HD broadcast of La Fille du Regiment. And seeing what others have voted and realizing that Lord Lance hates opera, I decide on the following (of which I will explain my choices later when I'm un-tired in the other thread).
> 
> *1) Neither - Morton Feldman
> 2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann*
> 3) The Death of Klinghoffer - John Adams
> *4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
> 5) Saint François d'Assise - Olivier Messiaen*
> 6) The Cave - Steve Reich
> 7) Moses und Aron - Arnold Schoenberg
> 8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
> 9) The Minotaur - Harrison Birtwistle
> 10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage


These will inevitably be getting support from me. I'd probably feel slightly better with _Nixon In China_ and I only know CD-recorded Birtwistle operas, with _The Mask Of Orpheus_ being my doubtless favorite. Need to re-listen to _The Cave_. And I've never tried Turnage.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

1. Wagner: Parsifal
2. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
3. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
4. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov 
5. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
6. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
7. Wagner: Lohengrin
8. Wagner: Tannhäuser
9. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
10. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## GioCar

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
3. Verdi: Falstaff
4. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
5. Berg: Wozzeck
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Strauss: Salome
8. Mozart: Don Giovanni
9. Wagner: Lohengrin
10. Verdi: Otello


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Just came back from the Met HD broadcast of La Fille du Regiment. And seeing what others have voted and realizing that Lord Lance hates opera, I decide on the following (of which I will explain my choices later when I'm un-tired in the other thread).
> 
> 1) Neither - Morton Feldman
> 2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
> 3) The Death of Klinghoffer - John Adams
> 4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
> 5) Saint François d'Assise - Olivier Messiaen
> 6) The Cave - Steve Reich
> 7) Moses und Aron - Arnold Schoenberg
> 8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
> 9) The Minotaur - Harrison Birtwistle
> 10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage
> 
> (Note: I have left out some very obvious favs of mine including Parsifal, The Ring, Carmen, Die Zauberflote, Opera Rara, Lulu, etc. After all, why choose stuff I know everyone else is gonna select?)
> 
> Leaving here in my hasty New Yorker fashion...


You show me an opera with exceptional plot and not silly like some Classical/French operas I've read and I will gladly praise the librettist.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

and to add to the list some that seem to have been missed
1. Berlioz - _Les Troyens_
2. Gluck _Orpeho et Eurydice_
3. Bellini - _la sonnambula_
4. Bellini - _Norma_
5. Donnizetti - _Lucia di Lammermoor_
6. Berlioz - _la Damnation de Faust_
7. Beethoven - _Fidelio_
8. Gounod - _Faust_


----------



## Arsakes

I haven't listened to any Opera in a long time so I can't list a top 10 or more.
Flying Dutchman is cool and interesting as I remember. Tristan und Isolde was interesting but not attractive enough to listen for the 10th time!
I really need to listen to Parsifal and The Ring when I find enough time.

Question:
Do short works like Beethoven's Egmont and Schumann's 'Das Paradies und die Peri' and 'Manfred' count as Opera?


----------



## Nereffid

I decided to go with the somewhat dubious method of picking my ten favourite operas and then ranking them:

1. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
2. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
3. Glass - Akhnaten
4. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
5. Mozart - Don Giovanni
6. Puccini - Tosca
7. Janáček - Jenůfa
8. Handel - Giulio Cesare
9. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
10. Weber - Der Freischütz


----------



## Faustian

Arsakes said:


> I haven't listened to any Opera in a long time so I can't list a top 10 or more.
> Flying Dutchman is cool and interesting as I remember. Tristan und Isolde was interesting but not attractive enough to listen for the 10th time!
> I really need to listen to Parsifal and The Ring when I find enough time.


Feel free to list as many operas as you _do_ know and enjoy, and this goes for other users as well! Even if you can't make a top ten any input you can give is highly appreciated!!



> Question:
> Do short works like Beethoven's Egmont and Schumann's 'Das Paradies und die Peri' and 'Manfred' count as Opera?


I think that this is a good time to point out Albert7's accompanying discussion thread where questions such as this can be discussed moving forward.

But to answer your questions:

Beethoven's _Egmont_ and Schumann's _Manfred_ are collections of incidental music, while _Das Paradies und die Peri_ is an oratorio. None of these works are considered part of the operatic repertoire.

Not that there aren't unique works that straddle the line and defy easy categorization. Headphone Hermit already submitted Berlioz's _La damnation de Faust_ and it is kind of a cross between an opera, an oratorio and a cantata with Berlioz labeling it a "légende dramatique". Since it has been staged and performed as an opera, including in 2008 by the MET, I will go ahead and include it if everyone else agrees.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> You show me an opera with exceptional plot and not silly like some Classical/French operas I've read and I will gladly praise the librettist.


Morton Feldman's anti-opera opera then. Considering that you hate opera so much, why not enjoy an opera composed by a masterful composer who disliked opera too? Plus his librettist?

Watches as his pal Lord Lance fails to provide a list of his 10 favorite operas as this absurd lacuna happens and happens and happens...


----------



## Guest

_Der Freischütz_ is such a delicious thing. I won't change now, because Weber won't stand a chance in Round I, but I've got my eye on the sharpshooter over there...


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> _Der Freischütz_ is such a delicious thing. I won't change now, because Weber won't stand a chance in Round I, but I've got my eye on the sharpshooter over there...


I shouldn't be interjecting but I doubt that the N.R.A. Dubbed its stamp of approval on that opera LOL.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> I shouldn't be interjecting but I doubt that the N.R.A. Dubbed its stamp of approval on that opera LOL.


You must be joking. Bullets that never miss? An NRA wet dream...


----------



## Sloe

1. Mascagni - Iris
2. Guiseppe Verdi - Don Carlo
3. Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly
4. Richard Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
5. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
6. Richard Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
7. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
8. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
9. Giacomo Puccini - Turandot
10. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro
3. Berg - Wozzeck
4. Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
5. Mozart - Cosi fan Tutte
6. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
7. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
8. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
9. Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
10. Mussorgsky- Boris Godunov


----------



## Figleaf

1. Gounod- Faust
2. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
3. Reyer- Sigurd
4. Rossini- Guillaume Tell
5. Verdi- Il Trovatore
6. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
7. Halévy- La Juive
8. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
9. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
10. D’Indy- Fervaal


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Mozart - Così fan Tutte
2. Bizet - Carmen
3. Puccini - La Bohème
4. Verdi - Stiffelio
5. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
6. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
7. Verdi - Don Carlos
8. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
9. Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
10. Verdi - La Traviata


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Tosca (with Maria Callas)
2. Verdi: Aida
3. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
4. Mozart: The Magic Flute
5. Mozart: Don Giovanni
6. Wagner: Tannhauser
7. Puccini: Il trittico ( but only for Suor Angelica)
8. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (for Die Walküre above all)
9. Puccini: Turandot
10. Verdi: Traviata


----------



## Albert7

Any further updates?


----------



## Selby

1. Stockhausen: Licht
2. Saariaho: L’Amour de loin
3. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
4. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
5. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
6. Furrer: Fama
7. Adès: The Tempest
8. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
9. Falla: El retablo de maese Pedro
10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> 1. Stockhausen: Licht
> 2. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
> 3. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
> 4. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
> 5. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
> 6. Furrer: Fama
> 7. Adès: The Tempest
> 8. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
> 9. Falla: El retablo de maese Pedro
> 10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland


Good job. You brought up some operas I don't know at all. Thanks and thanks. Double thumbs up.


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> 1. Stockhausen: Licht
> 2. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
> 3. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
> 4. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
> 5. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
> 6. Furrer: Fama
> 7. Adès: The Tempest
> 8. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
> 9. Falla: El retablo de maese Pedro
> 10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland


Keep voting please  LICHT will be bumped to my number 1 in round 2, I reckon.

Kudos for FAMA


----------



## Selby

Albert7 said:


> Good job. You brought up some operas I don't know at all. Thanks and thanks. Double thumbs up.


I was just reading about Mark Anthony Turnage's Anna Nicole earlier today; serendipitous that you listed it. I look forward to seeing/hearing it someday.


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> I was just reading about Mark Anthony Turnage's Anna Nicole earlier today; serendipitous that you listed it. I look forward to seeing/hearing it someday.












DVD version is the only one and worth looking at. The cover itself is pretty hmmmm... provocative.


----------



## Nereffid

I haven't seen _Anna Nicole_ in its entirety* - I caught bits of it when it was shown on TV (yes, it was sufficiently "controversial" for the BBC to show it!).
I liked most of what I heard, though it was quite disconcerting to see a regietheater-style production that actually reflected the music and libretto! For all I know, the set and costumes may just have come from an unstaged _Traviata_... :lol:

* Not true for Anna Nicole herself.


----------



## nina foresti

1. Mefistofele (Boito)
2. Don Carlo (Verdi)
3. Otello (Verdi)
4. Madama Butterfly (Puccini)
5. Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc)
6. Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky
7. Tosca (Puccini)
8. Turandot (Puccini)
9. Andrea Chenier (Giordano)
10. Romeo et Juliette (Gounod)

(painfully ignoring Parsifal, Lucia di Lammermoor, Rigoletto, La Boheme)


----------



## Sonata

1. Don Carlo (Verdi)
2. Rigoletto (Verdi)
3. Magic Flute (Mozart)
4. Orphee et Eurydice (Gluck)
5. Il Trittico (Puccini)
6. Carmen (Bizet)
7. I puritani (Bellini)
8. La Donna del Lago (Rossini)
9. Turandot (Puccini)
10. Aida (Verdi)


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm not much of an opera fan at all, but felt like doing a list for the sake of it!

note: Given that I've never heard any operas by Wagner, Verdi, Puccini, Strauss and more, feel free to disregard the below entirely. :tiphat:

1. Dvorak - Rusalka
2. Glass - Akhnaten
3. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Glass - The Photographer
6. Glass - Satyagraha
7. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
8. Handel - Xerxes
9. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
10. Adams - Nixon in China


----------



## Faustian

Skilmarilion said:


> I'm not much of an opera fan at all, but felt like doing a list for the sake of it!
> 
> note: Given that I've never heard any operas by Wagner, Verdi, Puccini, Strauss and more, feel free to disregard the below entirely. :tiphat:
> 
> 1. Dvorak - Rusalka
> 2. Glass - Akhnaten
> 3. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
> 4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
> 5. Glass - The Photographer
> 6. Glass - Satyagraha
> 7. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
> 8. Handel - Xerxes
> 9. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
> 10. Adams - Nixon in China


On the contrary, your list is much appreciated and contains some great operas!! Thanks!


----------



## Celloman

Wow, this was hard. Coming up with 10 operas, ranked?

It would have been easier to sing _Tristan_ on a sore throat.

1. Tristan und Isolde - Wagner
2. Der Ring des Nibelungen - Wagner
3. Le Nozze di Figaro - Mozart
4. Pelleas et Melisande - Debussy
5. Parsifal - Wagner
6. Don Giovanni - Mozart
7. Falstaff - Verdi
8. La Boheme - Puccini
9. Wozzeck - Berg
10. Peter Grimes - Britten


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
4. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
5. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
6. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
7. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
8. Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro
9. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
10. Berg: Wozzeck


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Very difficult to come up with a list of 10. I have devoted little time to listening to opera compared to other genres. However, here are those I have really enjoyed. An eclectic lot, I'll admit.

1. Mozart - The Magic Flute
2. R. Strauss - Elektra
3. R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
4. Bizet - Carmen
5. Berg - Lulu
6. Gilbert & Sullivan - The Mikado
7. Purcell - Dido and Aenas
8. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutti
9. Puccini - Turandot
10. Puccini - Tosca


----------



## Clayton

Latest ranking according to the Clayton Charts of Baroque Opera*

1 Terradellas - Artaserse
2 Pergolesi - L'olimpiade
3 Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
4 Cavalli - Artemisia
5 Handel - Giulio Cesare
6 Lully - Phaëton
7 Vinci - Artaserse
8 Vivaldi - L'incoronazione di Dario
9 Rameau - Dardanus
10 Hasse - Siroe

*not incorporated and not trademarked
**Clayton agrees that ninety-three percent of those nominated so far should be in the top ten
*** Clayton has much difficulty counting


----------



## Trout

I have only listened to a small handful, an arbitrary one at that, of the hundreds of operas in the repertoire, of which I like an even smaller handful. I don't know for how long I can meaningfully contribute, but I will definitely follow the results with interest.

1. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
3. Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle
4. Verdi - Otello
5. Berg - Wozzeck
6. Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
7. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
8. Saariaho - L'amour du loin
9. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
10. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre


----------



## Balthazar

1. Mozart ~ Don Giovanni
2. Verdi ~ La Traviata
3. Bizet ~ Carmen
4. Berg ~ Wozzeck
5. Mozart ~ Le Nozze di Figaro
6. Bartók ~ Bluebeard's Castle
7. Puccini ~ La Fanciulla del West
8. Schoenberg ~ Moses und Aron
9. Donizetti ~ Lucia di Lammermoor
10. Verdi ~ Rigoletto


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Wagner - Parsifal
3. Bartok - A kékszakállú herceg vára
4. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
5. Adams - Nixon in China
6. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
7. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
8. Berg - Wozzeck
9. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
10. Glass – Satyagraha

The list feels woefully incomplete but I shall submit anyway.


----------



## Faustian

Just a head's up that I'm going to be wrapping up the nomination round in about 7 hours, so anyone who's on the fence about submitting a list please feel free to throw one together.


----------



## Azol

Top 10 operas? Boy, it's so difficult!!!

In order of preference (kind of):

1. Verdi - Don Carlo
2. Rossini - Semiramide
3. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
4. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
5. Verdi - Aida
6. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
7. Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
8. Bellini - Norma
9. Mussorgski - Boris Godunov
10. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri

No fancy stuff like in other "Top 10" lists above... 
I could play clever and add something like Melartin - Aino (which is a great opera, by the way), but I would not want to exclude any other opera from this list! So be it!


----------



## BelCantoGuy

Just wondering if you could extend this longer because I just joined and want to vote for this round. I won't be home for another 8-10 hours.


----------



## Faustian

BelCantoGuy said:


> Just wondering if you could extend this longer because I just joined and want to vote for this round. I won't be home for another 8-10 hours.


I don't see why I can't extend the round for a few more hours as long as you submit your vote in that time frame.

I know everyone is anxious for the results, but I also want to collect as many nominations as possible! It's a very tight race.


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> Top 10 operas? Boy, it's so difficult!!!
> 
> In order of preference (kind of):
> 
> 1. Verdi - Don Carlo
> 2. Rossini - Semiramide
> 3. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
> 4. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
> 5. Verdi - Aida
> 6. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
> 7. Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
> 8. Bellini - Norma
> 9. Mussorgski - Boris Godunov
> 10. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
> 
> No fancy stuff like in other "Top 10" lists above...
> I could play clever and add something like *Melartin - Aino* (which is a great opera, by the way), but I would not want to exclude any other opera from this list! So be it!


I like that thing, personally. Let a few rounds go by and I'll back you up, perhaps


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Debussy - Pelleas and Melisandre
3. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
4. Wagner - The Ring Cycle
5. Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
6. Bizet - Carmen
7. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
8. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
9. Mozart - The Magic Flute
10. Busoni - Doktor Faust


----------



## sabrina

I hate myself for doing this, as I have no opera order in my mind...

1.Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Rossini
2. Rigoletto, Verdi
3. La Cenerentola, Rossini
4. Don Giovanni, Mozart
5. Die Zauberflöte, Mozart
6. Nabucco, Verdi
7. Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Mozart
8. Traviata, Verdi
9. Norma, Bellini
10. Elisir d'amore, Donizetti.

I would like to squeeze in *Orphée aux enfers* from Jaques Offenbach, but I can't take anyone out...If I think more I'll add another 10...


----------



## BelCantoGuy

1. La Traviata by Verdi
2. Lucia di Lammermoor by Donizetti
3. La Sonnambula by Bellini
4. I Puritani by Bellini
5. Il Trovatore by Verdi
6. Der Zauberflote by Mozart
7. Tannhauser by Wagner
8. MacBeth by Verdi
9. Roméo et Juliette by Gounod
10. Faust by Gounod


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the first nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 1-10 on our final list.

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (13 nominations, 182 points)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (11 nominations, 125 points)
Mozart: Don Giovanni (10 nominations, 123 points)
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (9 nominations, 113 points)
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (10 nominations, 110 points)
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle (8 nominations, 90 points)
Berg: Wozzeck (9 nominations, 88 points)
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande (7 nominations, 81 points)
Verdi: Don Carlos (6 nominations, 76 points)
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (7 nominations, 75 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in 2 days on Wednesday, July 22nd.*


----------



## Itullian

Ring
Tristan
Zauberflute
Don Giovanni
Nozze de Figaro


----------



## Albert7

A tough one here. I love all of them! Okay.

1) Mozart: Die Zauberflote
2) Berg: Wozzeck
3) Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
4) Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
5) Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## BelCantoGuy

1) Verdi: Don Carlos
2) Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3) Mozart: Die Zauberflote
4) Mozart: Don Giovanni
5) Monteverdi: L’Orfeo


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart: Don Giovanni 
2. Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle 
3. Monteverdi: L’Orfeo 
4. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen 
5. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## Guest

1. Ring
2. Giovanni
3. Orfeo
4. Pelleas
5. Wozzeck


----------



## PierreN

(On edit: Ah! Sorry, I missed the first round. Below is what I would have nominated. I don't feel competent to chime in for the second round. Moderators: feel free to delete the whole post if it is misplaced.)

1) Strauss: Cappricio
2) Strauss: Elektra
3) Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
4) Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
5) Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
6) Beethoven: Fidelio
7) Monteverdi: L'Orpheo
8) Strauss: Salome
9) Strauss: Daphne
10) Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Many of those items likely will be pushed down when I will have really listened to more operas by Wagner and Mozart (and also, possibly, Puccini). But this is what I appreciate most right now with my meager operatic culture.


----------



## tdc

PierreN said:


> 1) Strauss: Cappricio
> 2) Strauss: Elektra
> 3) Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
> 4) Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
> 5) Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
> 6) Beethoven: Fidelio
> 7) Monteverdi: L'Orpheo
> 8) Strauss: Salome
> 9) Strauss: Daphne
> 10) Purcell: Dido and Aeneas


Save this list for next round. (Minus the Monteverdi which is already in). Right now we are picking our top 5 from the 10 operas that made it in this round listed in post #53.


----------



## Itullian

deleted...............


----------



## PierreN

tdc said:


> Save this list for next round. (Minus the Monteverdi which is already in). Right now we are picking our top 5 from the 10 operas that made it in this round listed in post #53.


OK, thanks. I understand better the process now. I'll wait for the second round.


----------



## Sloe

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Verdi: Don Carlos 
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
5. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## Azol

1. Verdi: Don Carlos
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
4. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
5. Mozart: Don Giovanni

*sigh* When I see a top 10 operas list which has Berg and Bartok (great composers no doubts, but not immediately associated with opera world) listed but omits Rossini and Donizetti, I can't help but ponder how times has changed... Maybe I am too damn old?


----------



## Nereffid

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
3. Mozart: Don Giovanni
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Pelléas et Mélisande
Der Ring des Nibelungen
Die Zauberflöte
Tristan und Isolde
Le nozze di Figaro

Rather dissapointed neither Boris nor Parsifal made it to top 10, but I'm happy for Pelléas. _psst_ Bluebeard is not that good, it's full of dull thick brass-woodwind writing and abuse of ostinatos


----------



## GioCar

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Berg: Wozzeck
5. Mozart: Don Giovanni


----------



## StDior

1. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
4. Verdi: Don Carlos
5. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Sonata

Verdi: Don Carlo
Mozart: Magic Flute
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Wagner: The Ring
Mozart: Figaro


----------



## Figleaf

1.Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
2.Verdi: Don Carlos
3. Mozart: Don Giovanni
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro 
5. Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Le nozze di Figaro
2. Don Giovanni 
3. L’Orfeo 
4. Wozzeck 
5. Tristan


----------



## Celloman

1. Tristan und Isolde
2. Der Ring des Nibelungen
3. Le Nozze di Figaro
4. Pelleas et Melisande
5. Wozzeck


----------



## Clayton

Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Verdi: Don Carlos
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen


----------



## Balthazar

1. Mozart ~ Don Giovanni
2. Verdi ~ Don Carlos
3. Berg ~ Wozzeck
4. Mozart ~ Le Nozze di Figaro
5. Bartók ~ Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## PaulieGatto

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande 
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen 
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle 
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Don Carlos
2. Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
3. Mozart - Le nozze di Figaro
4. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
5. Mozart - Don Giovanni


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Berg: Wozzeck
5. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
2. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
3. Berg: Wozzeck
4. Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
5. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> *sigh* When I see a top 10 operas list which has Berg and Bartok (great composers no doubts, but not immediately associated with opera world) listed but omits Rossini and Donizetti, I can't help but ponder how times has changed... Maybe I am too damn old?


What is this "opera world" you speak of? L'Orfeo... Don Giovanni... La Traviata... LICHT... Shadowtime... all "operas" in my book. Is there actually an opera "spectrum" which I don't know about?


----------



## Albert7

Apparently I did terrible. None of the original 10 I went for actually made it to the first round. :\

Noticed no composer here had a work post 1950 either.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Apparently I did terrible. None of the original 10 I went for actually made it to the first round. :\
> 
> Noticed no composer here had a work post 1950 either.


Give it time.

*Cough* LICHT it up *Cough*


----------



## Faustian

Azol said:


> *sigh* When I see a top 10 operas list which has Berg and Bartok (great composers no doubts, but not immediately associated with opera world) listed but omits Rossini and Donizetti, I can't help but ponder how times has changed... Maybe I am too damn old?


Heh. You are undoubtedly correct that the names Bartók or Berg might not be associated with opera in the same way as a Puccini, Bizet or Rossini, but both _Bluebeard's Castle_ and _Wozzeck_ have both come to generally (and rightly) be regarded as masterpieces of the art form, I think.


----------



## Guest

Faustian said:


> Heh. You are undoubtedly correct that the names Bartók or Berg might not be associated with opera in the same way as a Puccini, Bizet or Rossini, but both _Bluebeard's Castle_ and _Wozzeck_ have both come to generally (and rightly) be regarded as masterpieces of the art form, I think.


Yes, and if "opera world" must inherently mean Puccini, Bizet, Rossini, etc, than the same logic must make "music world" refer primarily to Kanye West and the gang


----------



## Sonata

Albert7 said:


> Apparently I did terrible. None of the original 10 I went for actually made it to the first round. :\
> 
> Noticed no composer here had a work post 1950 either.


What's so significant about 1950 in particular?


----------



## Albert7

Sonata said:


> What's so significant about 1950 in particular?


The dawn of a new era. Five years after the end of World War II.


----------



## Polyphemus

Albert7 said:


> The dawn of a new era. Five years after the end of World War II.


And here we are 65 years on and its still the same ***** [stuff for Roses] just a different century.

Oh well.


----------



## Sloe

Albert7 said:


> Apparently I did terrible. None of the original 10 I went for actually made it to the first round. :\
> 
> Noticed no composer here had a work post 1950 either.


To be fair you did deliberately pick less popular operas.
Well done.
I am content that I did not pich Bluebeards Castle, Tristan und Isolde and Pelleas et Melisande since they came into top ten anyway.


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Mozart: Don Giovanni
2. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
3. Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
4. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
5. Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle


----------



## Selby

Debussy
Bartok
Ring
Magic Flute
Tristan


----------



## Faustian

1. Tristan und Isolde
2. Der Ring des Nibelungen
3. Die Zauberflöte
4. Wozzeck
5. Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## Trout

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
3. Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
4. Berg: Wozzeck
5. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte


----------



## Steatopygous

Faustian said:


> *The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*
> 
> The following 10 works scored the highest in the first nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 1-10 on our final list.
> 
> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (13 nominations, 182 points)
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (11 nominations, 125 points)
> Mozart: Don Giovanni (10 nominations, 123 points)
> Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (9 nominations, 113 points)
> Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (10 nominations, 110 points)
> Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle (8 nominations, 90 points)
> Berg: Wozzeck (9 nominations, 88 points)
> Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande (7 nominations, 81 points)
> Verdi: Don Carlos (6 nominations, 76 points)
> Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (7 nominations, 75 points)
> 
> *Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.
> 
> This voting round will end in 2 days on Wednesday, July 22nd.*


My top 5, in order
Marriage of Figaro
Don Giovanni
Ring des Nibelungen
Don Carlos
Magic flute


----------



## nina foresti

Don Carlo
Don Giovanni
Wozzeck
Ring
T & I


----------



## sabrina

1. Mozart: Don Giovanni
2. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
3. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
4. Verdi: Don Carlos
5. Monteverdi: L’Orfeo


----------



## gardibolt

1. Ring of the Nibelung
2. Tristan vs Isolde
3. Don Giovanni
4. Marriage of Figaro
5. Wozzeck

I considered putting Magic Flute at 5 but the libretto is just too asinine to include it.


----------



## Celloman

gardibolt said:


> 1. Ring of the Nibelung
> *2. Tristan vs Isolde*
> 3. Don Giovanni
> 4. Marriage of Figaro
> 5. Wozzeck


This I would like to see. Brangaene accidentally pulls out the "anger" potion and it's sheer fireworks after that. Act 2 consists of the longest brawl in the history of opera.


----------



## Guest

Celloman said:


> This I would like to see. Brangaene accidentally pulls out the "anger" potion and it's sheer fireworks after that. Act 2 consists of the longest brawl in the history of opera.


Opera Character Fight Club, anyone?

Samson vs. The Barber Of Seville? (Hair gives him strength, you say?)
The Fiery Angel vs. Rusalka? (Water beats fire, done.)
Bluebeard vs. Dido? (If you're just going to kill yourself, I'm not going to bother with the grand tour...)
Lulu vs. The Writer From _Death In Venice_? (You can't seduce me, I only like little boys!)
Prissy Baroque Orpheus vs. Contemporary Birtwistlized Orpheus That Somehow Dies Three Times?

And so on?


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the first voting round, and the final order for positions 1-10 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle

*Nomination Round 2 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 10 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The second nomination round will tentatively close after 4 days on Sunday, July 26th unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2. Wagner - Parsifal
3. Puccini - La bohème
4. Offenbach- Les contes d'Hoffmann
5. Verdi - Otello
6. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
7. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
8. Bizet - Carmen
9. Verdi - La traviata
10. Britten - Peter Grimes


----------



## PierreN

(Edited to replace the already nominated Tristan with Meistersinger)

1) Strauss: Cappricio
2) Strauss: Elektra
3) Wagner: Die Meistersingner von Nürnberg
4) Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
5) Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
6) Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
7) Beethoven: Fidelio
8) Strauss: Salome
9) Strauss: Daphne
10) Purcell: Dido and Aeneas


----------



## Faustian

PierreN said:


> 1) Strauss: Cappricio
> 2) Strauss: Elektra
> 3) Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> 4) Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
> 5) Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
> 6) Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
> 7) Beethoven: Fidelio
> 8) Strauss: Salome
> 9) Strauss: Daphne
> 10) Purcell: Dido and Aeneas


_Tristan_ has already made the list, so feel free to replace it and choose a different opera to nominate.


----------



## Albert7

1) Neither - Morton Feldman
2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
3) The Death of Klinghoffer - John Adams
4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
5) Saint François d'Assise - Olivier Messiaen
6) The Cave - Steve Reich
7) Moses und Aron - Arnold Schoenberg
8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
9) The Minotaur - Harrison Birtwistle
10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage


----------



## Itullian

Meistersinger
Parsifal
Lohengrin
William Tell
Cosi fan Tutte
Mefistofele
Tales of Hoffman
Lucia di Lammermoor
Faust
Falstaff


----------



## Guest

1. Stockhausen: _LICHT_
2. Berg: _Lulu_
3. Schoenberg: _Moses Und Aron_
4. Rameau: _Les Indes Galantes_
5. Stravinsky: _The Rake's Progress_
6. Saariaho: _L'Amour De Loin_
7. Zimmermann: _Die Soldaten_
8. Janáček: _From The House Of The Dead_
9. Weber: _Der Freischütz_
10. Messiaen: _Saint François D'Assise_

Rather rough ranking, but shouldn't make much difference yet anyway.


----------



## DonAlfonso

gardibolt said:


> 1. Ring of the Nibelung
> 2. Tristan vs Isolde
> 3. Don Giovanni
> 4. Marriage of Figaro
> 5. Wozzeck
> 
> I considered putting Magic Flute at 5 but the libretto is just too asinine to include it.


Wow that decision pushed Flute out of the top 5, the 3 points would have placed it above Don Carlos and you were the last to vote.


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Mozart - Così fan Tutte
2. Bizet - Carmen
3. Puccini - La Bohème
4. Verdi - Stiffelio
5. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
6. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
7. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
8. Verdi - La Traviata 
9. Strauss - Salome
10. Verdi - Rigoletto


----------



## Faustian

Itullian said:


> Meistersinger
> Parsifal
> Lohengrin
> William Tell
> *Magic Flute*
> Mefistofele
> Tales of Hoffman
> Lucia di Lammermoor
> Faust
> Falstaff


Whoops! Didn't notice that at first, but _The Magic Flute_ is already in.


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Bizet - Carmen
3. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
4. Busoni - Doktor Faust
5. Wagner - Meistersinger
6. Verdi - Aida
7. Berlioz - Les Troyens
8. Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
9. Boito - Mefistofele
10. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess


----------



## Faustian

PaulieGatto said:


> 10. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess


I truly adore this opera as well, and this is the first time its been nominated. It will be getting my support in upcoming rounds.


----------



## Balthazar

1. Verdi ~ La Traviata
2. Bizet ~ Carmen
3. Puccini ~ La Fanciulla del West
4. Schoenberg ~ Moses und Aron
5. Donizetti ~ Lucia di Lammermoor
6. Verdi ~ Rigoletto
7. Puccini ~ Madama Butterfly
8. Rossini ~ Il Barbiere di Siviglia
9. Verdi ~ Otello
10. Britten ~ Peter Grimes


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
2. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
3. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
4. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
5. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
6. Britten: Peter Grimes
7. Berlioz: Les Troyens
8. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
9. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
10. Lully: Armide


----------



## opus55

1. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2. Puccini: Turandot
3. J.Strauss: Die Fledermaus
4. R.Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
5. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
6. Beethoven: Fidelio
7. Puccini: La Bohème
8. Verdi: La Traviata
9. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
10. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------



## DonAlfonso

1 Verdi- Rigoletto
2 Puccini- La Bohème
3 Mozart- Cosi fan Tutte
4 Puccini- Madama Butterfly
5 Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
6 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
7 Puccini- Tosca
8 Bizet- Carmen 
9 Roméo et Juliette -Gounod
10 La Traviata - Verdi


----------



## Azol

1. Rossini - Semiramide
2. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
3. Verdi - Aida
4. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
5. Bellini - Norma
6. Mussorgski - Boris Godunov
7. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
8. Wagner - Parsifal
9. Donizetti - L'Elisir d'Amore
10. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## Nereffid

1. Britten - Turn of the Screw
2. Glass - Akhnaten
3. Puccini - Tosca
4. Janáček - Jenůfa
5. Handel - Giulio Cesare
6. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
7. Weber - Der Freischütz
8. Bizet - Carmen
9. Verdi - Otello
10. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------



## GioCar

1. Verdi: Falstaff
2. Wagner: Lohengrin
3. Strauss: Salome
4. Verdi: Otello
5. Mozart: Così fan tutte
6. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
7. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
8. Puccini: Turandot
9. Verdi: Rigoletto
10. Nono: Prometeo (yes!)


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Giacomo Puccini - Madama Butterfly
4. Richard Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
5. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
6. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
7. Giacomo Puccini - Turandot
8. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
9. Richard Wagner - Lohengrin
10. Guiseppe Verdi - La Traviata


----------



## nina foresti

1. Mefistofele
2. Otello
3. Madama Butterfly
4. Dialogues des Carmelites
5.Tosca
6. Eugene Onegin
7. Turandot
8. La Boheme
9. Andrea Chenier
10. Parsifal


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Tosca
2. Verdi: Aida
3. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
4. Wagner: Tannhauser
5. Puccini: Il trittico (for Suor Angelica)
6. Puccini: Turandot
7. Verdi: La traviata
8. Verdi: Otello
9. Rossini: The Barber of Seville
10. Puccini: La fanciulla del West


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mozart - Cosi fan Tutte
2. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
3. Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
4. Mussorgsky- Boris Godunov
5. Mozart - Idomeneo
6. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
7. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
8. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
9. Berg - Lulu
10. Weber - Die Freischutz


----------



## gardibolt

Wagner: Meistersinger
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Lohengrin
Rossini: Barber of Seville
Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
Beethoven: Fidelio
Gounod: Faust
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Puccini: La boheme
Puccini: Tosca


----------



## Guest

gardibolt said:


> Meistersinger
> Parsifal
> *Lohengrin*
> Barber of Seville
> Damnation of Faust
> Fidelio
> *Faust*
> Porgy & Bess
> La boheme
> Tosca


It's best to be specific and go ahead and type "Composer: _Opera_" in each spot. Can we call this a vote for Sciarrino until further notice?


----------



## Nereffid

nathanb said:


> It's best to be specific and go ahead and type "Composer: _Opera_" in each spot. Can we call this a vote for Sciarrino until further notice?


Let's just assume I wrote something unpleasant and then deleted it.


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Boris Godunov - Mussorgsky
2. Nixon in China - Adams
3. Peter Grimes - Britten
4. Carmen - Bizet
5. Salome - Strauss
6. Otello - Verdi
7. Jenufa - Janacek
8. The Rake's Progress - Stravinsky
9. Turn of the Screw - Britten
10. Cosi - Mozart


----------



## sabrina

Ordering these operas is killing me..so I would say in no particular order...it's more about what comes to my memory first. Norma is among my first 5 beloved operas, still I almost forgot about it...
So here they are: 

1. Il barbiere di Siviglia, Rossini
2. La Cenerentola, Rossini
3. Die Entfürung aus dem Serail, Mozart
4. La Traviata, Verdi
5. Rigoletto, Verdi
6. L'elisir d'amore, Donizetti
7.Turandot, Puccini
8. Nabucco, Verdi
9.La Boheme, Puccini
10.Norma, Bellini
Next round I promise to squeeze in Orphée aux enfers, Offenbach...It was in but I remembered about Turandot...Anyway Orphee had no chance.

God help me, please!...Rossini and Puccini should be far ahead...


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
2. Glass: Akhnaten
3. Adams: Nixon in China
4. Reich: The Cave
5. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
6. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
7. Schönberg: Moses und Aron
8. Feldman: Neither
9. Bizet: Carmen
10. Strauss: Elektra


----------



## Skilmarilion

Same as last time, except three have been cut and Tchaikovsky has been added. :tiphat:

1. Dvorak - Rusalka
2. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
3. Glass - Akhnaten
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
6. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
7. Handel - Xerxes
8. Glass - Satyagraha


----------



## Belowpar

1 Verdi - La Traviata
2 Verdi - Otello
3 Wagner - Mastersingers
4 Mozart - Cosi
5 Verdi - Rigoletto
6 Offenbach - Tales of Hofmann
7 Straus - Der Rosenkavalier
8 Rossini - Barber of Seville
9 Verdi - Falstaff
10 Bellini - Norma


----------



## BelCantoGuy

1. La Traviata by Verdi
2. Lucia di Lammermoor by Donizetti
3. La Sonnambula by Bellini
4. I Puritani by Bellini
5. Il Trovatore by Verdi
6. Anna Bolena by Donizetti
7. Tannhauser by Wagner
8. MacBeth by Verdi
9. Roméo et Juliette by Gounod
10. Faust by Gounod


----------



## Celloman

1. Wagner - Parsifal
2. Strauss - Elektra
3. Britten - Peter Grimes
4. Verdi - Falstaff
5. Mozart - Cosi fan tutte
6. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
7. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
8. Puccini - La Boheme
9. Bellini - Norma
10. Bizet - Carmen


----------



## Selby

1. Stockhausen: Licht
2. Saariaho: L’Amour de loin
3. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
4. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
5. Strauss: Salome
6. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
7. Feldman: Neither
8. Rameau: Les Indes Galante
9. Britten: Peter Grimes
10. Busoni: Doktor Faust


----------



## realdealblues

1. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2. Wagner - Parsifal
3. Puccini - La bohème
4. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte
5. Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
6. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
7. Puccini - Tosca
8. Bizet - Carmen
9. Beethoven - Fidelio
10. Puccini - Madama Butterfly


----------



## Sonata

1. Verdi: Rigoletto
2. Verdi: Aida
3. Puccini: Turandot
4. Gluck: Orpheus et Eurydice
5. Bizet: Carmen
6. Verdi: Otello
7. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
8. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth
9. Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte
10. Verdi: La Traviata


----------



## Clayton

Terradellas - Artaserse
Pergolesi - L'olimpiade
Cavalli - Artemisia
Handel - Giulio Cesare
Lully - Phaëton
Vinci - Artaserse
Vivaldi - L'incoronazione di Dario
Rameau - Dardanus
Hasse - Siroe
Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Wagner - Parsifal
2. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
3. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Adams - Nixon in China
6. Glass – Satygraha
7. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
8. Janáček - Jenůfa
9. Handel - Giulio Cesare
10. Bellini- Norma


----------



## Figleaf

1. Gounod- Faust
2. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
3. Reyer- Sigurd
4. Rossini- Guillaume Tell
5. Verdi- Il Trovatore
6. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
7. Halévy- La Juive
8. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
9. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
10. D’Indy- Fervaal


----------



## Faustian

A reminder that this nomination round will close in less than 16 hours.


----------



## sabrina

Barrrbiere, where are you?


----------



## Albert7

Any updates here yet?


----------



## Trout

1. Verdi - Otello
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Saariaho - L'amour de loin
4. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
5. Adams - Nixon in China
6. Ravel - L'enfant et les sortilèges
7. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
8. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
9. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
10. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the second nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 11-20 on our final list.

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (11 nominations, 141 points)
Mozart: Così fan tutte (11 nominations, 126 points)
Bizet: Carmen (11 nominations, 110 points)
Verdi: Otello (10 nominations, 108 points)
Verdi: La traviata (11 nominations, 107 points)
Wagner: Parsifal (8 nominations, 100 points)
Puccini: La bohème (9 nominations, 92 points)
Verdi: Rigoletto (7 nominations, 75 points)
Puccini: Madama Butterfly (7 nominations, 75 points)
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier (6 nominations, 75 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in 2 days on Tuesday, July 28th.*


----------



## Balthazar

1. Verdi ~ La Traviata
2. Bizet ~ Carmen
3. Verdi ~ Rigoletto
4. Puccini ~ Madama Butterfly
5. Verdi ~ Otello


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Mozart - Così fan Tutte
2. Bizet - Carmen
3. Puccini - La Bohème
4. Verdi - La Traviata 
5. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## Albert7

1. Parsifal
2. Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg
3. Der Rosenkavalier
4. Otello
5. Carmen


----------



## Itullian

Meistersinger
Parsifal
Cosi fan tutte
Rigoletto
Rosenkavalier


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
2. Verdi: La traviata
3. Verdi: Otello
4. Puccini: La bohème
5. Verdi: Rigoletto


----------



## Guest

1. Parsifal
2. Otello
3. Cosi Fan Tutte
4. Der Rosenkavalier
5. Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: Otello 
Verdi: La Traviata 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg 
Mozart: Così fan tutte 
Verdi: Rigoletto


----------



## tdc

Mozart: Così fan tutte 
Wagner: Parsifal 
Bizet: Carmen 
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg


----------



## DonAlfonso

1 Verdi- Rigoletto
2 Puccini- La Bohème
3 Mozart- Cosi fan Tutte
4 Puccini- Madama Butterfly
5 Bizet- Carmen


----------



## GioCar

1. Verdi: Otello
2. Mozart: Così fan tutte
3. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
4. Verdi: Rigoletto
5. Wagner: Parsifal


----------



## Azol

1) Puccini: La bohème
2) Wagner: Parsifal
3) Puccini: Madama Butterfly
4) Verdi: Rigoletto
5) Mozart: Così fan tutte


----------



## Figleaf

1. Bizet: Carmen
2. Verdi: Otello
3. Verdi: Rigoletto
4. Verdi: La traviata
5. Wagner: Parsifal


----------



## nina foresti

Verdi - Otello
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Boheme
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi- La traviata


----------



## sabrina

1.Traviata
2. Rigoletto
3. Cosi fan tutte
4. Carmen
5. Puccini:La Boheme...(I didn't see it among the top 5 in the beginning)
Turandot, Tosca, Il Tritico, ....Madama Butterfly in the end...

I am not really interested who wins the following numbers...Amazingly, I could still fill in 5 positions.


----------



## Sonata

1. Rigoletto
2. Carmen
3. Cosi Fan Tutte
4. Madama Butterfly
5. Otello


----------



## realdealblues

1. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2. Mozart: Così fan tutte
3. Wagner: Parsifal
4. Puccini: La bohème
5. Bizet: Carmen


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Bizet: Carmen
2. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
3. Puccini: La bohème
4. Verdi: Otello
5. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## BelCantoGuy

1. La Traviata
2. Otello
3. Parsifal
4. Cosi fan tutte
5. Rigoletto


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Otello
2. Carmen
3. Così fan tutte
4. La Bohème
5. Die Meistersinger


----------



## gardibolt

1. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2. Bizet: Carmen
3. Verdi: La traviata 
4. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
5. Puccini: La bohème


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mozart Cosi fan tutte
2. Wagner Die Meistersinger
3. Verdi Otello
4. Wagner Parsifal
5. Bizet Carmen


----------



## Clayton

Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Otello
Wagner: Parsifal


----------



## Sloe

1. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
2. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
3. Verdi: La Traviata
4 Wagner: Parsifal
5: Verdi: Rigoletto


----------



## poconoron

Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Figaro
Mozart: Magic Flute
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Bizet: Carmen
Rossini: Barber of Seville
Verdi: Otelo
Verdi: Aida
Mozart: Clemenza di Tito
Beethoven: Fidelio


----------



## Selby

Wagner: Parsifal
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Puccini: La bohème
Bizet: Carmen
Verdi: Otello


----------



## Faustian

poconoron said:


> Mozart: Don Giovanni
> Mozart: Figaro
> Mozart: Magic Flute
> Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
> Bizet: Carmen
> Rossini: Barber of Seville
> Verdi: Otelo
> Verdi: Aida
> Mozart: Clemenza di Tito
> Beethoven: Fidelio


Right now we are on the second voting round, and are picking our five favorite operas from post #141 on page 10 of this thread. During the next nomination round you are welcome to nominate 10 operas, not including those that have already made our list (and several of those you listed have).


----------



## Belowpar

Belowpar said:


> Verdi: Otello
> Verdi: La Traviata
> Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
> Mozart: Così fan tutte
> Verdi: Rigoletto


NOTE I HAVE TRIED TO EDIT/DELETE EARLIER POST TO PREVENT DOUBLE COUNTING BUT CANT. IS IT BECAUSE I POSTED FROM A DIFFERENT COMPUTER?

TODAYS ORDER

Verdi: La Traviata 
Verdi: Otello 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg 
Mozart: Così fan tutte 
Verdi: Rigoletto

Now please count the votes before I have another rethink.


----------



## Steatopygous

Cosi fan tutte (unbelievable that this ranks ahead of Marriage of Figaro!)
Otello
La traviata
Parsifal
Rosenkavalier


----------



## Azol

Steatopygous said:


> Cosi fan tutte (unbelievable that this ranks ahead of Marriage of Figaro!)


It doesn't! In fact, Le Nozze is ahead of Cosi already.


----------



## DonAlfonso

Steatopygous said:


> Cosi fan tutte (*unbelievable that this ranks ahead of Marriage of Figaro!*)
> Otello
> La traviata
> Parsifal
> Rosenkavalier


It doesn't! we're currently ranking operas from 11-20; Marriage of Figaro was selected in the top 10 at number 4


----------



## Faustian

Belowpar said:


> NOTE I HAVE TRIED TO EDIT/DELETE EARLIER POST TO PREVENT DOUBLE COUNTING BUT CANT. IS IT BECAUSE I POTED FROM A DIFFERENT COMPUTER?
> 
> TODAYS ORDER
> 
> Verdi: La Traviata
> Verdi: Otello
> Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
> Mozart: Così fan tutte
> Verdi: Rigoletto
> 
> Now please count the votes before I have another rethink.


I believe you only have a certain amount of time before are no longer able to edit a post. Which brings up the issue of changing votes; if anyone decides to edit your list in anyway be sure to make a post or send me a PM alerting me just in case I don't go back and see that you've changed it.



Steatopygous said:


> Cosi fan tutte (unbelievable that this ranks ahead of Marriage of Figaro!)
> Otello
> La traviata
> Parsifal
> Rosenkavalier


Figaro is in the #4 spot on our list (reference post 98 on page 7).


----------



## Faustian

1. Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2. Parsifal
3. La bohème
4. Otello
5. Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Wagner: Parsifal
2. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
3. Verdi: La traviata
4. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
5. Bizet: Carmen


----------



## Celloman

1. Mozart - Cosi fan tutte
2. Wagner - Parsifal
3. Puccini - La Boheme
4. Bizet - Carmen
5. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the second voting round, and the final order for positions 11-20 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier

*Nomination Round 3 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 20 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The third nomination round will tentatively close after 4 days on Saturday, August 1st unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Offenbach- Les contes d'Hoffmann
2. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
3. Britten - Peter Grimes
4. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
5. Wagner - Lohengrin
6. Handel - Giulio Cesare
7. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
8. Strauss – Salome
9. Janáček – Jenůfa
10. Berlioz - Les Troyens


----------



## Balthazar

1. Puccini ~ La fanciulla del West
2. Schoenberg ~ Moses und Aron
3. Donizetti ~ Lucia di Lammermoor
4. Britten ~ Peter Grimes
5. Rossini ~ Il barbiere di Siviglia
6. Giordano ~ Andrea Chenier
7. Tchaikovsky ~ Eugene Onegin
8. Verdi ~ Aida
9. Verdi ~ Falstaff
10. Gershwin ~ Porgy and Bess


----------



## gardibolt

Cherubini: Medea
Wagner: Lohengrin
Rossini: Barber of Seville
Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
Beethoven: Fidelio
Gounod: Faust
Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
Puccini: Tosca 
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Verdi: Aida


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
2. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
3. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
4. Wagner - Lohengrin
5. Verdi - Stiffelio
6. Smetana - The Bartered Bride 
7. Beethoven - Fidelio
8. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
9. Bellini - La Sonnambula
10. Strauss - Arabella


----------



## Albert7

1) Neither - Morton Feldman
2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
3) The Death of Klinghoffer - John Adams
4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
5) Saint François d'Assise - Olivier Messiaen
6) The Cave - Steve Reich
7) Moses und Aron - Arnold Schoenberg
8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
9) The Minotaur - Harrison Birtwistle
10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Tosca
2. Verdi: Aida
3. Wagner: Tannhauser
4. Puccini: Il trittico (for Suor Angelica)
5. Puccini: Turandot
6. Rossini: The Barber of Seville
7. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
8. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
9. Bellini: Norma
10. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov


----------



## DonAlfonso

1 Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
2 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3 Puccini- Tosca
4.Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
5.Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
6.Bellini - Norma
7.Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
8.Verdi - Falstaff
9.Mozart - Idomeneo
10. Wagner - Tannhauser


----------



## GioCar

1. Verdi: Falstaff
2. Wagner: Lohengrin
3. Strauss: Salome
4. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
5. Puccini: Turandot
6. Rossini: La Cenerentola
7. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
8. Monteverdi (& Others): L'incoronazione di Poppea
9. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
10. Nono: Prometeo (yes! again!)


----------



## Azol

1. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
2. Rossini - Semiramide
3. Verdi - Aida
4. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
5. Bellini - Norma
6. Mussorgski - Boris Godunov
7. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
8. Offenbach - Le Contes d'Hoffmann
9. Puccini - Turandot
10. Wagner - Lohengrin


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
2. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
3. Mozart: Idomeneo
4. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
5. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
6. Britten: Peter Grimes
7. Berlioz: Les Troyens
8. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
9. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
10. Lully: Armide


----------



## nina foresti

1. Boito - Mefistofele
2. Puccini - Tosca
3. Puccini - Turandot
4. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
5. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
6. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
7. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
8. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
9. Verdi - Il trovatore
10. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci


----------



## Clayton

Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
Handel - Giulio Cesare
Vinci - Artaserse
Vivaldi - L'incoronazione di Dario
Cavalli – Artemisia
Lully - Phaëton
Terradellas - Artaserse
Pergolesi - L'olimpiade
Rameau - Dardanus
Hasse - Siroe


----------



## Selby

1. Saariaho: L’Amour de loin
2. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess
3. Strauss: Salome
4. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
5. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
6. Rameau: Les Indes Galante
7. Britten: Peter Grimes
8. Stockhausen: Licht
9. Janáček: Jenůfa
10. Britten - Peter Grimes


----------



## Figleaf

1. Gounod- Faust
2. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
3. Reyer- Sigurd
4. Rossini- Guillaume Tell
5. Verdi- Il Trovatore
6. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
7. Halévy- La Juive
8. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
9. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
10. D’Indy- Fervaal


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Busoni - Doktor Faust
4. Verdi - Aida
5. Berlioz - Les Troyens
6. Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
7. Boito - Mefistofele
8. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess 
9. Strauss – Salome
10. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## Faustian

Selby said:


> 1. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
> 2. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess
> 3. Strauss: Salome
> 4. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
> 5. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges
> 6. Rameau: Les Indes Galante
> *7. Britten: Peter Grimes*
> 8. Stockhausen: Licht
> 9. Janáček: Jenůfa
> *10. Britten - Peter Grimes*


It seems you've accidentally put Peter Grimes in both your 7th and 10th positions, so feel free to edit your list and add another opera in your 10th spot.


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Boris Godunov - Mussorgsky
2. Nixon in China - Adams
3. Peter Grimes - Britten
4. Salome - Strauss
5. Jenufa - Janacek
6. Turn of the Screw - Britten
7. The Rake's Progress - Stravinsky
8. St Francis of Assisi - Messiaen 
9. Lady MacBeth of Mtsensk - Shostakovich
10. Dido and Aeneas - Purcell


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
2. Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
3. Mussorgsky- Boris Godunov
4. Mozart - Idomeneo
5. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
6. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
7. Berg - Lulu
8. Weber - Die Freischutz
9. Britten - Peter Grimes
10. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Richard Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
4. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
5. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
6. Giacomo Puccini - Turandot
7. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
8. Richard Wagner - Lohengrin
9. Richard Strauss - Elektra
10. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
2. Rossini: Cenerentola
3. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
4. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
5. Puccini: Turandot
6. Bellini: Norma
7. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
8. Puccini: Tosca
9. Verdi: Nabucco
10. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Dvorak - Rusalka
2. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
3. Glass - Akhnaten
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
6. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
7. Handel - Xerxes
8. Glass - Satyagraha
9. Vivaldi - Giustino
10. Glass - The Photographer


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
2. Glass: Akhnaten
3. Adams: Nixon in China
4. Reich: The Cave
5. Wagner: Tannhäuser
6. Strauss: Elektra
7. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
8. Schönberg: Moses und Aron
9. Feldman: Neither
10. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer


----------



## Faustian

Cygnenoir said:


> 1. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
> 2. Glass: Akhnaten
> 3. Adams: Nixon in China
> 4. Reich: The Cave
> 5. Wagner: Tannhäuser
> 6. Strauss: Elektra
> 7. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
> 8. Schönberg: Moses und Aron
> 9. Feldman: Neither
> * 10. Wagner: Parsifal*


Parsifal has made it into our top 20 at the #12 spot (see post #176 on page 12). You can replace it with another choice of yours.


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
2. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
3. Janáček – Jenůfa
4. Handel - Giulio Cesare
5. Bellini - Norma
6. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
7. Adams - Nixon in China
8. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
9. Rossini - La Cenerentola
10. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers


----------



## Sonata

1. Puccini: Turandot
2. Puccini: Tosca
3. Gluck: Orpheo et Euridice
4. Verdi: Il Trovotore
5. Rossini: Cenerentola
6. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
7. Bellini: I Puritani
8. Dvorak: Rusalka
9. Rossini: Guillame Tell
10. Strauss: Daphne


----------



## Guest

Faustian said:


> The third nomination round will tentatively close after 4 days on Saturday, August 1st unless user participation dictates otherwise.


Can we get a time on this?


----------



## Sloe

nathanb said:


> Can we get a time on this?


And time zone for that time.


----------



## Celloman

1. Beethoven - Fidelio
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Strauss - Elektra
4. Britten - Peter Grimes
5. Bellini - Norma
6. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
7. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
8. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
9. Strauss - Salome
10. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor


----------



## Faustian

nathanb said:


> Can we get a time on this?


Yes, I have the round set to close at 23:30 EST on 8/1. If anyone needs more time please let me know.


----------



## Itullian

Lohengrin
William Tell
Dutchman
Hoffman
Falstaff
Lucia di Lammermoor
Mefistofele
Abduction from the Seraglio
L'Italiana in Algeri
L'Elisir d'Amore


----------



## Guest

Faustian said:


> Yes, I have the round set to close at 23:30 EST on 8/1. If anyone needs more time please let me know.


I won't need more time, just want to make sure it's not any ole arbitrary time in case I decide to think about it until after work.


----------



## polaci

Mozart: Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Bellini: Norma
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Wagner: Der Fliegende Hollander
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia 
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin


----------



## Faustian

This nomination round will close in about 13 hours.


----------



## Mika

1. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
2. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
3. Strauss: Salome
4. Donizetti : Lucia di Lammermoor
5. Rossini: La Cenerentola
6. Handel: Giulio Cesare
7. Verdi : Aida
8. Puccini: Tosca
9. Britten: Peter Grimes
10. Berg: Lulu


----------



## Trout

1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
2. Saariaho - L'amour de loin
3. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
4. Adams - Nixon in China
5. Ravel - L'enfant et les sortilèges
6. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
7. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
8. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
9. Wagner - Lohengrin
10. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Giulio Cesare
2.	Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
3.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
4.	Puccini: Tosca
5.	Gounod: Faust
6.	Rossini: La Cenerentola
7.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
8.	Berlioz: Les Troyens
9.	Massenet: Werther
10.	Wagner: Lohengrin


----------



## Guest

_1. Schoenberg: Moses Und Aron
2. Stockhausen: LICHT
3. Berg: Lulu
4. Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin
5. Messiaen: Saint François D'Assise
6. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
7. Weber: Der Freischütz
8. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
9. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress 
10. Janáček: From The House Of The Dead_

Can't seem to win Kaija or Olivier any spots quite yet (closer than one could really hope for, at least), so here's a generic re-ordering.


----------



## opus55

1. Puccini: Turandot
2. Wagner: Lohengrin
3. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
4. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
5. Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
6. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
7. Gluck: Orphée et Eurydice
8. Beethoven: Fidelio
9. Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment
10: Rossini: Guillaume Tell


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the third nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 21-30 on our final list.

Wagner: Lohengrin (10 nominations, 107 points)
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia (9 nominations, 103 points)
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor (9 nominations, 98 points)
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov (8 nominations, 95 points)
Puccini: Turandot (8 nominations, 93 points)
Puccini: Tosca (8 nominations, 92 points)
Britten: Peter Grimes (8 nominations, 83 points)
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin (8 nominations, 83 points)
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron (7 nominations, 79 points)
Bellini: Norma (7 nominations, 74 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in 2 days on Monday, August 3rd.*


----------



## Itullian

Lohengrin
Lucia
Barbiere
Norma
Turandot


----------



## Balthazar

1. Schoenberg ~ Moses und Aron
2. Donizetti ~ Lucia di Lammermoor
3. Britten ~ Peter Grimes
4. Rossini ~ Il barbiere di Siviglia
5. Tchaikovsky ~ Eugene Onegin


----------



## Guest

1. Schoenberg
2. Britten
3. Mussorgsky
4. Rossini
5. Wagner


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Tosca
2. Puccini: Turandot
3. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
4. Bellini: Norma
5. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
2. Wagner - Lohengrin
3. Bellini - Norma
4. Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
5. Puccini - Tosca


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Mussorgsky
2. Britten
3. Schoenberg
4. Puccini: Tosca 
5. Rossini


----------



## Selby

Britten: Peter Grimes
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Wagner: Lohengrin 
Puccini: Tosca 
Bellini: Norma


----------



## Sonata

Turandot
Tosca
Eugene Onegin
Barber of Seville
Norma


----------



## Sloe

1. Wagner: Lohengrin
2. Puccini: Turandot
3. Puccini: Tosca
4. Bellini: Norma
5. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor


----------



## polaci

Bellini: Norma
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## DonAlfonso

Puccini: Tosca
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor 
Bellini: Norma
Puccini: Turandot
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## GioCar

1. Wagner: Lohengrin
2. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
3. Puccini: Turandot
4. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
5. Puccini: Tosca


----------



## Mika

Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Puccini: Tosca
Britten: Peter Grimes


----------



## nina foresti

1. Puccini - Tosca
2. Puccini - Turandot
3. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
4. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
5. Bellini - Norma


----------



## Belowpar

Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia 
Puccini: Tosca 
Bellini: Norma 
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor 
Puccini: Turandot.

Faustian thanks for all your fine hard work on this.


----------



## Azol

1. Puccini: Turandot
2. Wagner: Lohengrin
3. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
4. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
5. Bellini: Norma


----------



## nina foresti

Belowpar said:


> Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
> Puccini: Tosca
> Bellini: Norma
> Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
> Puccini: Turandot.
> 
> Faustian thanks for all your fine hard work on this.


Yes Faustian: Accept my thanks as well.


----------



## tdc

Britten
Mussorgsky
Wagner
Schoenberg
Rossini


----------



## Faustian

1. Boris Godunov
2. Peter Grimes
3. Il barbiere di Siviglia
4. Lohengrin
5. Eugene Onegin


----------



## PaulieGatto

Schoenberg: Moses und Aron 
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia 
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov 
Britten: Peter Grimes 
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
2. Bellini: Norma
3. Wagner: Lohengrin
4. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
5. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov


----------



## sabrina

1. Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Rossini
2 Turandot, Puccini
3. Norma, Bellini
4. Lucia di Lammermoor, Donizetti
5.Tosca, Puccini


----------



## Celloman

1. Britten - Peter Grimes
2. Bellini - Norma
3. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
4. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
5. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov


----------



## Clayton

Bellini: Norma
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Britten: Peter Grimes
Wagner: Lohengrin
Tchaikowsky: Evgeny Onegin


----------



## Figleaf

1. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
2. Wagner: Lohengrin 
3. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
4. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin 
5. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov


----------



## Steatopygous

Tosca 
Lohengrin
Barber of Seville
Norma
Lucia Grimes (ok cheating here. Make it Lucia)


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
2. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
3. Britten - Peter Grimes
4. Wagner - Lohengrin
5. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Moses und Aron
2. Peter Grimes
3. Lohengrin
4. Eugene Onegin
5. Il Barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the third voting round, and the final order for positions 21-30 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

*Nomination Round 4 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 30 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The fourth nomination round will tentatively close after 4 days on Friday, August 7th at 23:30 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Offenbach- Les contes d'Hoffmann
2. Handel - Giulio Cesare
3. Strauss – Salome
4. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
5. Janáček – Jenůfa
6. Berlioz - Les Troyens
7. Strauss - Elektra
8. Gluck – Orfeo ed Euridice
9. Purcell – Dido and Aeneas
10. Verdi - Aida


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
2. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
3. Verdi - Stiffelio
4. Smetana - The Bartered Bride 
5. Beethoven - Fidelio
6. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
7. Bellini - La Sonnambula
8. Strauss - Arabella 
9. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
10. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Puccini ~ La fanciulla del West
2.	Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier
3.	Verdi ~ Aida
4.	Verdi ~ Falstaff
5.	Gershwin ~ Porgy and Bess
6.	Purcell ~ Dido and Aeneas
7.	Janáček ~ Jenůfa
8.	Handel ~ Giulio Cesare
9.	Adams ~ Nixon in China
10.	Smetana ~ The Bartered Bride


----------



## sabrina

1. La Cenerentola - Rossini
2. Die Entführung aus dem Serail - Mozart
3. Nabucco - Verdi
4. Orphée aux enfers - Offenbach
5. Il Trovatore - Verdi 
6. Les contes d'Hoffmann - Offenbach
7. Stiffelio - Verdi
8. L'italiana in Algeri - Rossini
9. Il Tritico - Puccini
10. Guillaume Tell - Rossini


----------



## Mika

1. Verdi: Il Trovatore
2. Strauss: Salome
3. Rossini: La Cenerentola
4. Handel: Giulio Cesare
5. Verdi : Aida
6. Berg: Lulu
7. Janáček: Jenůfa
8. Strauss: Elektra
9. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
10. Beethoven: Fidelio


----------



## Azol

1. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
2. Rossini - Semiramide
3. Verdi - Aida
4. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
5. Offenbach - Le Contes d'Hoffmann
6. Verdi: La Forza del Destino
7. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
8. Verdi: Il Trovatore
9. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
10. Rossini: La Cenerentola


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: Falstaff 
Offenbach: Les Contes d’Hoffmann
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Beethoven: Fidelio

Verdi: Il Trovatore
Bellini: I Puritani
Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
Rossini: L’itliana in Algeri
Donizetti: L’Esir D’Amore


EDITED WHEN ERROR POINTED OUT


----------



## StDior

1. Verdi: Aida
2. Wagner: Tannhauser
3. Puccini: Il trittico
4. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
5. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
6. Verdi: Il Trovatore
7. Rossini: La Cenerentola
8. Delibes: Lakme
9. Rossini: The Thieving Magpie
10. Pietro Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
2. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
4. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
5. Verdi - Falstaff
6. Mozart - Idomeneo
7. Wagner - Tannhauser 
8. Strauss – Salome
9. Die Entführung aus dem Serail- Mozart
10. Puccini - Il trittico


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
2. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
3. Mozart: Idomeneo
4. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
5. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
6. Berlioz: Les Troyens
7. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
8. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
9. Lully: Armide
10. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario


----------



## nina foresti

1. Boito - Mefistofele
2. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
4. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
5. Gounod - Faust
6. Puccini - La fanciulla del West
7. Verdi - Il trovatore
8.Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
9. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
10. Puccini - Manon Lescaut


----------



## Albert7

1) Neither - Morton Feldman
2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
3) The Death of Klinghoffer - John Adams
4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
5) Saint François d'Assise - Olivier Messiaen
6) The Cave - Steve Reich
7) Les Indes Galante- Rameau 
8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
9) The Minotaur - Harrison Birtwistle
10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage


----------



## GreenMamba

Belowpar said:


> Verdi: Falstaff
> Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann
> Verdi: Aida
> Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
> Beethoven: Fidelio
> 
> Verdi: Il Trovatore
> Bellini: I Puritani
> Verdi: Un Ballo in Maschera
> Donizetti: Don Pasquale
> *Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov*


Boris is already on the list, so you can and should replace it.


----------



## Figleaf

1. Gounod- Faust
2. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
3. Reyer- Sigurd
4. Rossini- Guillaume Tell
5. Verdi- Il Trovatore
6. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
7. Halévy- La Juive
8. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
9. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
10. D’Indy- Fervaal


----------



## Clayton

Handel - Giulio Cesare
Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli – Artemisia
Lully - Phaëton
Rameau – Les Indes Galantes
Vinci - Artaserse
Vivaldi - L'incoronazione di Dario
Terradellas - Artaserse
Pergolesi - L'olimpiade
Hasse - Siroe


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
2. Mozart - Idomeneo
3. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
4. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
5. Berg - Lulu
6. Weber - Die Freischutz
7. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
8. Schoenberg - Erwartung
9. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
10. Adams - Nixon in China


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Adams - Nixon in China
2. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
3. Strauss - Salome
4. Janacek - Jenufa
5. Britten - Turn of the Screw
6. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
7. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
8. Shostakovich - Lady MacBeth
9. Handel - Giulio Cesare 
10. Offenbach - Tales of Hoffman


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Busoni - Doktor Faust
4. Verdi - Aida
5. Berlioz - Les Troyens
6. Boito - Mefistofele
7. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess
8. Strauss – Salome
9. Janáček: Jenůfa
10. Berg: Lulu


----------



## sabrina

Today I listened to Rossini's Ermione. This is a less known/played opera, but it is amazing! Its music is so revolutionary for its time, no wonder it was put aside soon after premiere. Still it is weird why it is not staged more often these days. This is a jewel:






It is not the appropriate post for this thread, but I am sad that my lists of the best operas are plagued by my limited knowledge in this area.


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Richard Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
4. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
5. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
6. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
7. Richard Strauss - Elektra
8. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
9. Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischütz
10. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
2. Janáček – Jenůfa
3. Adams - Nixon in China
4. Berlioz - Les Troyens
5. Handel - Giulio Cesare
6. Glass – Satygraha
7. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
8. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
9. Rossini - La Cenerentola
10. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda


----------



## Itullian

W. Tell
Faust
Hoffman
Hollander
Mefistofele
Un Giorno di Regno
Tannhauser
L'Elisir d'Amore
L'Italiana in Algieri
Don Pasquale


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
2. Adams: Nixon in China
3. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
4. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
5. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
6. Strauss: Elektra
7. Glass: Akhnaten
8. Reich: The Cave
9. Wagner: Tannhäuser
10. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer


----------



## Selby

1. Saariaho - L'amour de loin
2. Rameau - Les Indes Galantes
3. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess
4. Messiaen - Saint Francois d'Assise
5. Ravel - L'enfant et les sortileges
6. Strauss - Salome
7. Feldman - Neither
8. Stockhausen - Licht
9. *Romitelli - An Index of Metals*
For whatever it's worth this would probably be my overall 1st choice if I wasn't strategically voting.
10. Norgard - Nuit des Hommes


----------



## Celloman

1. Beethoven - Fidelio
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Strauss - Elektra
4. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
5. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
6. Strauss - Salome
7. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
8. Berg - Lulu
9. Janacek - Jenufa
10. Handel - Giulio Cesare


----------



## gardibolt

1. Beethoven: Fidelio 
2. Cherubini: Medea
3. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
4. Gounod: Faust
5. Gershwin: Porgy & Bess
6. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
7. Verdi: Aida
8. Rossini: Guglielmo Tell
9. Berg: Lulu
10. Wagner: Fliegende Hollander


----------



## GioCar

1. Verdi: Falstaff
2. Strauss: Salome
3. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
4. Rossini: Semiramide
5. Monteverdi (& Others): L'incoronazione di Poppea
6. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
7. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
8. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
9. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
10. Nono: Prometeo


----------



## Sonata

1) Manon: Werther
2) Verdi: Aida
3) Verd: Il Trovotore
4) Gluck: Orphee et Eurydice
5) Bellini: I Puritani
6) Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
7) Rossini: William Tell 
8) Boito: Mefistofele
9) Rossini: Cenerentola
10) Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth


----------



## Trout

1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
2. Saariaho - L'amour de loin
3. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
4. Adams - Nixon in China
5. Ravel - L'enfant et les sortilèges
6. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
7. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
8. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
9. Strauss - Salome
10. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas


----------



## opus55

1. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
3. J.Strauss: Die Fledermaus
4. Offenbach- Les contes d'Hoffmann
5. Beethoven - Fidelio
6. Gluck: Orphee et Eurydice
7. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
8. Rossini: Cenerentola
9. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth
10. Donizetti: La Fille du régiment


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

OK Faustian. I'm finally coming over here to vote:
1. Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
2. Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
3. Gounod- Faust
4. Massenet- Manon
5. Massenet- Werther
6. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
7. Rossini- La Cenerentola
8. Donizetti- L'Elisir d'Amore
9. Johann Strauss- Die Fledermaus
10. Puccini- Il Trittico


----------



## DonAlfonso

Sonata said:


> 1) Manon: Werther


That's cheating


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> 1) Massenet: Werther
> 2) Verdi: Aida
> 3) Verd: Il Trovotore
> 4) Gluck: Orphee et Eurydice
> 5) Bellini: I Puritani
> 6) Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
> 7) Rossini: William Tell
> 8) Boito: Mefistofele
> 9) Rossini: Cenerentola
> 10) Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth


Updated entry. Sorry!


----------



## Faustian

This nomination round will end in less than 12 hours.


----------



## polaci

Mozart - Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Rameau - Les Indes Galantes
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex 
Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
Handel - Tamerlano 
Donizetti - La Fille du Regiment
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Wagner - Der Fliegende Hollander
Weber - Der Freischutz
Beethoven - Fidelio


----------



## Guest

_1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin
3. Berg: Lulu
4. Messiaen: Saint François D'Assise
5. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
6. Weber: Der Freischütz
7. Ravel: L'Enfant Et Les Sortilèges
8. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress 
9. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
10. Janáček: From The House Of The Dead_


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
2. Glass - Akhnaten


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> 1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
> 2. Glass - Akhnaten


You keep doin' you


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Queen of the Nerds said:


> OK Faustian. I'm finally coming over here to vote:
> 1. Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
> 2. Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
> 3. Gounod- Faust
> 4. Massenet- Manon
> 5. Massenet- Werther
> 6. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
> 7. Rossini- La Cenerentola
> 8. Donizetti- L'Elisir d'Amore
> 9. Johann Strauss- Die Fledermaus
> 10. Puccini- Il Trittico


Just to remind myself, here is a list of operas that didn't quite make it this time that will probably be included next time should any of the above be selected, an Honorable Mention list, if you will: 
Delibes- Lakme
Mascagni- Cavalleria rusticana
Lehar- Die Lustige Witwe
Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Handel- Giulio Cesare
Massenet- Thaïs
Rossini- La Donna del Lago


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 31-40 on our final list.

Verdi: Aida (9 nominations, 106 points)
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (9 nominations, 105 points)
Strauss: Salome (9 nominations, 97 points)
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin (8 nominations, 90 points)
Puccini: La fanciulla del West (7 nominations, 88 points)
Verdi: Il trovatore (8 nominations, 87 points)
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (7 nominations, 78 points)
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess (7 nominations, 75 points)
Beethoven: Fidelio (7 nominations, 75 points)
Rossini: La Cenerentola (8 nominations, 74 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Strauss
2. Beethoven
3. Saariaho
4. Offenbach
5. Gershwin


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Finally! Here are my picks:
1. Offenbach- Les Contes d'Hoffmann
2. Rossini- La Cenerentola
3. Verdi- Aïda
4. Verdi- Il Trovatore
5. Puccini- La Fanciulla del West


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
2. Beethoven - Fidelio
3. Rossini: La Cenerentola
4. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
5. Strauss: Salome


----------



## Selby

Saariaho
Gershwin
Strauss

Thanks for all your work Faustian!


----------



## Guest

_1. Saariaho: L'Amour De Loin
2. Strauss: Salome
3. Beethoven: Fidelio
4. Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer
5. Verdi: Aida_


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
2. Beethoven: Fidelio
3. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
4. Strauss: Salome
5. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess


----------



## tdc

Saariaho
Strauss
Wagner
Rossini
Gershwin


----------



## StDior

1. Verdi: Aida
2. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
3. Verdi: Il Trovatore
4. Rossini: La Cenerentola
5. Beethoven: Fidelio


----------



## Sloe

1. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
2. Verdi: Aida
3. Strauss: Salome
4. Beethoven: Fidelio
5. Rossini: La Cenerentola


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: Aida 
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann 
Verdi: Il trovatore 
Beethoven: Fidedio 
Rossini: La Cenerentola


----------



## Mika

Strauss : Salome
Verdi: Aida
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Verdi: Il trovatore
Beethoven: Fidelio


----------



## Celloman

1. Beethoven - Fidelio
2. Strauss - Salome
3. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess
4. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
5. Saariaho - L'amour de Loin


----------



## Figleaf

1. Verdi: Il trovatore
2. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
3. Verdi: Aida

Only three rankings from me, I'm afraid. I haven't heard the others apart from Porgy, Fidelio and Salome, none of which I got on with.


----------



## Balthazar

1. Puccini ~ La fanciulla del West
2. Verdi ~ Aida
3. Gershwin ~ Porgy and Bess
4. Rossini ~ La Cenerentola
5. Verdi ~ Il trovatore


----------



## PaulieGatto

Verdi: Aida
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess 
Strauss: Salome 
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann 
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin


----------



## polaci

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Beethoven: Fidelio
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Verdi: Il trovatore
Puccini: La fanciulla del West


----------



## nina foresti

1. Verdi: Il trovatore
2. Puccini: La fanciulla del west
3. Verdi: Aida
4. Strauss: Salome
5. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess


----------



## Faustian

1. Les contes d'Hoffmann
2. Salome
3. Porgy and Bess
4. Aida
5. Der fliegende Holländer


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Puccini ~ La fanciulla del West
2. Gershwin ~ Porgy and Bess
3. Rossini ~ La Cenerentola
4. Verdi ~ Aida
5. Verdi ~ Il trovatore


----------



## GioCar

1. Strauss: Salome
2. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
3. Rossini: La Cenerentola
4. Beethoven: Fidelio
5. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess


----------



## Azol

Yay Faustian!

1 - Puccini: La fanciulla del West
2 - Rossini: La Cenerentola
3 - Verdi: Aida
4 - Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
5 - Verdi: Il trovatore


----------



## Clayton

Verdi: Il trovatore
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Verdi: Aida


----------



## sabrina

1. Cenerentola
2. Il Trovatore
3. Les contes d'Hoffmann
4. Fidelio
5. La fanciulla del West


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Wagner
2. Gershwin
3. Saariaho
4. Beethoven
5. Strauss


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
2. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
3. Rossini: La Cenerentola
4. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
5. Verdi: Aida


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the fourth voting round, and the final order for positions 31-40 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 5 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 40 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The fifth nomination round will close after 4 days on Thursday, August 13th at 23:30 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel - Giulio Cesare
2. Janáček - Jenůfa
3. Berlioz - Les Troyens
4. Strauss - Elektra
5. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
6. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
7. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
8. Weber - Der Freischütz
9. Rameau - Les Indes galantes
10. Wagner - Tannhäuser


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
2. Verdi - Stiffelio
3. Smetana - The Bartered Bride 
4. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
5. Bellini - La Sonnambula
6. Strauss - Arabella 
7. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
8. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
9. Berlioz - Les Troyens
10. Giordano - Andrea Chénier


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier
2.	Verdi ~ Falstaff
3.	Purcell ~ Dido and Aeneas
4.	Janáček ~ Jenůfa
5.	Handel ~ Giulio Cesare
6.	Adams ~ Nixon in China
7.	Smetana ~ The Bartered Bride
8.	Massenet ~ Werther
9.	Ravel ~ L’enfant et les sortilèges
10.	Mascagni ~ Cavalleria Rusticana


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
2. Mozart - Idomeneo
3. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
4. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
5. Berg - Lulu
6. Weber - Die Freischutz
7. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
8. Schoenberg - Erwartung
9. Adams - Nixon in China
10. Ravel - L’enfant et les sortilèges


----------



## GioCar

1. Verdi: Falstaff
2. Monteverdi (& Others): L'incoronazione di Poppea
3. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
4. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
5. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
6. Wagner: Tannhäuser
7. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
8. Mozart: Idomeneo
9. Weber: Der Freischütz 
10. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
2. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
4. Verdi - Falstaff
5. Mozart - Idomeneo
6. Wagner - Tannhauser
7. Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
8. Puccini - Il trittico
9. Berg - Lulu
10. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana


----------



## StDior

1. Wagner: Tannhauser
2. Puccini: Il trittico
3. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
4. Delibes: Lakme
5. Rossini: The Thieving Magpie
6. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
7. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
8. Mozart: The Abduction from the Seraglio
9. Handel: Julius Caesar
10. Cavalli: La Calisto


----------



## Azol

1. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
2. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
3. Rossini - Semiramide
4. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
5. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
6. Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
7. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
8. Verdi - La Forza del Destino
9. Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
10. Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
2. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
3. Mozart: Idomeneo
4. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
5. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
6. Berlioz: Les Troyens
7. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
8. Lully: Armide
9. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
10. Weber: Der Freischütz


----------



## nina foresti

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Giordano: Andrea Chenier
4. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
5. Gounod: Faust
6. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
7. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
8. Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
9. Verdi: La forza del destino
10. Puccini: Manon Lescaut


----------



## Belowpar

In descending order

Verdi Falstaff 
Verdi Simon Boccanegra
Bellinin I Puritani
Verdi  Un Ballo in Maschera
Rossini L’itliana in Algeri

Donizetti L’Esir D’Amore
Boito - Mefistofele
Humperdinck Hansel and Gretel
Giordano Andrea Chenier
Janáček Jenufa


----------



## sabrina

1. Mozart-Die Enführung aus dem Serail
2. Verdi - Nabuco
3. Rossini-Ermione
4. Rossini - Armida
5. Offenbach - Orphee aux enfers
6. Mozart - Idomeneo
7. Mozart - La Finta Giardinera
8. Rossini- La Gazza Ladra
9. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
10. Verdi - Stiffelio


----------



## Clayton

Handel - Giulio Cesare
Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli – Artemisia
Vinci - Artaserse
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Terradellas - Artaserse
Lully - Phaëton
Rameau – Les Indes Galantes
Vivaldi - L'incoronazione di Dario
Pergolesi - L'olimpiade


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Adams - Nixon in China
2. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
3. Britten - Turn of the Screw
4. Janacek - Jenufa
5. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
6. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
7. Handel - Giulio Cesare 
8. Shostakovich - Lady MacBeth
9. Ravel - L'Enfant
10. Verdi - Falstaff


----------



## gardibolt

How exactly did Giulio Cesare sneak into the #4 spot in the last go-round of this?

I'm tapped out now that Fidelio is on the list.


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Busoni - Doktor Faust
4. Berlioz - Les Troyens
5. Boito - Mefistofele
6. Janáček: Jenůfa
7. Berg: Lulu 
8. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
9. Adams - Nixon in China
10. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice


----------



## Faustian

gardibolt said:


> How exactly did Giulio Cesare sneak into the #4 spot in the last go-round of this?


It was a combination of the number of users contributing being smaller, and the nomination process being vastly different. The top 10 in that rendition was created by having single users nominate one of their favorite operas and having other users support those nominations. So really all it took were a couple very strong proponents of Giulio Cesare and Les Troyens for those operas to make it that high.



> I'm tapped out now that Fidelio is on the list.


Noooo, don't leave us!


----------



## Figleaf

1. Gounod- Faust
2. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
3. Reyer- Sigurd
4. Rossini- Guillaume Tell
5. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
6. Halévy- La Juive
7. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
8. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
9. D’Indy- Fervaal
10. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Giulio Cesare
2.	Gounod: Faust
3.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
4.	Massenet: Werther
5.	Berlioz: Les Troyens
6.	Donizetti: L’elisir d’amore
7.	Borodin: Prince Igor
8.	Verdi: Macbeth
9.	Massenet: Manon
10.	Marschner: Der Vampyr


----------



## Selby

1. Rameau - Les Indes Galantes
2. Ravel - L'enfant et les sortileges
3. Berg – Lulu
4. Stravinsky – The Rake’s Progress
5. Messiaen - Saint Francois d'Assise
6. Adams - Nixon in China
7. Falla – El retablo de maese Pedro
8. Falla – La vita breve
9. Feldman - Neither
10. Stockhausen - Licht


----------



## gardibolt

Faustian said:


> Noooo, don't leave us!


Sorry, my breadth of opera knowledge just isn't wide enough yet to be able have intelligent opinions beyond the warhorses. But I'm using last year's list as a shopping list to try to remedy that.

Well, all right, I can manage one more list of ten.

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
3. Gounod: Faust
4. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
5. Rossini: Guglielmo Tell
6. Berg: Lulu
7. Mussorgsky: Khovanschina
8. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
9. Borodin: Prince Igor
10. Delibes: Lakmé


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Richard Strauss - Elektra
7. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
8. Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischütz
9. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
10. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Janáček - Jenůfa
2. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
3. Handel - Giulio Cesare
4. Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
5. Adams - Nixon in China
6. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
7. Berlioz - Les Troyens
8. Glass – Satygraha
9. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
10. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
2. Adams: Nixon in China
3. Glass: Akhnaten
4. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
5. Wagner: Tannhäuser
6. Strauss: Elektra
7. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
8. Glass: Satyagraha
9. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
10. Reich: The Cave


----------



## Mika

1. Berg: Lulu
2. Handel: Giulio Cesare
3. Wagner: Tannhäuser
4. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
5. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
6. Gounod: Faust
7. Janáček: Jenůfa
8. Strauss: Elektra
9. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
10.Adams: Nixon in China


----------



## Faustian

gardibolt said:


> Sorry, my breadth of opera knowledge just isn't wide enough yet to be able have intelligent opinions beyond the warhorses. But I'm using last year's list as a shopping list to try to remedy that.
> 
> Well, all right, I can manage one more list of ten.


Like I've said to other members, even if you can't manage a full list of 10, as long there are _any_ operas you know that haven't made the list and would feel comfortable recommending, we would be happy to have you participate as long as you're interested. Even if you list is only made up of a handful of operas.

Either way, thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## Trout

1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
2. Adams - Nixon in China
3. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
4. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
5. Ravel - L'enfant et les sortilèges
6. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
7. Glass - Akhnaten
8. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
9. Copland - The Tender Land
10. Glass - Satyagraha


----------



## Itullian

W. Tell
Tales of Hoffman
Lucia di Lammermoor
Tannhauser
Faust
Mefistofele
L'Elisir d'Amore
L'Italiana in Algeri
Abduction from Seraglio
Falstaff


----------



## GreenMamba

Itullian said:


> W. Tell
> *Tales of Hoffman
> *Lucia di Lammermoor
> Tannhauser
> Faust
> Mefistofele
> L'Elisir d'Amore
> L'Italiana in Algeri
> Abduction from Seraglio
> Falstaff


Hoffman is on the list already (currently at the very bottom).


----------



## Easy Goer

GreenMamba said:


> Hoffman is on the list already (currently at the very bottom).


W. Tell
Tales of Hoffman
Lucia di Lammermoor
Tannhauser
Faust
Mefistofele
L'Elisir d'Amore
L'Italiana in Algeri
Abduction from Seraglio
Falstaff

Lucia also in at 25


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

1. Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
2. Massenet- Manon
3. Massenet- Werther
4. Gounod- Faust
5. Donizetti- L'Elisir d'Amore
6. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
7. Rossini- La Donna del Lago
8. Puccini- Il Trittico
9. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
10. J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus


----------



## Sonata

1. Massenet: Werther
2. Bellini: I Puritani
3. Puccini: Il Trittico
4. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
5. Gluck: Orpheus et Eurydice
6. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
7. Rossini: Guillame Tell
8. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
9. Massenet: Thais
10. Verdi: Un Ballo in Mascera


----------



## Albert7

1) Neither - Morton Feldman
2) Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern - Helmut Lachenmann
3) The Death of Klinghoffer - John Adams
4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho
5) Saint François d'Assise - Olivier Messiaen
6) The Cave - Steve Reich
7) Les Indes Galantes- Rameau
8) Licht (or LICHT) - Karlheinz Stockhausen
9) The Minotaur - Harrison Birtwistle
10) Anna Nicole - Mark Anthony Turnage


----------



## Azol

Albert7 said:


> 4) L'Amour de loin - Kaija Saariaho


It's already on the list, pos. 39.


----------



## Faustian

nathanb has given me permission to submit his nominations from last round moving forward, subtracting those that make the list:

1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Berg: Lulu
3. Messiaen: Saint François D'Assise
4. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
5. Weber: Der Freischütz
6. Ravel: L'Enfant Et Les Sortilèges
7. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress 
8. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
9. Janáček: From The House Of The Dead

*Also, a reminder that this nomination round will end in less than 12 hours.*


----------



## polaci

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Handel: Tamerlano
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Stravinsky: Oedipus rex
Donizetti: La fille du regiment
Weber: Freischütz
Ligeti: Le grand Macabre
Mozart: Idomeneo
Ravel: L’enfant et les sortileges


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 41-50 on our final list.

Handel: Giulio Cesare (9 nominations, 111 points)
Rossini: Guillaume Tell (9 nominations, 104 points)
Gounod: Faust (8 nominations, 100 points)
Adams: Nixon in China (9 nominations, 94 points)
Wagner: Tannhäuser (8 nominations, 92 points)
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas (8 nominations, 89 points)
Janáček: Jenůfa (7 nominations, 87 points)
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore (8 nominations, 86 points)
Berg: Lulu (7 nominations, 79 points)
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (7 nominations, 77 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Selby

Berg
Janacek
Adams


----------



## tdc

Purcell
Berg
Janáček
Mozart
Handel


----------



## Balthazar

1. Purcell ~ Dido and Aeneas
2. Janáček ~ Jenůfa 
3. Handel ~ Giulio Cesare
4. Adams ~ Nixon in China
5. Donizetti ~ L'elisir d'amore


----------



## Itullian

Tell
Faust
Tannhauser
L'Elisir
Seraglio


----------



## Belowpar

Janáček: Jenůfa 
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore 
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Gounod: Faust


----------



## GioCar

1. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
2. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
3. Wagner: Tannhäuser
4. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
5. Berg: Lulu


----------



## Azol

1. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
2. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
3. Gounod: Faust
4. Wagner: Tannhäuser
5. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail


----------



## StDior

1. Wagner: Tannhauser
2. Mozart: The Abduction from the Seraglio
3. Handel: Julius Caesar
4. Gounod: Faust


----------



## DonAlfonso

Wagner: Tannhauser
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Berg: Lulu 
Gounod: Faust
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore


----------



## Clayton

Handel: Giulio Cesare
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Berg: Lulu
Rossini: Guillaume Tell


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Adams
2. Wagner
3. Berg
4. Mozart


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Janáček: Jenůfa
2. Berg: Lulu
3. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
4. Adams - Nixon in China
5. Gounod - Faust


----------



## GreenMamba

Adams
Janáček
Purcell
Handel
Berg


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
2. Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
3. Donizetti - L'Elisir D'Amore


----------



## gardibolt

1. Gounod: Faust
2. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
3. Berg: Lulu
4. Handel: Giulio Cesare
5. Wagner: Tannhäuser


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg
Adams
Mozart
Wagner
Janacek


----------



## Nereffid

Janáček: Jenůfa
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Adams: Nixon in China


----------



## Figleaf

1. Gounod- Faust
2. Rossini- Guillaume Tell
3. Wagner- Tannhäuser
4. Mozart- Die Entführung aus dem Serail 
5. Purcell- Dido and Aeneas


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
2. Janáček: Jenůfa
3. Adams: Nixon in China
4. Handel: Giulio Cesare
5. Wagner: Tannhäuser


----------



## sabrina

1. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail 
2. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
3. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
4. Gounod: Faust 
5. Handel: Giulio Cesare


----------



## nina foresti

1. Gounod: Faust
2. Janacek: Jenufa
3. Handel: Giulio Cesare
4, Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
5. Wagner: Tannhauser


----------



## Amara

Handel: Giulio Cesare
Gounod: Faust
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore


----------



## Faustian

1. Giulio Cesare
2. Jenůfa
3. Dido and Aeneas
4. Tannhäuser
5. Nixon in China


----------



## Selby

I'm really surprised that Rameau didn't make it in this round.


----------



## polaci

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Handel: Giulio Cesar
Berg: Lulu
Wagner: Tannhäuser


----------



## Sloe

Gounod: Faust
Adams: Nixon in China
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Berg: Lulu


----------



## Wagner the great

1. Der Ring des Nibelungen - Wagner
2. Prince Igor - Borodin
3. The Magic Flute - Mozart
4. Tannhauser- Wagner
5. Don Carlos- Verdi
6. Samson and Delilah - Saint-Saens
7. Eugene Onegin - Tchaikovsky
8. Fra Diavolo - Auber
9. Rusalka - Dvorak
10. The Flying Dutchman - Wagner 

Wagner's ring cycle is the best and it's not even close. True Masterpiece


----------



## Faustian

Wagner the great said:


> 1. Der Ring des Nibelungen - Wagner
> 2. Prince Igor - Borodin
> 3. The Magic Flute - Mozart
> 4. Tannhauser- Wagner
> 5. Don Carlos- Verdi
> 6. Samson and Delilah - Saint-Saens
> 7. Eugene Onegin - Tchaikovsky
> 8. Fra Diavolo - Auber
> 9. Rusalka - Dvorak
> 10. The Flying Dutchman - Wagner
> 
> Wagner's ring cycle is the best and it's not even close. True Masterpiece


Thank you for the reply, but at this stage we are ranking up to 5 operas from the 10 that received the most points last nomination round. See post #347. For a list of the 40 operas that have already made the list so far, see post #310.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

1.Faust
2. L'Elisir d'Amore
3.Giulio Cesare
4.William Tell
5. Dido and Aeneas


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the fifth voting round, and the final order for positions 41-50 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 6 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 50 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The sixth nomination round will close after 4 days on Wednesday, August 19th at 23:30 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
2. Strauss - Elektra
3. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
4. Verdi - Falstaff
5. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
6. Weber - Der Freischütz
7. Rameau - Les Indes galantes
8. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
9. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
10. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
2. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
4. Verdi - Falstaff
5. Mozart - Idomeneo
6. Puccini - Il trittico
7. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
8. Verdi - Macbeth
9. Puccini - Manon Lescault
10. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Il trittico
2. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
3. Delibes: Lakme
4. Rossini: The Thieving Magpie
5. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
6. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
7. Cavalli: La Calisto
8. Verdi: A Masked Ball
9. Gluck: Orpheus and Eurydice
10. Bellini: I puritani


----------



## Sloe

This time it is easy.

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Richard Strauss - Elektra
7. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
8. Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischütz
9. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
10. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala


----------



## GioCar

1. Verdi: Falstaff
2. Monteverdi (& Others): L'incoronazione di Poppea
3. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
4. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
5. Mozart: Idomeneo
6. Weber: Der Freischütz
7. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
8. Puccini: Il trittico
9. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
10. Nono: Prometeo


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Smetana - The Bartered Bride 
3. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
4. Bellini - La Sonnambula
5. Strauss - Arabella 
6. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
7. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
8. Berlioz - Les Troyens
9. Giordano - Andrea Chénier 
10. Rossini - Le comte Ory


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
2. Mozart: Idomeneo
3. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
4. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
5. Berlioz: Les Troyens
6. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
7. Lully: Armide
8. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
9. Weber: Der Freischütz 
10. Berio: Outis


----------



## Mika

1. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
2. Strauss: Elektra
3. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
4. Puccini - Il trittico
5. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
6. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
7. Britten - Turn of the Screw
8. Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
9. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
10. Glass: Satyagraha


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm still totally unqualified to be participating in this, but that's not my problem. :tiphat:

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Dvorak - Rusalka
3. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
4. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
5. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
6. Glass - Satyagraha
7. Handel - Xerxes

btw, as an outsider looking in, no _Troyens_, Gluck, Meyerbeer or Prokofiev in the top 50 seems surprising, just based on perceptions I had of those composers (and that work) as "real deals" of opera.


----------



## nina foresti

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Giordano: Andrea Chenier
4. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
5. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
6. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
7. Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
8. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
9. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
10. Massenet: Manon


----------



## Figleaf

1. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
2. Reyer- Sigurd
3. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
4. Halévy- La Juive
5. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
6. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
7. D’Indy- Fervaal
8. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
9. Berlioz- Les Troyens
10. Gounod- Romeo et Juliette


----------



## Nereffid

1. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
2. Glass - Akhnaten
3. Weber - Der Freischütz
4. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
5. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
6. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
7. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
8. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
9. Strauss - Elektra
10. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
2. Glass: Akhnaten
3. Strauss: Elektra
4. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
5. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
6. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
7. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
8. Glass: Satyagraha
9. Reich: The Cave
10. Feldman: Neither


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Busoni - Doktor Faust
4. Berlioz - Les Troyens
5. Boito - Mefistofele
6. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice 
7. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
8. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
9. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
10. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes


----------



## Selby

1. Rameau – Les Indes Galantes
2. Ravel – L'enfant et les sortileges
3. Messiaen – Saint Francois d'Assise
4. Ligeti – Le Grande Macabre
5. Stravinsky – The Rake’s Progress
6. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
7. Falla – La vita breve
8. Feldman - Neither
9. Stockhausen - Licht
10. Norgard - Nuit des Hommes

EDITED for Stravinsky


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mozart - Idomeneo
2. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
3. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
4. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
5. Weber - Die Freischutz
6. Monteverdi - L'Incoronasione di Poppea
7. Schoenberg - Erwartung
8. Ravel - L’enfant et les sortilèges
9. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
10. Britten - Turn of the Screw


----------



## Faustian

Skilmarilion said:


> I'm still totally unqualified to be participating in this, but that's not my problem. :tiphat:
> 
> 1. Glass - Akhnaten
> 2. Dvorak - Rusalka
> 3. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
> 4. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
> 5. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
> 6. Glass - Satyagraha
> 7. Handel - Xerxes
> 
> btw, as an outsider looking in, no _Troyens_, Gluck, Meyerbeer or Prokofiev in the top 50 seems surprising, just based on perceptions I had of those composers (and that work) as "real deals" of opera.


Outside of Troyens, I suppose none of the other three composers really have any stand-out works that are especially popular among audiences in general and part of the "standard" operatic repertoire. Even Troyens is not staged as often as many other operas, for various reasons. That's not to say they are lacking in quality; I happen to think Gluck in particular is severely underrated.


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
2. Britten - Turn of the Screw
3. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise 
4. Shostakovich - Lady MacBeth
5. Verdi - Falstaff
6. Strauss - Elektra
7. Ravel - L'Enfant
8. Rameau - Les Indes Galantes
9. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
10. Glass - Einstein on the Beach


----------



## BelCantoGuy

Do we have an updated list of which operas have been voted finally on? I can't keep up.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Faustian said:


> Outside of Troyens, I suppose none of the other three composers really have any stand-out works that are especially popular among audiences in general and part of the "standard" operatic repertoire.


That's fair, except I didn't think popularity and the like was particularly relevant in such a project around these parts. Otherwise Carmen would be #1. I was just always under the impression that Les Troyens was considered a kind of supreme giant of the genre, a masterwork unlike any other.

It's probably a case that Gluck and Meyerbeer are overshadowed by Mozart and Wagner. Re: Prokofiev, maybe I've seen too many Gergiev interviews where he raves about how profound _The Gambler_ and _War and Peace_ are which has skewed my perceptions, lol.

Anyway, sorry to derail the thread. :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

BelCantoGuy said:


> Do we have an updated list of which operas have been voted finally on? I can't keep up.


See post #377 a page back. I think we may need a version sorted by composer to make it easier to reference.


----------



## Amara

1.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
2.	Massenet: Werther
3.	Berlioz: Les Troyens
4.	Borodin: Prince Igor
5.	Verdi: Macbeth
6.	Massenet: Manon
7.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
8.	Handel: Rodelinda
9.	Donizetti: Anna Bolena
10.	Donizetti: Don Pasquale


----------



## Faustian

For nathanb:

1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Messiaen: Saint François D'Assise
3. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
4. Weber: Der Freischütz
5. Ravel: L'Enfant Et Les Sortilèges
6. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress 
7. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
8. Janáček: From The House Of The Dead


----------



## Trout

1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
2. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
3. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
4. Ravel - L'enfant et les sortilèges
5. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
6. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmélites
7. Reimann - Lear
8. Glass - Akhnaten
9. Copland - The Tender Land
10. Glass - Satyagraha


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
2. Mozart - la finta giardiniera
3. Rossini - La gazza ladra
4. Verdi -Nabucco
5. Verdi -Stiffelio
6. Rossini: Ermione
7. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
8. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
9. Mozart: Idomeneo
10. Bellini: La sonnambulla


----------



## Figleaf

Skilmarilion said:


> That's fair, except I didn't think popularity and the like was particularly relevant in such a project around these parts. Otherwise Carmen would be #1. I was just always under the impression that Les Troyens was considered a kind of supreme giant of the genre, a masterwork unlike any other.
> 
> *It's probably a case that Gluck and Meyerbeer are overshadowed by Mozart and Wagner. *Re: Prokofiev, maybe I've seen too many Gergiev interviews where he raves about how profound _The Gambler_ and _War and Peace_ are which has skewed my perceptions, lol.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to derail the thread. :tiphat:


That probably is the case, though I think the overshadowing should work the other way around!

What happened to your vote for Les Pêcheurs de Perles? That's a beautiful opera.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Figleaf said:


> That probably is the case, though I think the overshadowing should work the other way around!
> 
> What happened to your vote for Les Pêcheurs de Perles? That's a beautiful opera.


I think I abandoned that one, Vivaldi's Guistino and VW's Pilgrim's Progress since I didn't think they would be getting enough recognition early on and since then I guess I forgot about bringing them back. 

(that makes even less sense given the amount of votes I've maintained for Glass, lol).

If cool with Faustian I'll slot them into the the last three slots since I only nominated 7 this time:

8. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
9. Vivaldi - Giustino
10 RVW - The Pilgrim's Progress


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
Massenet- Manon
Massenet- Werther
Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
Rossini- La Donna del Lago
Puccini- Il Trittico
Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
Berlioz- Les Troyens
Delibes- Lakme


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Glass – Satyagraha
2. Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
3. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
4. Verdi - Macbeth
5. Monteverdi - L'Incoronasione di Poppea
6. Berlioz - Les Troyens
7. Heggie - Moby Dick
8. Donizetti - La fille du regiment
9. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
10. Dvorak - Rusalka


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier
2.	Verdi ~ Falstaff
3.	Smetana ~ The Bartered Bride
4.	Massenet ~ Werther
5.	Ravel ~ L’enfant et les sortilèges
6.	Mascagni ~ Cavalleria Rusticana
7.	Stravinsky ~ The Rake’s Progress
8.	Verdi ~ Macbeth
9.	Bizet ~ Les pêcheurs de perles
10.	Gluck ~ Orfeo ed Euridice


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
3. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
4. Mussorgsky: Khovanschina
5. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
6. Borodin: Prince Igor
7. Delibes: Lakmé 
8. Verdi: Falstaff
9. Smetana: Bartered Bride
10. Gluck: Iphigenia in Tauris

[11. as a reminder to myself for next round: Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades]


----------



## DonAlfonso

GreenMamba said:


> See post #377 a page back. I think we may need a version sorted by composer to make it easier to reference.


Here you go:

Composer	 Opera  Rank
Adams: Nixon in China 49
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle 10
Beethoven: Fidelio 34
Bellini: Norma 24
Berg: Lulu 48
Berg: Wozzeck 8
Bizet: Carmen 15
Britten: Peter Grimes 26
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande 7
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore 50
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor 25
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess 35
Gounod: Faust 41
Handel: Giulio Cesare 42
Janáček: Jenůfa 45
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo 9
Mozart: Così fan tutte 11
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail	43
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte 6
Mozart: Don Giovanni 2
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro 4
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov 23
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann 40
Puccini: La bohème 17
Puccini: La fanciulla del West 37
Puccini: Madama Butterfly 19
Puccini: Tosca 27
Puccini: Turandot 29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas 47
Rossini: Guillaume Tell 46
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia 21
Rossini: La Cenerentola 33
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin 39
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron 28
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier 20
Strauss: Salome 32
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin 30
Verdi: Aida 31
Verdi: Don Carlos 5
Verdi: Il trovatore 36
Verdi: La traviata 16
Verdi: Otello 13
Verdi: Rigoletto 18
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer 38
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen 1
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg	14
Wagner: Lohengrin 22
Wagner: Parsifal 12
Wagner: Tannhäuser 44
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 3


----------



## Itullian

Mefistofele
Hansel and Gretel
L'Italiana in Algeri
Don Pasquale


----------



## Sonata

1. Massenet: Werther
2. Bellini: I Puritani
3. Puccini: Il Trittico
4. Lully: Thesee
5. Gluck: Orpheus et Eurydice
6. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
7. Lully: Psyche
8. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
9. Massenet: Thais
10. Verdi: Un Ballo in Mascera


----------



## Mika

Rusalka still not in the list. Baaaaad mistake, need to take care of it asap


----------



## Clayton

Handel - Alcina ***
Hasse - Cleofide
Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli - Artemisia
Vinci - Artaserse
Gluck - Paride ed Elena
Terradellas - Artaserse
Lully - Phaëton
Rameau - Les Indes Galantes
Pergolesi - L'olimpiade

*** Currently free video on demand streaming from Festival d'Aix of a very good production of Alcina with Petibon and Jaroussky amongst others, with a _Ah! mio cor, schernito sei!_ from PaPe that can move you to tears. I highly recommend all Handel, Alcina, PaPe and Jaroussky fans to watch it. Available until the end of month (sorry, only available to Europe)
http://www.theoperaplatform.eu/en/opera/handel-alcina


----------



## Faustian

Skilmarilion said:


> That's fair, except I didn't think popularity and the like was particularly relevant in such a project around these parts. Otherwise Carmen would be #1. I was just always under the impression that Les Troyens was considered a kind of supreme giant of the genre, a masterwork unlike any other.
> 
> It's probably a case that Gluck and Meyerbeer are overshadowed by Mozart and Wagner. Re: Prokofiev, maybe I've seen too many Gergiev interviews where he raves about how profound _The Gambler_ and _War and Peace_ are which has skewed my perceptions, lol.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to derail the thread. :tiphat:


No, no derailment at all. I don't think popularity is particularly relevant in this case either, other than that because those composers don't have one consensus masterpiece that a large number of listeners are familiar with, fans all have their personal favorites, which can lead to vote-splitting in a project like this. And as far as Les Troyens goes, I think much like Berlioz himself the work is a little divisive; you have proponents who think it's a grand, supreme masterpiece and others who are indifferent and unsympathetic to the work.

*By the way, just a reminder that this nomination round will end in a little more than 13 hours.*


----------



## polaci

Rameau - Les Indes galantes
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Weber - Der Freischutz
Handel - Tamerlano 
Donizetti - La fille du regiment
Ligeti - Le grand macabre
Mozart - Idomeneo
Ravel: L’enfant et les sortileges 
Handel - Rinaldo
Verdi - La forza del destino


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 51-60 on our final list.

Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea (9 nominations, 100 points)
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges (8 nominations, 88 points)
Weber: Der Freischütz (8 nominations, 84 points)
Berlioz: Les Troyens (8 nominations, 83 points)
Rameau: Les Indes galantes (8 nominations, 83 points)
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (8 nominations, 78 points)
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana (8 nominations, 77 points)
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise (6 nominations, 74 points)
Verdi: Falstaff (6 nominations, 72 points)
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci (7 nominations, 70 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Monteverdi- L'Incoronasione di Poppea
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
4. Berlioz - Les Troyens
5. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Berlioz: Les Troyens
2. Verdi: Falstaff
3. Weber: Der Freischütz
4. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
5. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci


----------



## Balthazar

1. Verdi ~ Falstaff
2. Ravel ~ L'enfant et les sortilèges
3. Mascagni ~ Cavalleria Rusticana
4. Gluck ~ Orfeo ed Euridice
5. Messiaen ~ Saint François d'Assise


----------



## GioCar

1. Verdi: Falstaff
2. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
3. Weber: Der Freischütz
4. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
5. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise


----------



## polaci

Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Weber: Der Freischütz
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci


----------



## Sloe

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Weber: Der Freischütz
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Verdi: Falstaff


----------



## Mika

Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci


----------



## StDior

1. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
2. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
3. Gluck: Orpheus and Eurydice
4. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
5. Weber: Der Freischütz


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel
2. Gluck
3. Berlioz
4. Monteverdi
5. Rameau


----------



## Nereffid

1. Weber - Der Freischütz
2. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
3. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
4. Monteverdi - L'Incoronazione di Poppea
5. Verdi - Falstaff


----------



## nina foresti

1. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
2. Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
3. Verdi: Falstaff
4. Berlioz: Les Troyens
5. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea


----------



## GreenMamba

1 Messiaen
2 Verdi
3 Rameau
4 Ravel
5 Gluck


----------



## sabrina

1. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci 
2. Verdi: Falstaff
3. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana

As for the rest, it's too high entropy in my head to be able to complete the list...


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
2. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
3. Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise
4. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
5. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
2. Weber: Der Freischütz
3. Berlioz: Les Troyens
4. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
5. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice

Thank you for your efforts on this, Faustian!


----------



## gardibolt

1. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
2. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
3. Verdi: Falstaff
4. Weber: Der Freischütz
5. No vote; never heard the rest of them.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm late to the party here and care little of the results. Still, people claiming to omit "warhorses" because they'll get voted in anyway skew the voting. They're only warhorses because people have voted them as such.


----------



## Sloe

scratchgolf said:


> I'm late to the party here and care little of the results. Still, people claiming to omit "warhorses" because they'll get voted in anyway skew the voting. They're only warhorses because people have voted them as such.


Let people vote as they like and by now I think most of the warhorses and operas loved by many already have been taken into the list.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Les Troyens
Cavalleria Rusticana
Pagliacci
Les Indes Galantes
Falstaff


----------



## Amara

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana


----------



## classiccarl

I'm new to the dance....................so here goes

1. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
2. Verdi: Falstaff
3. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
4. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
5. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana


----------



## Faustian

1. Les Troyens
2. Orfeo ed Euridice
3. Falstaff
4. Cavalleria Rusticana
5. Der Freischütz


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: Falstaff 




Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana 
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice 
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci

Weber: Der Freischütz


----------



## Clayton

Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Berlioz: Les Troyens


----------



## Selby

Messiaen
Ravel
Rameau


----------



## Sonata

1. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice 
2. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
3. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana 
4. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
5. Berlioz: Les Troyens


----------



## Mahlerian

Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Weber: Der Freischütz
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the sixth voting round, and the final order for positions 51-60 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 7 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 60 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The seventh nomination round will close after 4 days on Tuesday, August 25th at 23:00 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss - Elektra
2. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
3. Strauss - Capriccio
4. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
5. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
6. Massenet - Manon
7. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
8. Stravinsky - The Rake’s Progress
9. Handel - Ariodante
10. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District


----------



## DonAlfonso

Top 60 by Composer:

Adams: Nixon in China	49
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle	10
Beethoven: Fidelio	34
Bellini: Norma	24
Berg: Lulu	48
Berg: Wozzeck	8
Berlioz: Les Troyens	56
Bizet: Carmen	15
Britten: Peter Grimes	26
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande	7
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore	50
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor	25
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess	35
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice	54
Gounod: Faust	41
Handel: Giulio Cesare	42
Janácek: Jenufa	45
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci	55
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana	51
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise	60
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo	9
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea	52
Mozart: Così fan tutte	11
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail	43
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte	6
Mozart: Don Giovanni	2
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro	4
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov	23
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann	40
Puccini: La bohème	17
Puccini: La fanciulla del West	37
Puccini: Madama Butterfly	19
Puccini: Tosca	27
Puccini: Turandot	29
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas	47
Rameau: Les Indes galantes	58
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges	59
Rossini: Guillaume Tell	46
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia	21
Rossini: La Cenerentola	33
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin	39
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron	28
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier	20
Strauss: Salome	32
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin	30
Verdi: Aida	31
Verdi: Don Carlos	5
Verdi: Falstaff	53
Verdi: Il trovatore	36
Verdi: La traviata	16
Verdi: Otello	13
Verdi: Rigoletto	18
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer	38
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen	1
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg	14
Wagner: Lohengrin	22
Wagner: Parsifal	12
Wagner: Tannhäuser	44
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde	3
Weber: Der Freischütz	57


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

1. Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
2. Massenet- Manon
3. Massenet- Werther
4. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
5. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
6. Puccini- Il Trittico
7. Delibes- Lakme
8. Dvorak- Rusalka
9. J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
10. Rossini- La Donna del Lago


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Il trittico
2. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
3. Delibes: Lakme
4. Rossini: The Thieving Magpie
5. Cavalli: La Calisto
6. Verdi: A Masked Ball
7. Bellini: I puritani
8. Verdi: Nabucco
9. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
10. Verdi: Macbeth


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
3. Mozart - Idomeneo
4. Puccini - Il trittico
5. Verdi - Macbeth
6. Puccini - Manon Lescault
7. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata 
8. J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
9. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
10. Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera


----------



## GioCar

1. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
2. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
3. Mozart: Idomeneo
4. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
5. Puccini: Il trittico
6. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
7. Nono: Prometeo
8. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
9. Busoni: Doktor Faust
10. Brecht/Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Smetana - The Bartered Bride 
3. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
4. Bellini - La Sonnambula
5. Strauss - Arabella 
6. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
7. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
8. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
9. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
10. Britten - Billy Budd


----------



## Nereffid

1. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
2. Glass - Akhnaten
3. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
4. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
5. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
6. Strauss - Elektra
7. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
8. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
9. Bellini - La Sonnambula
10. Dvořák - Rusalka


----------



## Clayton

Vivaldi - L'incoronazione di Dario
Handel - Alcina
Cavalli – Artemisia
Scarlatti - La Griselda
Lully - Amadis
Vinci - Catone in Utica
Terradellas - Artaserse
Pergolesi - L'olimpiade
Hasse - Cleofide
Rameau - Dardanus


----------



## Mika

1. Dvorak: Rusalka
2. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
3. Strauss: Elektra
4. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
5. Puccini: Il trittico
6. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
7. Britten - Turn of the Screw
8. Händel: Alcina
9. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
10. Glass: Satyagraha


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Dvorak - Rusalka
3. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
4. Glass - Satyagraha
5. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
6. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
7. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
8. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
9. Handel - Xerxes
10. Glass - The Photographer


----------



## nina foresti

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Giordano: Andrea Chenier
4. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
5. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
6. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
7.Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
8.Verdi: La forza del destino
9. Massenet: Manon
10. Halevy: La Juive


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
4. Busoni - Doktor Faust
5. Boito - Mefistofele
6. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
7. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
8. Strauss: Electra
9. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
10. Smetana - The Bartered Bride

edit: Smetana replacing already enshrined Bellini work


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mozart - Idomeneo
2. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
3. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
4. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
5. Schoenberg - Erwartung
6. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
7. Britten - Turn of the Screw
8. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
9. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
10. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Richard Strauss - Elektra
7. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
8. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
9. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
10. Charles Gounod - Roméo et Juliette


----------



## Selby

Selby said:


> Messiaen
> Ravel
> Rameau





Faustian said:


> *The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*
> 58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
> 59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
> 60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise


I'm beginning to take these results personally


----------



## Selby

I never thought to ask... There has been a lot of controversy about voting tactics in the Post-1950 project; are there unspoken rules to voting here? Is strategic voting frowned upon? If so, I apologize, I would not have done so if I wasn't supposed to...

My 'non-strategic' list for this round:

1. Stockhausen – Licht
2. Falla – La Vita Breve
3. Falla - El Retablo de Maese Pedro
4. Romitelli - An Index of Metals
5. Parra – Hypermusic Prologue
6. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
7. Feldman – Neither
8. Norgard - Nuit des Hommes
9. Ligeti – Le Grande Macabre
10. Saariaho – La Passion de Simone


----------



## Faustian

Selby said:


> I never thought to ask... There has been a lot of controversy about voting tactics in the Post-1950 project; are there unspoken rules to voting here? Is strategic voting frowned upon? If so, I apologize, I would not have done so if I wasn't supposed to...


Not frowned upon by me. If you enjoy and would recommend an opera, and want to see it make the list, feel free to cast a vote for any work you would like.


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini: La gazza ladra
2. Rossini: Un turco in Italia
3. Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri
4. Mozart: La finta giardiniera
5. Rossini: Ermione
6. Offenbach: Orphee aux enfer
7. Verdi: Stiffelio
8. Puccini: Il tritico
9. Mozart: Idomeneo
10. Verdi:Nabucco


----------



## sabrina

PaulieGatto said:


> 10. Bellini: Norma


Norma is already elected, I think it's number 21.


----------



## Faustian

sabrina said:


> Norma is already elected, I think it's number 21.


Good catch. It's at 24.


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier
2.	Smetana ~ The Bartered Bride
3.	Massenet ~ Werther
4.	Stravinsky ~ The Rake’s Progress
5.	Verdi ~ Macbeth
6.	Bizet ~ Les pêcheurs de perles
7.	Rossini ~ L’Italiana in Algeri
8.	Ligeti ~ Le grand macabre
9.	Massenet ~ Manon
10.	Janáček ~ The Cunning Little Vixen


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Stravinsky - Rake
2. Britten - Turn of the Screw
3. Shostakovich - Lady McBeth
4. Strauss - Elektra
5. Glass - Einstein
6. Britten - Death in Venice
7. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
8. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
9. Prokofiev - Love of Three Oranges
10. Massenet - Werther


----------



## Amara

1.	Massenet: Werther
2.	Verdi: Macbeth
3.	Borodin: Prince Igor
4.	Bellini: La Sonnambula
5.	Massenet: Manon
6.	Handel: Rodelinda
7.	Donizetti: Anna Bolena
8.	Donizetti: Don Pasquale
9.	Bellini: I Puritani
10.	Rossini: Otello


----------



## Azol

1. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
2. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
3. Rossini - Semiramide
4. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
5. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
6. Verdi - La Forza del Destino
7. Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
8. Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore 
9. Verdi - Un ballo in maschera
10. Puccini - Il Trittico


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Strauss - Elekta
3. Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
4. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
5. Glass - Satyagraha
6. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
7. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
8. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
9. Adams - I was looking the ceiling and then I saw the sky
10. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## polaci

Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Mozart - Idomeneo
Handel - Tamerlano
Rameau - Castor et Pollux
Donizetti - La fille du regiment
Ligeti - Le grand macabre
Ravel: L’enfant et les sortileges
Handel - Rinaldo
Verdi - La forza del destino 
Bellini - I puritani


----------



## Faustian

polaci said:


> Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
> Mozart - Idomeneo
> Handel - Tamerlano
> Rameau - Castor et Pollux
> Donizetti - La fille du regiment
> Ligeti - Le grand macabre
> *Ravel: L'enfant et les sortileges*
> Handel - Rinaldo
> Verdi - La forza del destino
> Bellini - I puritani


Ravel has already made the list! Feel free to replace the nomination!


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart: Idomeneo
2. Lully: Armide
3. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario
4. Berio: Outis 
5. Falla: La Veda Breve
6. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
7. Rameau: Les Paladins
8. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
9. Janacek: From the House of the Dead
10. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero


----------



## Trout

1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
2. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
3. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
4. Reimann - Lear
5. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmélites
6. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
7. Glass - Akhnaten
8. Copland - The Tender Land
9. Glass - Satyagraha
10. Zemlinsky - Eine florentinische Tragödie


----------



## Figleaf

1. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
2. Reyer- Sigurd
3. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
4. Halévy- La Juive
5. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
6. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
7. D’Indy- Fervaal
8. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
9. Gounod- Romeo et Juliette
10. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles


----------



## Faustian

Selby said:


> 10. Saariaho - La Passion de Simone


I'm not familiar with this work myself, but everything I can find about it categorizes it as an oratorio, not an opera. Is there a reason you feel it should be considered as an opera and included on our list?


----------



## Nereffid

Selby said:


> I never thought to ask... There has been a lot of controversy about voting tactics in the Post-1950 project; are there unspoken rules to voting here? Is strategic voting frowned upon? If so, I apologize, I would not have done so if I wasn't supposed to...


The controversy in the post-1950 project is pretty much down to the remarkable behaviour of one individual, and as I said in the other thread it's much harder to "cheat" in the voting system used here, especially if there are a lot of participants.

I've occasionally done strategic voting in previous projects and I don't have a problem with it generally when done by individuals; but if _everyone_ did it, the whole process would be ludicrous.
This time round I've not bothered to follow the vote count in any way, yet most of my top choices have made it in anyway.


----------



## Faustian

An updated list from nathanb:

1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
3. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
4. Janáček: From The House Of The Dead
5. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
6. Reimann: Lear
7. Nono: Prometeo
8. Britten: The Turn Of The Screw
9. Poulenc: Dialogues Des Carmélites
10. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus


----------



## Sonata

1. Massenet: Werther
2. Bellini: I Puritani
3. Puccini: Il Trittico
4. Lully: Thesee
5. Dvorak: Rusalka
6. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
7. Lully: Psyche
8. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
9. Massenet: Thais
10. Verdi: Un Ballo in Mascera


----------



## Itullian

Mefistofele
Hansel and Gretel
L'Italiana in Algeri
Don Pasquale


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> 1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
> 2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
> 4. Busoni - Doktor Faust
> 5. Boito - Mefistofele
> 6. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
> 7. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
> 8. Strauss: Electra
> 9. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
> 10. Smetana - The Bartered Bride


You have an open 3rd spot to add one more work.


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Glass – Satyagraha
2. Dvořák - Rusalka
3. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
4. Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
5. Donizetti - La fille du regiment
6. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
7. Massenet - Werther
8. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
9. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
10. Heggie - Moby Dick


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
3. Mussorgsky: Khovanschina
4. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
5. Borodin: Prince Igor
6. Delibes: Lakmé 
7. Smetana: Bartered Bride
8. Gluck: Iphigenia in Tauris
9. Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades
10. Dvorak: Rusalka

[As a reminder to myself for next list: 11. Massenet: Manon]


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Busoni - Doktor Faust
4. Boito - Mefistofele
5. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
6. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
7. Strauss: Electra
8. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
9. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
10. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress

Had to submit again, since I can't edit the last one - I gotta try not to rush the post haha.


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will end in 12 hours.*


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 61-70 on our final list.

Puccini: Il trittico (8 nominations, 86 points)
Strauss: Elektra (7 nominations, 83 points)
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District (7 nominations, 82 points)
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (7 nominations, 77 points)
Mozart: Idomeneo (6 nominations, 77 points)
Ligeti: Le grand macabre (8 nominations, 75 points)
Britten: The Turn of the Screw (7 nominations, 75 points)
Dvořák: Rusalka (7 nominations, 74 points)
Massenet: Werther (6 nominations, 71 points)
Smetana: The Bartered Bride (6 nominations, 70 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Balthazar

1. Smetana ~ The Bartered Bride
2. Massenet ~ Werther
3. Stravinsky ~ The Rake's Progress
4. Ligeti ~ Le grand macabre
5. Dvořák ~ Rusalka


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Mozart - Idomeneo
2. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
3. Britten - Turn of the Screw
4. Strauss - Elektra
5. Shostakovich - Lady Machbeth


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Stravinsky
2. Britten
3. Strauss
4. Shostakovich
5. Mozart


----------



## GioCar

1. Mozart: Idomeneo
2. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
3. Puccini: Il trittico
4. Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
5. Strauss: Elektra


----------



## gardibolt

1. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
2. Smetana: Bartered Bride
3. Dvorak: Rusalka
4. Britten: Turn of the Screw
5. Stravinsky: Rake's Progress


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Smetana - The Bartered Bride 
2. Puccini - Il trittico
3. Massenet - Werther
4. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District


----------



## Azol

Puccini: Il trittico
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Mozart: Idomeneo
Dvořák: Rusalka
Massenet: Werther


----------



## Nereffid

1. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
2. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
3. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
4. Strauss - Elektra
5. Dvořák - Rusalka


----------



## nina foresti

1. Puccini: Il trittico
2. Strauss: Elektra
3. Massenet: Werther
4. Britten: Turn of the screw
5. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------



## tdc

Mozart
Britten
Stravinsky
Ligeti
Strauss


----------



## Sonata

1) Puccini: Il trittico 
2) Massenet: Werther
3) Dvorak: Rusalka
4) Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
5) Britten: The Turn of the Screw


----------



## Figleaf

1. Massenet: Werther
2. Mozart: Idomeneo
3. Smetana: The Bartered Bride 
4. Dvořák: Rusalka

Only four from me I'm afraid- I'm not a fan of Strauss or Britten, and haven't heard the others.


----------



## PaulieGatto

Strauss: Elektra
Smetana: The Bartered Bride 
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Britten: The Turn of the Screw 
Mozart: Idomeneo


----------



## Mika

Dvořák: Rusalka
Puccini: Il trittico
Strauss: Elektra
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Britten: The Turn of the Screw


----------



## Faustian

1. Elektra
2. The Bartered Bride
3. The Rake's Progress
4. Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
5. Il trittico


----------



## Amara

Haven't heard enough of these...

Massenet: Werther
Dvořák: Rusalka


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Werther
Il Trittico
Rusalka
Idomeneo
The Bartered Bride


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Strauss
2. Ligeti
3. Britten
4. Stravinsky
5. Mozart


----------



## DonAlfonso

Mozart: Idomeneo
Puccini: Il trittico
Massenet: Werther


----------



## Sloe

Strauss: Elektra
Puccini: Il trittico
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Dvořák: Rusalka
Massenet: Werther


----------



## sabrina

1. Puccini -Il Tritico
2. Mozart - Idomeneo

Each round I have less options to chose from


----------



## Sloe

sabrina said:


> 1. Puccini -Il Tritico
> 2. Mozart - Idomeneo
> 
> Each round I have less options to chose from


Then do some research and discover new operas.


----------



## Selby

Ligeti
Stravinsky
Britten
Strauss
Mozart


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Il trittico
2. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
3. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
4. Britten: The Turn of the Screw


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Dvořák: Rusalka
2. Massenet: Werther
3. Strauss: Elektra
4. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
5. Ligeti: Le grand macabre


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the seventh voting round, and the final order for positions 61-70 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by the number of nominations and points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 8 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 70 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The eight nomination round will close after 4 days on Monday, August 31st at 23:00 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss - Capriccio
2. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
3. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
4. Massenet - Manon
5. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
6. Handel - Alcina
7. Strauss II - Die Fledermaus
8. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
9. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
10. Poulenc - Dialogues des carmélites


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
3. Bellini - La Sonnambula
4. Strauss - Arabella 
5. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
6. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
7. Berlioz - Les Troyens
8. Giordano - Andrea Chénier 
9. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
10. Donizetti - Don Pasquale


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
2. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
3. Schoenberg - Erwartung
4. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
6. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
7. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
8. Mozart - Clemenza di Tito
9. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
10. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## Faustian

Easy Goer said:


> 1. Verdi - Stiffelio
> 2. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
> 3. Bellini - La Sonnambula
> 4. Strauss - Arabella
> 5. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
> 6. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
> *7. Berlioz - Les Troyens*
> 8. Giordano - Andrea Chénier
> 9. Rossini - Le comte Ory
> 10. Donizetti - Don Pasquale


Les Troyens is on the list at #56.


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier
2.	Verdi ~ Macbeth
3.	Bizet ~ Les pêcheurs de perles
4.	Rossini ~ L’Italiana in Algeri
5.	Massenet ~ Manon
6.	Janáček ~ The Cunning Little Vixen
7.	Verdi ~ La forza del destino
8.	Poulenc ~ Dialogues des Carmélites
9.	Reich ~ The Cave
10. Lully ~ Thésée


----------



## Azol

1. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
2. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
3. Rossini - Semiramide
4. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
5. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
6. Verdi - La Forza del Destino
7. Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
8. Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
9. Verdi - Un ballo in maschera
10. Bellini - La Sonnambula


----------



## Nereffid

I admit I've done a bit of vote-counting this time, because the Glass vote is split. But there's a reasonable chance I'd have voted for all three trilogy operas in this round anyway.

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
4. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
5. Bellini - La Sonnambula
6. Glass – Satygraha
7. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
8. Handel - Acis and Galatea
9. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
10. Britten - Billy Budd


----------



## GioCar

1. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
2. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
3. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
4. Nono: Prometeo
5. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
6. Busoni: Doktor Faust
7. Brecht/Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
8. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
9. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
10. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler


----------



## Mika

1. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
2. Janácek: The Cunning Little Vixen
3. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
4. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
5. Rossini: Le comte Ory
6. Verdi: Macbeth
7. Bellini: I puritani
8. Händel: Alcina
9. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
10. Glass: Satyagraha


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi ~ La forza del destino
Giordano - Andrea Chénier 
Bellini: I Puritani


Boito Mephistopheles 
Rossini ~ L’Italiana in Algeri
Donizetti - Don Pasquale
Janáček ~ The Cunning Little Vixen
Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi


Anyone else think Verdi is being hard done by? Time for an alternate thread?


----------



## nina foresti

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Giordano: Andrea Chenier
4. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
5. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
6. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
7. Verdi: La forza del destino
8. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
9. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
10. Halevy: La Juive


----------



## tdc

1. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
2. Lully: Armide 
3. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario
4. Berio: Outis 
5. Falla: La Veda Breve
6. Rameau: Les Paladins
7. Janacek: From the House of the Dead
8. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
9. Reimann: Lear
10. Glass: Akhnaten


----------



## Easy Goer

Apologies Faustian updated

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
3. Bellini - La Sonnambula
4. Strauss - Arabella
5. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
6. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
7. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
8. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
9. Britten - Billy Budd
10. Donizetti - Don Pasquale


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
3. Busoni - Doktor Faust
4. Boito - Mefistofele
5. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
6. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
7. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
8. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
9. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
10. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Faustian

Belowpar said:


> Anyone else think Verdi is being hard done by? Time for an alternate thread?


Apparently being tied for having the most operas on the list is being hard done by! :lol:


----------



## Figleaf

1. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
2. Reyer- Sigurd
3. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
4. Halévy- La Juive
5. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
6. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
7. D'Indy- Fervaal
8. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
9. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
10. Gounod- Romeo et Juliette










Can't help thinking that Les Huguenots would be more popular if there was a good complete recording of it on CD. As it is, we can only really hear it sung well in bleeding chunks on acoustic 78s.


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini - ERMIONE
2. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
3. Verdi - Stiffelio
4. Rossini - Le comte Ory
5. Donizetti - Don Pasquale
6. Offenbach - Orphee aux enfers
7. Verdi - Nabucco
8. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
9. Rossini - Semiramide
10. Bellini - La sonnambula


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
7. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
8. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
9. Charles Gounod - Roméo et Juliette 
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia

Having nominated Elektra before I can just as well nominate her sister.


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Glass - Einstein
2. Britten - Death in Venice
3. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
4. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
5. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
6. Prokofiev - Love of Three Oranges
7. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
8. Bernstein - Candide 
9. Zimmerman - Die Soldaten
10. Poulenc - Carmelites


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Glass: Akhnaten
2. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
3. Glass: Satyagraha
4. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
5. Feldman: Neither
6. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
7. Reich: The Cave
8. Adams: I was looking at the ceiling and then I saw the sky
9. Schoenberg: Erwartung
10. Prokofiev: The Love for three Oranges


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
3. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
4. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
5. Glass - Satyagraha
6. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
7. Handel - Xerxes
8. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
9. Vivaldi - Giustino
10. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina


----------



## Selby

1. Stockhausen – Licht
2. Falla – La Vita Breve
3. Falla - El Retablo de Maese Pedro
4. Romitelli - An Index of Metals
5. Parra – Hypermusic Prologue
6. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
7. Feldman – Neither
8. Norgard - Nuit des Hommes
9. Saariaho – La Passion de Simone 
10. Adès – The Tempest


----------



## Amara

1.	Verdi: Macbeth
2.	Borodin: Prince Igor
3.	Bellini: La Sonnambula
4.	Massenet: Manon
5.	Handel: Rodelinda
6.	Donizetti: Anna Bolena
7.	Donizetti: Don Pasquale
8.	Bellini: I Puritani
9.	Rossini: Otello
10.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone


----------



## Faustian

For nathanb:

1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Schoenberg: Erwartung
3. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
4. Janáček: From The House Of The Dead
5. Reimann: Lear
6. Nono: Prometeo
7. Poulenc: Dialogues Des Carmélites
8. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
9. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
10. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Glass – Satyagraha
2. Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina
3. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
4. Verdi - La forza del destino
5. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
6. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
7. Donizetti - La fille du regiment
8. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
9. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
10. Heggie - Moby Dick


----------



## Trout

1. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
2. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
3. Reimann - Lear
4. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmélites
5. Glass - Akhnaten
6. Copland - The Tender Land
7. Glass - Satyagraha
8. Zemlinsky - Eine florentinische Tragödie
9. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
10. Enescu - Oedipe


----------



## OperaChic

I just noticed this thread. I hope no one will mind if I join in, even if I am very late to the party? Please don’t hate me and my preference for lush romantic operas!

1. Boito – Mefistofele
2. Strauss – Die Frau Ohne Schatten
3. Saint-Saens – Samson et Dalila
4. Massenet – Manon
5. Bellini – La Sonnambula
6. Delius – A Village Romeo and Juliet
7. Berlioz – Beatrice et Benedict
8. Strauss – Ariadne auf Naxos
9. Donizetti – Don Pasquale
10. Giordano – Andrea Chenier


----------



## Selby

^ Welcome. Glad you're here.


----------



## Sonata

1. Donizetti:Anne Bolena
2. Bellini: I Puritani
3. Bellini: La Sonnambula
4. Lully: Thesee
5. Boito: Mefistofele
6. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
7. Lully: Psyche
8. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
9. Massenet: Thais
10. Verdi: Un Ballo in Mascera


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will be closing in about 16 hours.*


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
3. Verdi - Macbeth
4. Puccini - Manon Lescault
5. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
6. J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
7. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
8. Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera 
9. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles
10. Verdi - Nabucco


----------



## TxllxT

1. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
2. Prokofiev - War and Peace
3. Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
4. Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
5. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
6. Tchaikovsky - Yevgeny Onegin
7. Verdi - La Forza del Destino
8. Wagner - Parsifal
9. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
10. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice


----------



## StDior

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
3. Delibes: Lakme
4. Rossini: The Thieving Magpie
5. Cavalli: La Calisto
6. Verdi: A Masked Ball
7. Bellini: I puritani
8. Verdi: Nabucco
9. Verdi: Macbeth
10. Wagner: Rienzi


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Verdi- Un Ballo in Maschera
Massenet- Manon
Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
Delibes- Lakme
J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
Rossini- La Donna del Lago
Lehar- The Merry Widow
Massenet- Thais
Gounod- Romeo et Juliette


----------



## Faustian

TxllxT said:


> *1. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov*
> 2. Prokofiev - War and Peace
> 3. Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
> 4. Prokofiev - Semyon Kotko
> 5. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
> 6. *Tchaikovsky - Yevgeny Onegin*
> 7. Verdi - La Forza del Destino
> 8. *Wagner - Parsifal*
> 9. *Monteverdi - L'Orfeo*
> 10. *Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice*


Thank you for your nominations. The operas I've highlighted have already made the list; feel free to edit if you have the chance, otherwise I'll just count your votes for the operas that are still eligible.


----------



## Itullian

Mefistofele
Hansel and Gretel
L'Italiana in Algeri
Don Pasquale


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 71-80 on our final list.

Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen (9 nominations, 103 points)
Boito: Mefistofele (7 nominations, 93 points)
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites (10 nominations, 88 points)
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (6 nominations, 85 points)
Bellini: La sonnambula (7 nominations, 73 points)
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina (6 nominations, 70 points)
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera (7 nominations, 68 points)
Glass: Satyagraha (6 nominations, 64 points)
Verdi: La forza del destino (6 nominations, 64 points)
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri (5 nominations, 63 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.
*


----------



## Balthazar

1. Rossini ~ L’Italiana in Algeri
2. Janáček ~ The Cunning Little Vixen
3. Verdi ~ La forza del destino
4. Poulenc ~ Dialogues des Carmélites
5. Glass ~ Satyagraha


----------



## bobleflaneur

Drat -- just missed the deadline for my ten. Okay, here's my five from among those:

1. Janacek, Cunning Little Vixen
2. Verdi, Ballo
3. Poulenc, Dialogue of the Carmelites
4. Bellini, Sonnambula
5. Rossini, L'Italiana

Is this really the first Janacek to make the list?


----------



## Balthazar

bobleflaneur said:


> Is this really the first Janacek to make the list?


Jenůfa is in at #45.


----------



## bobleflaneur

Oops. Outrage fail.


----------



## GioCar

1. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
2. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
3. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
4. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
5. Boito: Mefistofele


----------



## Amara

Bellini: La sonnambula
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Glass: Satyagraha
Boito: Mefistofele
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen


----------



## Trout

1. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
2. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
3. Verdi: La forza del destino
4. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
5. Glass: Satyagraha


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Bellini - La Sonnambula
2. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
3. Boito - Mefistofele


----------



## Faustian

1. The Cunning Little Vixen
2. Dialogues des carmélites
3. La sonnambula
4. Un ballo in maschera


----------



## Azol

1 - Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2 - Verdi: La forza del destino
3 - Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
4 - Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
5 - Bellini: La sonnambula


----------



## nina foresti

Wheeee! My first and second choice operas finally made the cut. Took long enough.
1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Verdi: La forza del destino
4. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
5. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina


----------



## Mika

Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen 
Glass: Satyagraha
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Glass: Einstein
2. Janáček
3. Poulenc
4. Glass: Satyagraha 
5. vacant


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass: Satyagraha
2. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
3. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
4. Bellini: La sonnambula
5. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites


----------



## PaulieGatto

Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Boito: Mefistofele
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites 
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen 
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
2. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
3. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Glass: Satyagraha
2. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
3. Verdi: La forza del destino
4. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
5. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
2. Verdi: La forza del destino 
3. Bellini: La sonnambula
4. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera

No number 5...


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Glass: Satyagraha
2. Glass: Einstein
3. Janacek: The Cunning Little Vixen
4. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites


----------



## Sonata

Bellini: La Sonnambula
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Verdi: La forza del destino
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri 
Boito: Mefistofele


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Yes!!! My first choice _finally_ made the voting round!
Un Ballo in Maschera
Mefistofele
La sonnambula
L'Italiana in Algeri
La forza del destino


----------



## Selby

Janacek
Poulenc
Mussorgsky
Glass - Sat
Glass - Ein


----------



## tdc

Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites 
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen 
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina 
Glass: Satyagraha 
Glass: Einstein on the Beach


----------



## Sloe

Bellini: La sonnambula
Boito: Mefistofele
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass: Satyagraha
2. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
3. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: Un ballo in maschera 
Verdi: La forza del destino 
Boito: Mefistofele 
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri 
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen


----------



## Figleaf

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
3. La sonnambula
4. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites


----------



## OperaChic

I don't know too many of these...

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
3. Bellini: La sonnambula
4. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri


----------



## StDior

1. Boito: Mefistofele
2. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
3. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
4. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri


----------



## DonAlfonso

Bellini: La sonnambula
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Verdi: La forza del destino


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the eighth voting round, and the final order for positions 71-80 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina

*Nomination Round 9 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 80 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The ninth nomination round will close after 4 days on Sunday, September 6th at 23:00 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss - Capriccio
2. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
3. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
4. Massenet - Manon
5. Handel - Alcina
6. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
7. Strauss II - Die Fledermaus
8. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
9. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
10. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## GioCar

1. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
2. Nono: Prometeo
3. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
4. Busoni: Doktor Faust
5. Brecht/Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
6. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
7. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
8. Berio: Un re in ascolto
9. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
10. Janáček: From the House of the Dead


----------



## Amara

1.	Verdi: Macbeth
2.	Borodin: Prince Igor
3.	Massenet: Manon
4.	Handel: Rodelinda
5.	Donizetti: Anna Bolena
6.	Donizetti: Don Pasquale
7.	Bellini: I Puritani
8.	Rossini: Otello
9.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
10.	Heggie: Moby-Dick


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Busoni - Doktor Faust
3. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
4. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
5. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
6. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel 
7. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
8. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
9. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
10. Strauss II - Die Fledermaus


----------



## Azol

1. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
2. Rossini - Semiramide
3. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
4. Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
5. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
6. Donizetti - Don Pasquale
7. Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
8. Bellini - I Puritani


----------



## Nereffid

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
3. Handel - Alcina
4. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
5. Verdi - Macbeth
6. Strauss, J - Die Fledermaus
7. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
8. Britten - Billy Budd
9. Handel - Acis and Galatea
10. Borodin - Prince Igor


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
3. Giordano: Andrea Chenier
4. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
5. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
6. Massenet: Manon
7. Verdi: Macbeth
8. Halevy: La Juive
9. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
10. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re


----------



## Figleaf

1. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
2. Reyer- Sigurd
3. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
4. Halévy- La Juive
5. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
6. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
7. D’Indy- Fervaal
8. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
9. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
10. Gounod- Romeo et Juliette


----------



## Azol

Figleaf said:


> 1. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
> 2. Reyer- Sigurd
> 3. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
> 4. Halévy- La Juive
> 5. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
> 6. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
> 7. D'Indy- Fervaal
> 8. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
> 9. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles
> 10. Gounod- Romeo et Juliette


That much of French Grand Opera is a winner in my book!


----------



## sabrina

1 Rossini - Ermione
2. Rossini - Il turco in Italia
3. Verdi - Nabucco
4. Enescu - Oedip
5. Verdi - Stifellio
6. Offenbach - Orphee aux enfers
7. Donizetti - Don Pasquale
8. Rossini - Semiramide
9. Rossini - La pietra del paragone
10. Bellini - I Puritani


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Glass: Akhnaten
2. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
3. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
5. Reich: The Cave
6. Adams: I was looking at the ceiling and then I saw the sky
7. Adams: Doctor Atomic
8. Feldman: Neither
9. Schoenberg: Erwartung
10. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
3. Strauss - Arabella
4. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
5. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
6. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
7. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
8. Britten - Billy Budd
9. Donizetti - Don Pasquale 
10. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
2. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
3. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
4. Heggie - Moby Dick
5. Donizetti - La fille du regiment
6. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
7. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
8. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
9. Adès – The Tempest
10. Verdi - Macbeth


----------



## mountmccabe

nina foresti said:


> 1. Menotti: The Consul
> 2. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
> 3. Giordano: Andrea Chenier
> 4. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
> 5. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
> 6. Massenet: Manon
> 7. Verdi: Macbeth
> 8. Puccini: Il trittico
> 9. Halevy: La Juive
> 10. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re


Il trittico is on the list already at #62.


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
7. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
8. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
9. Charles Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
2. Schoenberg - Erwartung
3. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
4. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
5. Mozart - Clemenza di Tito
6. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
7. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
8. Britten - Billy Budd
9. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
10. Weber - Euryanthe


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass - Akhnaten
2. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
3. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
4. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
5. Handel - Xerxes
6. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
7. Glass - The Photographer
8. Vivaldi - Giustino


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Massenet- Manon
Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
Delibes- Lakme
J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
Rossini- La Donna del Lago
Lehar- The Merry Widow
Massenet- Thais
Gounod- Romeo et Juliette
Donizetti- Don Pasquale


----------



## nina foresti

mountmccabe said:


> Il trittico is on the list already at #62.


Oops! Thank you. I will go back and change my list. (tough to keep up with it now)


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten, Billy Budd
Britten, Death in Venice
Janacek, Makropulos Case
J. Strauss, Die Fledermaus
Weill, Die Dreigroschenoper
Strauss, Ariadne auf Naxos
Donizetti, Don Pasquale
Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Britten, Midsummer Night's Dream
Tippett, Midsummer Marriage

I wouldn't have thought the last nineteenth-century masterpiece up for grabs would be Fledermaus. Perhaps the Met's dreary current production has made people forget what a brilliant score this is. 

Among not-quite-masterpieces, I do hope something from Rimsky-Korsakov shows up. He's hurt by having written so many operas that are pretty strong, without a clear first choice among them. Those who know him only from the tedious tone poems really ought to check these out.


----------



## OperaChic

1. Strauss – Die Frau Ohne Schatten
2. Saint-Saens – Samson et Dalila
3. Massenet – Manon
4. Delius – A Village Romeo and Juliet
5. Berlioz – Beatrice et Benedict
6. Strauss – Ariadne auf Naxos
7. Donizetti – Don Pasquale
8. Giordano – Andrea Chenier
9. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
10. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Rossini - Il turco in Italia
Donizetti – Don Pasquale
Giordano – Andrea Chenier
Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
Strauss, J - Die Fledermaus
Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
Bellini - I Puritani
Britten - Billy Budd
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette


----------



## tdc

1. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
2. Lully: Armide 
3. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario
4. Berio: Outis 
5. Falla: La Veda Breve
6. Rameau: Les Paladins
7. Janacek: From the House of the Dead
8. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
9. Reimann: Lear
10. Glass: Akhnaten


----------



## Faustian

For nathanb:

1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Schoenberg: Erwartung
3. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
4. Janáček: From The House Of The Dead
5. Reimann: Lear
6. Nono: Prometeo
7. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
8. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
9. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime


----------



## Selby

1. Stockhausen – LICHT 
2. de Falla – La Vida Breve
3. Feldman – Neither
4. Ades – The Tempest
5. Janacek – From the House of the Dead
6. Stravinsky – Oedipus Rex 
7. Prokofiev – The Fiery Angel
8. Heggie – Moby Dick
9. Glass – Akhnaten 
10. Britten – Billy Budd


----------



## DonAlfonso

First 80 by composer:
Adams Nixon in China	49
Bartók Bluebeard’s Castle	10
Beethoven Fidelio	34
Bellini La sonnambula	74
Bellini Norma	24
Berg Lulu	48
Berg Wozzeck	8
Berlioz Les Troyens	56
Bizet Carmen	15
Boito Mefistofele	75
Britten Peter Grimes	26
Britten The Turn of the Screw	65
Debussy Pelléas et Mélisande	7
Donizetti L'elisir d'amore	50
Donizetti Lucia di Lammermoor	25
Dvorák Rusalka	68
Gershwin Porgy and Bess	35
Glass Einstein on the Beach	77
Glass Satyagraha	76
Gluck Orfeo ed Euridice	54
Gounod Faust	41
Handel Giulio Cesare	42
Janácek Jenufa	45
Janácek The Cunning Little Vixen	71
Leoncavallo Pagliacci	55
Ligeti Le grand macabre	70
Mascagni Cavalleria Rusticana	51
Massenet Werther	66
Messiaen Saint François d'Assise	60
Monteverdi L’Orfeo	9
Monteverdi L'incoronazione di Poppea	52
Mozart Così fan tutte	11
Mozart Die Entführung aus dem Serail	43
Mozart Die Zauberflöte	6
Mozart Don Giovanni	2
Mozart Idomeneo	64
Mozart Le nozze di Figaro	4
Mussorgsky Boris Godunov	23
Mussorgsky Khovanshchina	80
Offenbach Les contes d'Hoffmann	40
Poulenc Dialogues des carmélites	73
Puccini Il trittico	62
Puccini La bohème	17
Puccini La fanciulla del West	37
Puccini Madama Butterfly	19
Puccini Tosca	27
Puccini Turandot	29
Purcell Dido and Aeneas	47
Rameau Les Indes galantes	58
Ravel L'enfant et les sortilèges	59
Rossini Guillaume Tell	46
Rossini Il barbiere di Siviglia	21
Rossini La Cenerentola	33
Rossini L'italiana in Algeri	78
Saariaho L'Amour de loin	39
Schoenberg Moses und Aron	28
Shostakovich Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District	67
Smetana The Bartered Bride	69
Strauss Der Rosenkavalier	20
Strauss Elektra	61
Strauss Salome	32
Stravinsky The Rake’s Progress	63
Tchaikovsky Eugene Onegin	30
Verdi Aida	31
Verdi Don Carlos	5
Verdi Falstaff	53
Verdi Il trovatore	36
Verdi La forza del destino	79
Verdi La traviata	16
Verdi Otello	13
Verdi Rigoletto	18
Verdi Un ballo in maschera	72
Wagner Der fliegende Holländer	38
Wagner Der Ring des Nibelungen	1
Wagner Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg	14
Wagner Lohengrin	22
Wagner Parsifal	12
Wagner Tannhäuser	44
Wagner Tristan und Isolde	3
Weber Der Freischütz	57


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
3. Verdi - Macbeth
4. Puccini - Manon Lescault
5. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
6. J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
7. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
8. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles
9. Verdi - Nabucco
10. Bellini - I Puritani


----------



## Mika

1. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
2. Verdi: Nabucco
3. Gluck:Iphigénie en Tauride
4. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
5. Rossini:Le comte Ory
6. Janacek:Makropulos Case
7. Bellini: I puritani
8. Händel:Alcina
9. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
10.Verdi: Macbeth


----------



## Balthazar

1. Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier
2. Verdi ~ Macbeth
3. Bizet ~ Les pêcheurs de perles
4. Massenet ~ Manon
5. Meyerbeer ~ Les Huguenots
6. Britten ~ Billy Budd
7. Reich ~ The Cave
8. Lully ~ Thésée
9. Janáček ~ The Makropolous Case
10. Adès ~ The Tempest


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
2. Britten - Death in Venice
3. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
4. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
5. Prokofiev - Love of Three Oranges
6. Handel - Xerxes
7. Zimmerman - Die Soldaten
8. Bernstein - Candide 
9. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
10. Hindemith - Cardillac


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will be closing in about 13 hours.*


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
2. Delibes: Lakme
3. Rossini: The Thieving Magpie
4. Cavalli: La Calisto
5. Bellini: I puritani
6. Verdi: Nabucco
7. Verdi: Macbeth
8. Saint-Saëns: Samson and Delilah
9. Wagner: Rienzi
10. Borodin: Prince Igor


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 81-90 on our final list.

Verdi: Macbeth (8 nominations, 83 points)
Donizetti: Don Pasquale (9 nominations, 80 points)
Massenet: Manon (6 nominations, 75 points)
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus (7 nominations, 68 points)
Britten: Billy Budd (7 nominations, 62 points)
Janáček: From the House of the Dead (6 nominations, 60 points)
Giordano: Andrea Chénier (5 nominations, 58 points)
Glass: Akhnaten (5 nominations, 58 points)
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten (5 nominations, 58 points)
Bellini: I puritani (7 nominations, 57 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Balthazar

1. Giordano ~ Andrea Chénier
2. Verdi ~ Macbeth
3. Massenet ~ Manon
4. Britten ~ Billy Budd
5. Bellini ~ I puritani


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Janacek
2. Britten
3. Glass
4. Verdi
5. R. Strauss


----------



## Selby

Janacek
Britten
Glass


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
2. Britten - Billy Budd
3. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## Amara

Verdi: Macbeth
Massenet: Manon
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Bellini: I puritani


----------



## Sloe

Verdi: Macbeth
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Bellini: I puritani
Massenet: Manon


----------



## Figleaf

1. Massenet: Manon
2. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
3. Bellini: I puritani
4. Giordano: Andrea Chénier


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
2. Britten - Billy Budd
3. Donizetti - Don Pasquale 
4. Massenet - Manon
5. Verdi - Macbeth


----------



## tdc

Janacek
Glass
Britten


----------



## DonAlfonso

Verdi - Macbeth
J. Strauss- Die Fledermaus
Bellini - I Puritani 
Britten - Billy Budd


----------



## Azol

Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Bellini: I puritani
Massenet: Manon
Verdi: Macbeth
Giordano: Andrea Chénier


----------



## GioCar

1. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
2. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
3. Verdi: Macbeth
4. Bellini: I puritani
5. Giordano: Andrea Chénier


----------



## Mika

Verdi: Macbeth
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Bellini: I puritani
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus


----------



## Belowpar

Donizetti: Don Pasquale 
Bellini: I puritani
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus 
Giordano: Andrea Chénier 
Britten: Billy Budd


----------



## Nereffid

1 Glass
2 Verdi
3 J Strauss
4 Britten
5 Bellini


----------



## nina foresti

1. Giordano: Andrea Chenier
2. Massenet: Manon
3. Verdi: Macbeth
4. Britten: Billy Budd
5. Donizetti: Don Pasquale


----------



## OperaChic

1. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
2. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
3. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
4. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
5. Verdi: Macbeth


----------



## PaulieGatto

Strauss II - Die Fledermaus 
Bellini - I puritani
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Glass: Akhnaten


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Verdi: Macbeth
2. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
3. Glass: Akhnaten
4. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
5. Donizetti: Don Pasquale


----------



## Faustian

1. Die Frau ohne Schatten
2. Manon
3. Die Fledermaus
4. Don Pasquale


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Glass - Akhnaten


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten: Billy Budd
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Bellini: I puritani
Verdi: Macbeth


----------



## StDior

1. Bellini: I puritani
2. Verdi: Macbeth
3. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
4. Massenet: Manon


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the ninth voting round, and the final order for positions 81-90 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten

*Nomination Round 10 is now open. You may nominate up to 10 works in this round, not including any of the 90 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The tenth nomination round will close on Saturday, September 12th at 23:00 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

**Note: At this point we are discussing whether or not to continue the project past the top 100 in the companion thread to this one, the Discussion thread for TC's Top 100+ Operas List . Please join the discussion and indicate whether or not you would like to see the project go on and what preferences you have moving forward.*


----------



## Faustian

A little bit of strategic voting to make an effort to get some Prokofiev on the list.

1. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
2. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
3. Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
4. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
5. Handel - Alcina
6. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
7. Strauss - Capriccio
8. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
9. Sullivan - The Mikado
10. Bizet - Les pêcheurs de perles


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Guiseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
7. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
8. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
9. Charles Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia


----------



## Mika

1. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
2. Verdi:Nabucco
3. Gluck:Iphigénie en Tauride
4. Strauss:Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Rossini:Le comte Ory
6. Janacek:Makropulos Case
7. Prokofiev:The Love for Three Oranges
8. Händel:Alcina
9. Adès: Powder Her Face
10. Turnage: Anna Nicole


----------



## Azol

1. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
2. Rossini - Semiramide
3. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
4. Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
5. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
7. Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
8. Rossini - Le comte Ory


90 operas list now contains 3 operas by Glass, 3 also by Donizetti, only 1 more by Rossini and none by Meyerbeer. Does that mean Meyerbeer is outdated and Rossini/Donizetti are overrated?


----------



## GioCar

1. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
2. Nono: Prometeo
3. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
4. Busoni: Doktor Faust
5. Brecht/Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
6. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
7. Berio: Un re in ascolto
8. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
9. Schubert: Fierrabras
10. Shostakovich: The Nose


----------



## Nereffid

1. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
2. Handel - Alcina
3. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
4. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
5. Handel - Acis and Galatea
6. Borodin - Prince Igor
7. Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
8. Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito
9. Handel - Ariodante
10. Verdi - Nabucco


----------



## nina foresti

1.Menotti: The Consul
2.Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
3. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
4. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
5. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
6.Halevy: La Juive
7. Puccini: La Rondine
8. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
9. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
10. Janacek: Katya Kabanova


----------



## Selby

1. Stockhausen – Licht
2. Falla – La Vita Breve
3. Falla - El Retablo de Maese Pedro
4. Romitelli - An Index of Metals
5. Parra – Hypermusic Prologue
6. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
7. Feldman – Neither
8. Norgard - Nuit des Hommes
9. Saariaho – La Passion de Simone
10. Adès – The Tempest


----------



## Selby

^ Everyone should give de Falla's works a shot - don't be fooled by his inclusion on a mostly contemporary list. They are sexy, fun, exciting. He was a master composer for the stage; give him a listen


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini - Ermione
2. Rossini -Il turco in Italia
3. Verdi - Nabucco
4. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette 
5. Offenbach - Orrphée aux enfers
6. Rossini - Le comte Ory
7. Verdi - Stiffelio
8. Mozart- La finta giardinera
9. Rossini - Semiramide
10. Mozart - La clemenza di Tito


----------



## Faustian

nina foresti said:


> 1.Menotti: The Consul
> 2.Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
> 3. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
> 4. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
> 5. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
> 6. *Giordano: La Juive*
> 7. *Handel: Giulio Cesare*
> 8. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
> 9. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
> 10. Janacek: Katya Kabanova


La Juive was composed by Halévy, not Giordano, but I assume that's who your vote is for? And then Giulio Cesare is already on the list at #42, so edit your nominations if you wish.


----------



## Figleaf

1. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
2. Reyer- Sigurd
3. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
4. Halévy- La Juive
5. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
6. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
7. D’Indy- Fervaal
8. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
9. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
10. Gounod- Romeo et Juliette


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
Delibes- Lakme
Rossini- La Donna del Lago
Lehar- The Merry Widow
Massenet- Thais
Gounod- Romeo et Juliette
Cilea-Adriana Lecouvreur
Rossini- Armida
Mascagni- Lodoletta
PS Happy 300th post!


----------



## OperaChic

1. Saint-Saens – Samson et Dalila
2. Delius – A Village Romeo and Juliet
3. Berlioz – Beatrice et Benedict
4. Strauss – Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
6. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
7. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra 
8. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
9. Humperdinck - Hansel and Gretel
10. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten, Death in Venice
Janacek, Makropulos Case
Britten, Midsummer Night's Dream
Weill, Die Dreigroschenoper
Rimsky-Korsakov, Sadko
Tchaikovsky, The Queen of Spades
Janacek, Katya Kabanova
Humperdinck, Hansel and Gretel
Mozart, Clemenza
Offenbach, Belle Helene


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
3. Puccini - Manon Lescault
4. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
5. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
6. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles
7. Verdi - Nabucco
8. Mozart- Clemenza di Tito
9. Bellini - I Puritani 
10. Donizetti-La Fille Du Regiment


----------



## StDior

1. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
2. Delibes: Lakme
3. Rossini: The Thieving Magpie
4. Cavalli: La Calisto
5. Verdi: Nabucco
6. Saint-Saëns: Samson and Delilah
7. Wagner: Rienzi
8. Borodin: Prince Igor
9. Cavalli: Giasone
10. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
3. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
4. Feldman - Neither
5. Britten - Death in Venice
6. Schoenberg - Erwartung
7. Adams - Doctor Atomic
8. Adams - El Nino
9. Reich - The Cave
10. Prokofiev - The Fiary Angel


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Busoni - Doktor Faust
3. Meyerbeer- Les Huguenots
4. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
5. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
6. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
7. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
8. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
9. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
10. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
3. Strauss - Arabella
4. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
5. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
6. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
7. Smetana - Hubička
8. Strauss - Daphne
9. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
10. Verdi - Luisa Miller


----------



## Amara

1.	Borodin: Prince Igor
2.	Handel: Rodelinda
3.	Donizetti: Anna Bolena
4.	Rossini: Otello
5.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
6.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
7.	Shostakovich: The Nose
8.	Strauss: Capriccio
9.	Rossini: Armida
10.	Cavelli: Il Giasone


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
> Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
> Delibes- Lakme
> Rossini- La Donna del Lago
> Lehar- The Merry Widow
> Massenet- Thais
> Gounod- Romeo et Juliette
> Cilea-Adriana Lecouvreur
> Rossini- Armida
> Mascagni- Lodoletta
> PS Happy 300th post!


Honorable mentions:
Massenet- Cendrillon
G. Charpentier- Louise
Bizet- Les Pecheurs de Perles
Tchaikovsky- Pique Dame
Rossini- Otello
Gluck- Iphegenie in Tauride
Saint-Saens -Samson et Dalila
Donizetti- La Fille du Regiment
Mozart- La Clemenza da Tito


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
2. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
3. Heggie - Moby Dick
4. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
5. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
6. Donizetti - La fille du regiment
7. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
8. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
9. Adès – The Tempest
10. Stockhausen – Licht


----------



## Guest

_1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Schoenberg: Erwartung
3. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
4. Reimann: Lear
5. Nono: Prometeo
6. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
7. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
8. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
9. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
10. Feldman: Neither_


----------



## tdc

1. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
2. Lully: Armide 
3. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario
4. Berio: Outis 
5. Falla: La Veda Breve
6. Rameau: Les Paladins
7. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
8. Reimann: Lear
9. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
10. Mozart: La Clemenza da Tito


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Strauss, J: Die Fledermaus
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment
Weber: Die Frieschutz
Puccini: La Rondine
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi


----------



## Faustian

Belowpar said:


> Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani
> Rossini: Il turco in Italia
> Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
> *Strauss, J: Die Fledermaus*
> Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
> Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
> Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment
> *Weber: Die Frieschutz*
> Puccini: La Rondine
> Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi


Die Fledermaus and Der Freishutz are already on the list, at #57 and #86 respectively. You have until the deadline tomorrow to edit your nominations and add two other operas in their place.


----------



## Amara

DonAlfonso said:


> 1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
> 2. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
> 3. Puccini - Manon Lescault
> 4. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
> 5. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
> 6. Bizet- Les Pêcheurs de Perles
> 7. Verdi - Nabucco
> 8. Mozart- Clemenza di Tito
> 9. Bellini - I Puritani
> 10. Donizetti-La Fille Du Regiment


I Puritani is #83 on the list. Just a heads-up so you can replace it before the deadline if you get the chance.


----------



## Belowpar

My apologies you have enough work to do

ammended list





Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment

Puccini: La Rondine
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi 

Bernstein: Candide
Donizetti: Maria Stuarta


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Bizet - The Pearl Fishers
2. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
3. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
4. Handel - Xerxes
5. Glass - The Photographer


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will close in 12 hours.*


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg - Erwartung
2. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
3. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
4. Mozart - Clemenza di Tito
5. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
6. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
7. Weber - Euryanthe
8. Prokofiev - The Gambler
9. Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
10. Borodin - Prince Igor


----------



## Faustian

*As we wrap up our top 100 I've decided to extend the nomination round this one time for 24 hours in hopes of receiving a few more lists. There is currently a 4-way tie in votes for the 10th spot to determine what works will make it into the next voting round, and we are still missing lists from a few users who usually participate. We greatly appreciate input from anyone who wants to submit nominations. This nomination round will now close on September 13th at 23:00 EST.*


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> 4. Berio: Outis


Boy I wish there was a CD of this...


----------



## Morimur

György Kurtág: Fin de Partie
J.S. Bach: Matthäus-Passion
György Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Béla Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Georg Friedrich Haas: Bluthaus
Harry Partch: Delusion of the Fury
Arnold Schönberg: Moses und Aron 
Gabriel Pareyón: Xochicuicatl Cuecuechtli
Karlheinz Stockhausen: Licht
George Benjamin: Written on Skin


----------



## Balthazar

1. Bizet ~ Les pêcheurs de perles
2. Meyerbeer ~ Les Huguenots
3. Reich ~ The Cave
4. Lully ~ Thésée
5. Janáček ~ The Makropolous Case
6. Adès ~ The Tempest
7. Heggie ~ Moby Dick
8. Prokofiev ~ The Fiery Angel
9. Verdi ~ Nabucco
10. Donizetti ~ La fille du régiment


----------



## GioCar

Morimur said:


> György Kurtág: Fin de Partie
> ...


Was it premiered? 
AFAIK it was due for this year but the composer didn't finish the score, so it was postponed to next year.


----------



## Morimur

GioCar said:


> Was it premiered?
> AFAIK it was due for this year but the composer didn't finish the score, so it was postponed to next year.


November 2016. I am a Kurtág fanatic so I am sure I will love it. Objectively speaking the man is a genius and there isn't a weak piece in his oeuvre.


----------



## DonAlfonso

Morimur said:


> György Kurtág: Fin de Partie
> J.S. Bach: Matthäus-Passion
> György Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
> *Béla Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle*
> Georg Friedrich Haas: Bluthaus
> Harry Partch: Delusion of the Fury
> *Arnold Schönberg: Moses und Aron *
> Gabriel Pareyón: Xochicuicatl Cuecuechtli


Bluebeard's Castle already in at No 8
Moses und Aron already in at No 37

You might have time to offer substitutes


----------



## Nereffid

DonAlfonso said:


> Bluebeard's Castle already in at No 8
> Moses und Aron already in at No 37
> 
> You might have time to offer substitutes


A case might also be made that Bach's St Matthew Passion isn't an opera?


----------



## Morimur

DonAlfonso said:


> Bluebeard's Castle already in at No 8
> Moses und Aron already in at No 37
> 
> You might have time to offer substitutes


Substitutes:
Arnold Schönberg ~ Erwartung
Beat Furrer ~ Die Helle Nacht


----------



## Selby

You'll need to substitute the Ligeti also, it's already in.


----------



## Morimur

Selby said:


> You'll need to substitute the Ligeti also, it's already in.


Substitute:

Aribert Reimann ~ Lear


----------



## Skilmarilion

Morimur said:


> November 2016. I am a Kurtág fanatic so I am sure I will love it. Objectively speaking the man is a genius and there isn't a weak piece in his oeuvre.


Cool.

I'll place a vote for what will unexpectedly be Glass' Fourth instalment in his operas based on people who changed the world, entitled _Madiba_, which tells the story of Nelson Mandela's fight against the tyranny of South Africa's apartheid regime.

Expected date for work on the score to be begun: to be determined.


----------



## Trout

1. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
2. Reimann - Lear
3. Copland - The Tender Land
4. Zemlinsky - Eine florentinische Tragödie
5. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
6. Reich - The Cave
7. Borodin - Prince Igor
8. Enescu - Oedipe


----------



## mountmccabe

Skilmarilion said:


> I'll place a vote for what will unexpectedly be Glass' Fourth instalment in his operas based on people who changed the world, entitled _Madiba_, which tells the story of Nelson Mandela's fight against the tyranny of South Africa's apartheid regime.


I would attend that opera.

If we are opening up the Portrait Trilogy I might have to argue for the inclusion of _Galileo Galilei_, _Kepler_, and _The Perfect American_.


----------



## Faustian

Morimur said:


> György Kurtág: Fin de Partie
> J.S. Bach: Matthäus-Passion
> György Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
> Béla Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
> Georg Friedrich Haas: Bluthaus
> Harry Partch: Delusion of the Fury
> Arnold Schönberg: Moses und Aron
> Gabriel Pareyón: Xochicuicatl Cuecuechtli
> Karlheinz Stockhausen: Licht
> George Benjamin: Written on Skin


Thank you so much for your contribution. But I also wanted to add that Nereffid is correct in saying it would be a stretch to call Bach's St. Matthew Passion an opera and include it on our list. In fact, its already on the TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works.


----------



## Sonata

1. Lully- Psyche
2. Lully- Thesee
3. Verdi- Simon Boccanegra
4. Massenet- Thais
5. Mozart- Il Re Pastore
6. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
7. Glinka- Ruslan and Lyudmila
8. Donizetti-Maria Stuarda
9. Verdi- I Vespri Siciliani
10. Puccini- Manon Lescaut


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust


3. Borodin: Prince Igor
4. Delibes: Lakmé

5. Gluck: Iphigenia in Tauris
6. Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades

7. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
8. Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges

9. Verdi: Nabucco
10. Gounod: Romeo & Juliette

Backup if one of these is already on the list and I missed it: Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 11 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 91-100 on our final list:

Gounod: Roméo et Juliette (8 nominations, 79 points)
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra (6 nominations, 68 points)
Verdi: Nabucco (7 nominations, 67 points)
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel (6 nominations, 66 points)
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (5 nominations, 62 points)
Borodin: Prince Igor (6 nominations, 61 points)
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride (5 nominations, 60 points)
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots (4 nominations, 57 points)
Schoenberg: Erwartung (4 nominations, 52 points)
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda (5 nominations, 51 points)
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel (5 nominations, 51 points)

We still have a tie for 10th place, but since there seems to be enough interest for us to push on past 100, although in a slightly different format, the work that receives the least amount of points in this voting round will automatically proceed to the next voting round.

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 11 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in 2 days.*


----------



## Guest

1. Schoenberg
2. Prokofiev

Those two Verdi operas are sort of on my short list of other Verdi operas to "take more seriously eventually", but for now, I'm afraid this is my tastes.


----------



## DonAlfonso

Gounod: Roméo et Juliette 
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda 
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles 
Verdi: Nabucco


----------



## Balthazar

1. Bizet ~ Les pêcheurs de perles
2. Meyerbeer ~ Les Huguenots
3. Prokofiev ~ The Fiery Angel
4. Verdi ~ Nabucco
5. Schoenberg ~ Erwartung


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Schoenberg
2. Prokofiev
3. Gluck
4,5. Vacant


----------



## Trout

Faustian said:


> We still have a tie for 10th place, but since there seems to be enough interest for us to push on past 100, although in a slightly different format, the work that receives the least amount of points in this voting round will automatically proceed to the next voting round.


The way ties worked in the TC String Quartet project was that only the tied works were considered for being moved to the next voting round. So that would mean either the Donizetti or the Prokofiev will be eligible, whichever receives fewer points. It's of course your call which method you decide to use, but I believe the String Quartet one is better.


----------



## Amara

Borodin: Prince Igor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette


----------



## Sloe

Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Borodin: Prince Igor
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride


----------



## Mika

Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride 
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra 
Verdi: Nabucco
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots 
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda


----------



## Azol

Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Verdi: Nabucco
Borodin: Prince Igor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette


----------



## Nereffid

Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Borodin: Prince Igor
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel


----------



## Faustian

Trout said:


> The way ties worked in the TC String Quartet project was that only the tied works were considered for being moved to the next voting round. So that would mean either the Donizetti or the Prokofiev will be eligible, whichever receives the fewer points. It's of course your call which method you decide to use, but I believe the String Quartet one is better.


No you're right, I think that approach is more fair to the other works.

1. The Fiery Angel
2. Iphigénie en Tauride
3. Hänsel und Gretel
4. Les pêcheurs de perles
5. Erwartung


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: Simon Boccanegra 
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel 
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette 
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda 
Verdi: Nabucco


----------



## GioCar

1. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
2. Schoenberg: Erwartung
3. Borodin: Prince Igor
4. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
5. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride


----------



## nina foresti

1. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
2. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
3. Verdi: Nabucco
4. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
5. Bizet: Pecheurs de perles


----------



## gardibolt

I'm willing to keep going until Medea gets on the list, damn it.

1. Borodin: Prince Igor
2. Gluck: Iphigenia in Tauris
3. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
4. Verdi: Nabucco
5. Gounod: Romeo & Juliette


----------



## Selby

Prokofiev
Gounod
Schoenberg
Donizetti
Borodin


----------



## Cygnenoir

Schoenberg
Prokofiev


----------



## StDior

1. Verdi: Nabucco
2. Borodin: Prince Igor
3. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Borodin: Prince Igor
Tough decision between Prince Igor and Nabucco, so I just picked one...


----------



## sabrina

1. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette 
2. Verdi: Nabucco...eventually
3. Borodin: Prince Igor 
4. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
5. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda


----------



## bobleflaneur

Schoenberg: Erwartung
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Borodin: Prince Igor

I must get to know "The Fiery Angel," which I haven't heard.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Schoenberg - Erwartung
2. Borodin - Prince Igor
3. Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel


----------



## Figleaf

1. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
3. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
4. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride 
5. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
2. Verdi - Nabucco
3. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
4. Bizet - Les pêcheurs de perles 
5. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## OperaChic

1. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
2. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
3. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
4. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
5. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride


----------



## OperaChic

bobleflaneur said:


> I must get to know "The Fiery Angel," which I haven't heard.


Yes, its very much worth knowing. It has one of the weirdest, most twisted narratives to any opera I know, and is loaded with passionate music. It is probably Prokofiev's most fascinating and complex opera, though in my opinion not his most consistent.


----------



## Sonata

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette 
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra 
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride 
Verdi: Nabucco


----------



## Faustian

The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List

Here are the results from the tenth voting round, and the final order for positions 91-100 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots

*Note: Maria Stuarda received less points than The Fiery Angel in this voting round so it did not make the list, but it will automatically proceed to the next voting round.


----------



## Faustian

Now that the top 100 is complete, we will be altering the scoring method slightly. Moving forward the number of nominations allowed per round has increased to 20 to give participants more room for their votes and to help ensure a greater consensus among works nominated. The work in your first place position will now receive 25 points, 24 for second, 23 for third, and so on with the work in the twentieth position receiving 6. At this time we will continue the list to 150, and decide whether to continue even further to 200 based on involvement.

*Nomination Round 11 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 100 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The eleventh nomination round will close in 3 days on Friday, September 18th at 23:00 EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
2. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
3. Handel - Alcina
4. Strauss - Capriccio
5. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
6. Sullivan - The Mikado
7. Strauss - Arabella
8. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
9. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
10. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
11. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
12. Handel - Ariodante
13. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
14. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
15. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
16. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
17. Lully - Armide
18. Strauss - Daphne
19. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
20. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Guest

There are things I need to re-listen to (Stravinsky: Oedipus, Monteverdi: Ritorno, Busoni: Doktor Faust, and so on), but frankly, I doubt I'll do that before the next round, so here's some goodies...

_1. Stockhausen: LICHT
2. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
3. Reimann: Lear
4. Nono: Prometeo
5. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
6. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
7. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
8. Rameau: Castor Et Pollux
9. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
10. Feldman: Neither
11. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
12. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
13. Furrer: Begehren
14. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
15. Holliger: Schneewittchen
16. Carter: What's Next?
17. Dillon: Philomela
18. Eötvös: Three Sisters
19. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
20. Kalitzke: Die Besessenen_


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Rodelinda
2.	Donizetti: Anna Bolena
3.	Rossini: Otello
4.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
5.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
6.	Shostakovich: The Nose
7.	Strauss: Capriccio
8.	Rossini: Armida
9.	Cavelli: Il Giasone
10.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
11.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
12.	Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
13.	Puccini: Manon Lescaut
14.	Various: The Enchanted Island
15.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
16.	Verdi: Giovanna D’arco
17.	Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
18.	Puccini: La Rondine
19.	Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
20.	Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment

Faustian, thank you for your work in continuing this list! :tiphat:


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
2. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
3. Heggie - Moby Dick
4. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
5. Donizetti - La fille du regiment
6. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
7. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
8. Adès – The Tempest
9. Stockhausen – Licht
10. Adams - Doctor Atomic
11. Rossini – La Donna del Lago
12. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
13. Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
14. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
15. Glass - The Perfect American
16. Shostakovich - The Nose
17. Wainwright - Prima Donna
18. Sondheim - Sweeney Todd
19. Barber - Vanessa
20. Benjamin - Written On Skin


----------



## Azol

1 - Rossini - Semiramide
2 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
3 - Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
4 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena
5 - Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
6 - Rossini - Le comte Ory
7 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
8 - Puccini - La Rondine
9 - Puccini: Manon Lescaut
10 - Rossini - La Donna del Lago
11 - Rossini - L'assedio di Corinto (Maometto II) - we can count both as one I believe
12 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
13 - Verdi - I masnadieri
14 - Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
15 - Meyerbeer - Dinorah
16 - Melartin - Aino


----------



## Nereffid

mountmccabe said:


> 18. Sondheim - Sweeney Todd


Adjudication, please!
I'd have said this is a musical rather than an opera.
If we're accepting it as an opera, then yay! I'll give it my number 1. Hell, I'd have given it my number 1 in the first round.


----------



## Belowpar

Nereffid said:


> Adjudication, please!
> I'd have said this is a musical rather than an opera.
> If we're accepting it as an opera, then yay! I'll give it my number 1. Hell, I'd have given it my number 1 in the first round.


I'm just working on my list and it will be in. So I think 3 votes says it is!


----------



## GioCar

1. Nono: Prometeo
2. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
3. Busoni: Doktor Faust
4. Brecht/Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
5. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
6. Berio: Un re in ascolto
7. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
8. Schubert: Fierrabras
9. Shostakovich: The Nose
10. Mozart: Lucio Silla
11. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
12. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
13. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
14. Purcell: King Arthur
15. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
16. Britten: Death in Venice
17. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
18. Stockhausen: Licht
19. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
20. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella

Sooner or later I'd also like to nominate Romitelli's An Index of Metal (Selby did so), but I'm a bit struggling considering it an "Opera". Any opinion?


----------



## GioCar

Nereffid said:


> Adjudication, please!
> I'd have said this is a musical rather than an opera.
> If we're accepting it as an opera, then yay! I'll give it my number 1. Hell, I'd have given it my number 1 in the first round.


I only saw Tim Burton's film and based on that it's definitely a musical to my ears.


----------



## DonAlfonso

mountmccabe said:


> 18. Sondheim - Sweeney Todd


I've never heard this referred to as an opera always as a "musical" or "musical thriller"


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
3. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
4. Halevy: La Juive
5. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
6. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
7. Janacek: Katya Kabanova
8. Barber: Vanessa
9. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
10. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
11.Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani
12. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
13. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
14. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
15. Donizetti:La Fille de Regiment
16. Strauss: Ariadne auf naxos
17. Rossini: Le Comte Ory
18. Verdi: Attila
19.Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
20. Erkel: Bank Ban


----------



## nina foresti

DonAlfonso said:


> I've never heard this referred to as an opera always as a "musical" or "musical thriller"


If this is permitted, I surely would like to be able to include it (LONG AGO!!)


----------



## Nereffid

Then again, none of us has objected to _Die Dreigroschenoper_, which is described as "a play with music".


----------



## Faustian

mountmccabe said:


> 18. Sondheim - Sweeney Todd


If we were to allow Sweeney Todd, we would be dangerously close to having to allow Andrew Lloyd Weber on the list. And I don't think anyone wants that. :lol:

I believe popular opinion and performance tradition considers this work to be a musical, and therefore not eligible for our list. Select a replacement if you wish.


----------



## Faustian

Nereffid said:


> Then again, none of us has objected to _Die Dreigroschenoper_, which is described as "a play with music".


There are several works in the operatic tradition and are recognized as operas that have been designated by their creators with similar titles rather than "opera". And there are some works that may straddle the line, but I think Sondheim is well on the other side of it.


----------



## Faustian

nina foresti said:


> 20. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle


Already on the list at #10, so you can put another work in its place.


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
3. Delibes: Lakmé
4. Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades
5. Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges
6. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
7. Donizetti Daughter of the Regiment
8. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
9. Donizetti Anna Bolena
10. Wagner: Rienzi
11. Shostakovich: The Nose


----------



## gardibolt

I don't think that Gilbert & Sullivan should qualify either. They're not operas any more than West Side Story is.


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> Sooner or later I'd also like to nominate Romitelli's An Index of Metal (Selby did so), but I'm a bit struggling considering it an "Opera". Any opinion?


I'd support it. It was just barely excluded from my rather arbitrary last few selections.


----------



## Sloe

gardibolt said:


> I don't think that Gilbert & Sullivan should qualify either. They're not operas any more than West Side Story is.


Maybe little late for that.



Faustian said:


> 2) Operettas and one-act Operas are both allowed to be nominated.


----------



## Mika

1. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
2. Shostakovich: The Nose
3. Massenet: Thaïs
4. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Janacek: Katya Kabanova
6. Rossini: Le comte Ory
7. Janacek: Makropulos Case
8. Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
9. Händel: Alcina
10. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
11. Adès: Powder Her Face
12. Adès: The Tempest
13. Turnage: Anna Nicole
14. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
15. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
16. Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
17. Stockhausen: Licht
18. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
19. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
20. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

1. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
2. Delibes- Lakme
3. Rossini- La Donna del Lago
4. Lehar- The Merry Widow
5. Massenet- Thais
6. Cilea-Adriana Lecouvreur
7. Rossini- Armida
8. Mascagni- Lodoletta
9. Massenet- Cendrillon
10. G. Charpentier- Louise
11. Tchaikovsky- Pique Dame
12. Rossini- Otello
13. Saint-Saens -Samson et Dalila
14. Donizetti- La Fille du Regiment
15. Mozart- La Clemenza da Tito
16. Ponchielli- La Gioconda
17. Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
18. Handel- Rodelinda
19. Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
20. R. Strauss- Araidne auf Naxos


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Wait... I have to make an objection. Isn't _Maria Stuarda_ already going on to the voting round? If so, should those who have put it in their lists replace it? That's my question.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Queen of the Nerds said:


> 1. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
> 2. Delibes- Lakme
> 3. Rossini- La Donna del Lago
> 4. Lehar- The Merry Widow
> 5. Massenet- Thais
> 6. Cilea-Adriana Lecouvreur
> 7. Rossini- Armida
> 8. Mascagni- Lodoletta
> 9. Massenet- Cendrillon
> 10. G. Charpentier- Louise
> 11. Tchaikovsky- Pique Dame
> 12. Rossini- Otello
> 13. Saint-Saens -Samson et Dalila
> 14. Donizetti- La Fille du Regiment
> 15. Mozart- La Clemenza da Tito
> 16. Ponchielli- La Gioconda
> 17. Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
> 18. Handel- Rodelinda
> 19. Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
> 20. R. Strauss- Araidne auf Naxos


Honorable Mentions:
Verdi- Ernani
Verdi- I Vespri Silciani
Puccini- Manon Lescaut
Puccini- La Rondine
Donizetti- Roberto Devereux
Donizetti- Anna Bolena
Handel- Alcina
... And maybe more as I expand my operatic knowledge.


----------



## nina foresti

Faustian said:


> Already on the list at #10, so you can put another work in its place.


Oops. You caught me again! Sorry (It gets tougher...)


----------



## GreenMamba

Nereffid said:


> Then again, none of us has objected to _Die Dreigroschenoper_, which is described as "a play with music".


But it says it's an opera right in the title!

----------------------------------

1. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
2. Britten - Death in Venice
3. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
4. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
5. Prokofiev - Love of n Oranges
6. Zimmerman - Die Soldaten
7. Hindemith - Cardillac
8. Handel - Xerxes
9. Adès - The Tempest
10. Bernstein - Candide 
11. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
12. Stockhausen - Licht
13. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
14. Orff - Die Kluge


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
3. Mozart - Clemenza di Tito
4. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
5. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
6. Weber - Euryanthe
7. Prokofiev - The Gambler
8. Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
9. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Lee Young Jo - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Gaetano Donizetti - Anna Bolena
16. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
17. Guiseppe Verdi - Stiffelio
18. Richard Strauss -Daphne
19. Camille Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
20. Pjotr Tjajkovskij - The Queen of Spades


----------



## Faustian

gardibolt said:


> I don't think that Gilbert & Sullivan should qualify either. They're not operas any more than West Side Story is.


Gilbert & Sullivan are almost always identified as operettas or "comic operas". As that entry points out, musicals and operettas are related in a lot of ways, but there are general differences. Classifying music is always messy business, but lines have to be drawn somewhere.

I think a work like Die Dreigroschenoper blurs the line much more closely, being that it really is a one of a kind hybrid. I don't have a problem including it, a good case could be made for it either way. But if a majority of others strenuously object to having it on the list we can disqualify it as well.



GioCar said:


> Sooner or later I'd also like to nominate Romitelli's An Index of Metal (Selby did so), but I'm a bit struggling considering it an "Opera". Any opinion?


I'm fine with including this work too. Its pushing the genre in new directions and incorporating different kinds of media than in traditional opera to be sure, but I still see enough ties there for it to qualify.


----------



## Faustian

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Wait... I have to make an objection. Isn't _Maria Stuarda_ already going on to the voting round? If so, should those who have put it in their lists replace it? That's my question.


Yes, that is correct. I missed that on nina's list.

Nina, there is another one for you to replace!


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Strauss - Arabella
3. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
4. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
5. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
6. Smetana - Hubička
7. Strauss - Daphne
8. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
9. Verdi - Luisa Miller 
10. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
11. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
12. Donizetti - Poliuto
13. Britten - Albert Herring 
14. Charpentier - Louise 
15. Smetana - Dalibor
16. Thomas - Mignon
17. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
18. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
19. Cherubini - Médée
20. Chabrier - L'étoile


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
3. Halévy- La Juive
4. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
5. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
6. D’Indy- Fervaal
7. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
8. Donizetti- La Favorite
9. Massenet- Herodiade
10. Adam- Le Chalet
11. Thomas- Mignon
12. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
13. Delibes- Lakmé
14. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
15. Gounod- Mireille
16. Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust
17. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
18. Massenet- Thais
19. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
20. Auber- La Muette de Portici


----------



## Selby

1. Stockhausen – Licht
2. Falla – La Vita Breve
3. Falla – El Retablo de Maese Pedro
4. Romitelli – An Index of Metals
5. Parra – Hypermusic Prologue
6. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
7. Feldman – Neither
8. Nørgård – Nuit des Hommes
9. Saariaho – La Passion de Simone
10. Adès – The Tempest
11. Fauré – Penelope
12. Furrer – FAMA 
13. Golijov – Ainadamar
14. Benjamin – Written on Skin
15. Rameau – Castor et Pollux
16. Lachenmann – Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
17. Stravinsky – Oedipus Rex
18. Saint-Saëns – Samson et Dalila
19. Heggie – Moby-Dick
20. Busoni – Doktor Faust


----------



## Guest

Somehow I totally forgot about _Written On Skin_ and Sciarrino's operas [I'm not sure about _Macbeth_ vs. _Luci Mie Traditrici_, but the latter seems more widely favored]. _Hypermusic Prologue_ narrowly missed the 20, for me (and arbitrarily, at that), and _FAMA_ was up there with _Begehren_, of course.


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten, Death in Venice
Janacek, Makropulos Case
Britten, Midsummer Night's Dream
Weill, Die Dreigroschenoper
Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Tchaikovsky, The Queen of Spades
Tippett, Midsummer Marriage
Mozart, Clemenza
Offenbach, Belle Helene
Strauss, Ariadne auf Naxos
Janacek, Katya Kabanova
Handel, Ariodante
Offenbach Orphee aux enfers
Strauss, Intermezzo
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Weill, Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Shostkoavich, The Nose
Rimsky-K, Golden Cockerel
Weber, Oberon
Saint-Saens, Samson



I'd be inclined to make Sweeney Todd eligible. Wasn't Sondheim known to describe it as an operetta? I believe his point was that all dramatically important moments were sung.


----------



## nina foresti

I have read where Sondheim said, when asked if Sweeney Todd was an opera,(and I paraphrase), "if it is played in an opera house, it is an opera. If it is played in a musical theater it is a musical." He really seemed to have indicated that he thought it was actually a Broadway theater production and not really an opera.


----------



## DonAlfonso

nina foresti said:


> I have read where Sondheim said, when asked if Sweeney Todd was an opera,(and I paraphrase), "if it is played in an opera house, it is an opera. If it is played in a musical theater it is a musical." He really seemed to have indicated that he thought it was actually a Broadway theater production and not really an opera.


Every time I've seen Sweeney Todd, whether in a theatre or opera house, the cast have paused at the end of each 'number' for applause. A sure sign for me that this is a musical.


----------



## Selby

I don't feel strongly one way or the other about Sweeny Todd, personally i see it as musical theatre, but i also recognize that my choices push boundaries of definition as well... having said that. .. The Portland Opera's upcoming 2016 schedule has Sweeny on the program, right in there with Mozart, Tchaikovsky, and, hmmm. .. someone else. .. Donizetti or Bellini. Anyway, they are treating it as an opera.


----------



## Faustian

Selby said:


> I don't feel strongly one way or the other about Sweeny Todd, personally i see it as musical theatre, but i also recognize that my choices push boundaries of definition as well... having said that. .. The Portland Opera's upcoming 2016 schedule has Sweeny on the program, right in there with Mozart, Tchaikovsky, and, hmmm. .. someone else. .. Donizetti or Bellini. Anyway, they are treating it as an opera.


To be honest though, I think that has a lot to do with opera companies reaching out for new audience members and increased ticket sales rather than whether the work is an opera. There's a lot of that these days; musicals being staged in opera houses. I know musicals like Oklahoma! and Show Boat have been produced by opera companies as part of their operatic "season" as well.



bobleflaneur said:


> I'd be inclined to make Sweeney Todd eligible. Wasn't Sondheim known to describe it as an operetta? I believe his point was that all dramatically important moments were sung.


These are fine lines. But if we include Sweeney Todd on that basis, why not Rent? Or Les Miserables?

These classifications have more to do with a combination of style, tradition, performance practice and general conception than they do the ratio of singing to spoken dialogue or anything like that.

If a work is widely regarded as a musical, it probably isn't eligible for our list. Otherwise a case could be mounted for every piece of musical theater in existence.


----------



## Figleaf

Having been forced as a child/ adolescent to sit through Chess and Whistle Down the Wind, and even sung (badly) in a junior school production of Joseph and the Amazing Technicolored Raincoat, I would like to make the following request:

NO MUSICALS... PLEASE?


----------



## Sloe

Faustian said:


> To be honest though, I think that has a lot to do with opera companies reaching out for new audience members and increased ticket sales than whether the work is an opera. There's a lot of that these days; musicals being staged in opera houses. I know musicals like Oklahoma! and Show Boat have been produced by opera companies as part of their operatic "season" as well.
> 
> These are fine lines. But if we include Sweeney Todd on that basis, why not Rent? Or Les Miserables?


In some cities it is the opera house that stages musicals.
If a musical is staged in an opera it is certainly not an opera. Then ballets would be operas too since they are staged in opera houses.


----------



## Nereffid

I started off thinking _Sweeney_ should certainly not be included, and while I'm still on the "no" side, my "no" is a little less enthusiastic. I still agree with all the arguments for "no", but the thing that's giving me pause for thought is that a couple of people have mentioned "tradition". Well, traditions can change of course. As soon as someone brought up _Sweeney_, several others (4 more, I think, including myself) said they'd happily vote for it too. Perhaps if we reconvene in 50 years there'll be no doubt that it is indeed an opera.

By the way, if pausing for applause between numbers disqualifies a work from being an opera - I think Handel might have had something to say about that.

_Oh, wait, I just remembered I have Sondheim's book "Finishing the Hat", where he discusses the classification of Sweeney Todd:_
_Sweeney Todd_ has been called by people who care about categories everything from an opera to a song cycle. When pressed, I have referred to it as a dark operetta, but just as all baggage comes with labels, so do all labels come with baggage. "Opera" implies endless stentorian singing; "operetta" implies gleeful choirs of peasants dancing in the town square; "opéra bouffe" implies hilarious (in intent, at least) complications of mistaken identity; "musical comedy" implies showbiz pizzazz and blindingly bright energy; "musical play" implies musical comedy that isn't funny. For me, an opera is something that is performed in an opera house in front of an opera audience. The ambience, along with the audience's expectation, is what flavors the evening. When _Porgy and Bess_ was performed on Broadway, it was a musical; when it was performed at Glyndebourne and Covent Garden, it was an opera. When _Carmen_ is at an opera house, it is an opera, _comique_ or not; when it was presented on Broadway, transmuted into _Carmen Jones_, it had _less_ dialogue than the original, but it was a musical. Opera is defined by the eye and ear of the beholder. So where does that leave _Sweeney_?
"Dark operetta" is the closest I can come, but that's as much a misnomer as any of the others. What _Sweeney Todd_ really is is a movie for the stage.


----------



## Faustian

Nereffid said:


> I started off thinking _Sweeney_ should certainly not be included, and while I'm still on the "no" side, my "no" is a little less enthusiastic. I still agree with all the arguments for "no", but the thing that's giving me pause for thought is that a couple of people have mentioned "tradition". Well, traditions can change of course. As soon as someone brought up _Sweeney_, several others (4 more, I think, including myself) said they'd happily vote for it too. Perhaps if we reconvene in 50 years there'll be no doubt that it is indeed an opera.
> 
> By the way, if pausing for applause between numbers disqualifies a work from being an opera - I think Handel might have had something to say about that.
> 
> _Oh, wait, I just remembered I have Sondheim's book "Finishing the Hat", where he discusses the classification of Sweeney Todd:_
> _Sweeney Todd_ has been called by people who care about categories everything from an opera to a song cycle. When pressed, I have referred to it as a dark operetta, but just as all baggage comes with labels, so do all labels come with baggage. "Opera" implies endless stentorian singing; "operetta" implies gleeful choirs of peasants dancing in the town square; "opéra bouffe" implies hilarious (in intent, at least) complications of mistaken identity; "musical comedy" implies showbiz pizzazz and blindingly bright energy; "musical play" implies musical comedy that isn't funny. For me, an opera is something that is performed in an opera house in front of an opera audience. The ambience, along with the audience's expectation, is what flavors the evening. When _Porgy and Bess_ was performed on Broadway, it was a musical; when it was performed at Glyndebourne and Covent Garden, it was an opera. When _Carmen_ is at an opera house, it is an opera, _comique_ or not; when it was presented on Broadway, transmuted into _Carmen Jones_, it had _less_ dialogue than the original, but it was a musical. Opera is defined by the eye and ear of the beholder. So where does that leave _Sweeney_?
> "Dark operetta" is the closest I can come, but that's as much a misnomer as any of the others. What _Sweeney Todd_ really is is a movie for the stage.


I agree traditions can change, but Sweeney Todd seems so strongly and indelibly tied to the traditions of the American musical and Broadway theater. I think if we brought up any number of popular musicals we would get people who would say "well, if that were eligible I would vote for it!" Strauss and von Hofmannsthal called Der Rosenkavalier a "comedy for music", but the tradition that work belongs to is quite obvious as well.

I disagree with a few things Sondheim has to say, and that categorizations are _completely_ arbitrary and based on the venue presented and the "eyes and ears of the beholder". If the adapted as a musical for Broadway not too long ago, it was changed in fundamental ways to fit a different kind of singer and performer. And if the Ring was presented as written and unchanged at Broadway, this wouldn't change the identity of the work either.


----------



## OperaChic

1. Saint-Saens - Samson et Dalila
2. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
3. Berlioz - Beatrice et Benedict
4. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
6. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
7. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
8. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
9. Delibes - Lakme
10. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
11. Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment
12. Busoni - Doktor Faust
13. Puccini - La Rondine
14. Halevy - La Juive
15. Rossini - Ermione
16. Prokofiev - War and Peace
17. Berlioz - La damnation de Faust
18. Strauss - Capriccio
19. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
20. Sullivan - The Mikado


----------



## mountmccabe

First off, I am fine with _Sweeney Todd_ not being counted as an opera for this list.



Faustian said:


> To be honest though, I think that has a lot to do with opera companies reaching out for new audience members and increased ticket sales rather than whether the work is an opera. There's a lot of that these days; musicals being staged in opera houses. I know musicals like Oklahoma! and Show Boat have been produced by opera companies as part of their operatic "season" as well.


While old-time musicals from the 50s are sneaking into opera houses this isn't the case for Sweeney Todd; Houston Grand Opera staged the piece in 1984 with Timothy Nolen and Joyce Castle, both of whom have sung many operatic roles at SFO, the Metropolitan Opera, and other opera houses. New York City Opera had a production the same year, with the same opera singers in the lead roles alternating with Stanley Wexler and Rosalind Elias. [Now that I look closely, though, they both seemed to treat it as a musical, with many performances over a short run. This was not something I realized].

Since opera companies have more often tended to treat it more like an opera, Lyric Opera of Chicago in 2002 with Bryn Terfel had 12 performances over a month, Royal Opera House in 2003/04 with Thomas Allen and Felicity Palmer had 9 performances over a month. It's currently running at San Francisco Opera (in rep with _Luisa Miller_) with Stephanie Blythe and Brian Mulligan (a late replacement for Gerald Finely). I saw a semi-staged production by the New York Philharmonic with Bryn Terfel as Todd.

Of course there are plenty of other productions that treat the piece as a musical - including cutting and rearranging the score for small ensembles, transposing and ruining harmonies (I'm looking at you, Tim Burton film version!) - and I believe the piece can be very effective in this fashion, but I tend to prefer the full scale operatic style production, with the full orchestration.

On the subject of telling apart different styles of music theater I tend to agree with Sondheim (along the lines of what nina foresti and Nereffid (isn't Finishing the Hat great?) have said). I will quote him as quoted in an article from the Independent regarding the ROH production in 2003:

Sondheim: "I really think that when something plays Broadway it's a musical, and when it plays in an opera house it's opera. That's it. It's the terrain, the countryside, the expectations of the audience that make it one thing or another."

...though I recognize that this does not allow for the drawing of a line. (And, again, as I said before, I am fine with the decision to not count it).

I find the article as a whole and interesting discussion of the subject:

"And [Sondheim] can just about be placed in the honourable tradition of composers who have spent the past 70 years trying to establish a vernacular American opera that straddles the divide between high art and low: composers such as Aaron Copland, Leonard Bernstein, George Gershwin, Kurt Weill - and not forgetting Gian Carlo Menotti who, although largely forgotten these days, made a big name for himself in the 1940s with operas that not only premiered on Broadway but were designed to play Broadway-style, night after night in long runs."


----------



## mountmccabe

Faustian said:


> I agree traditions can change, but Sweeney Todd seems so strongly and indelibly tied to the traditions of the American musical and Broadway theater. I think if we brought up any number of popular musicals we would get people who would say "well, if that were eligible I would vote for it!" Strauss and von Hofmannsthal called Der Rosenkavalier a "comedy for music", but the tradition that work belongs to is quite obvious as well.
> 
> I disagree with a few things Sondheim has to say, and that categorizations are _completely_ arbitrary and based on the venue presented and the "eyes and ears of the beholder". If the adapted as a musical for Broadway not too long ago, it was changed in fundamental ways to fit a different kind of singer and performer. And if the Ring was presented as written and unchanged at Broadway, this wouldn't change the identity of the work either.


_Sweeney Todd_ premiered at a different time; that big orchestra is rare these days. While the 2003/4 production at ROH used the full orchestrations the 2005 production by John Doyle on Broadway had the singers accompanying themselves and no further orchestra. It was adapted to fit on Broadway (this is an extreme example, of course), but played straight at the opera house.

I only included _Sweeney Todd_ on my list because it is somewhere around the border (and this show was the context for Sondheim's statements as well). Wagner's Ring could not and would not be presented unchanged on Broadway. There are many grand (and no so grand) operas that would have to be made near unrecognizable on Broadway. But there are also lighter pieces, with more lyrical singing that are much closer to some of the bigger pieces that emerged more from the Broadway tradition.

_Porgy and Bess_ had some full length performances, then was cut for the 1935 run on Broadway. It took a long time but eventually the full version was treated as an opera by opera houses (and it is on our list). There have also been a few productions on Broadway and the West End that were significantly changed, adaptations for the modern musical stage.

I believe _Sweeney Todd_ has taken a similar route.


----------



## Faustian

mountmccabe said:


> _Sweeney Todd_ premiered at a different time; that big orchestra is rare these days. While the 2003/4 production at ROH used the full orchestrations the 2005 production by John Doyle on Broadway had the singers accompanying themselves and no further orchestra. It was adapted to fit on Broadway (this is an extreme example, of course), but played straight at the opera house.
> 
> I only included _Sweeney Todd_ on my list because it is somewhere around the border (and this show was the context for Sondheim's statements as well). Wagner's Ring could not and would not be presented unchanged on Broadway. There are many grand (and no so grand) operas that would have to me be made near unrecognizable on Broadway. But there are also lighter pieces, with more lyrical singing that are much closer to some of the bigger pieces that emerged more from the Broadway tradition.
> 
> _Porgy and Bess_ had some full length performances, then was cut for the 1935 run on Broadway. It took a long time but eventually the full version was treated as an opera by opera houses (and it is on our list). There have also been a few productions on Broadway and the West End that were significantly changed, adaptations for the modern musical stage.
> 
> I believe _Sweeney Todd_ has taken a similar route.


Some very fair points. Maybe Sweeney Todd is more of a hybrid work than my experiences with it have led me to believe, and maybe as you and Nerrefid say in 50 years it will be come to be seen as an opera in much the same way as Porgy and Bess. But in an effort to try to set some firm boundaries, I think as of right now in 2015 it is more closely associated with the modern musical and so not eligible.


----------



## mountmccabe

Faustian said:


> I believe popular opinion and performance tradition considers this work to be a musical, and therefore not eligible for our list. Select a replacement if you wish.


The board is currently not letting me edit my comment, so I am quoting it with revisions to 18, 19, and 20.



mountmccabe said:


> 1. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
> 2. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
> 3. Heggie - Moby Dick
> 4. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
> 5. Donizetti - La fille du regiment
> 6. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
> 7. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
> 8. Adès - The Tempest
> 9. Stockhausen - Licht
> 10. Adams - Doctor Atomic
> 11. Rossini - La Donna del Lago
> 12. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
> 13. Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
> 14. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
> 15. Glass - The Perfect American
> 16. Shostakovich - The Nose
> 17. Wainwright - Prima Donna
> 18. Barber - Vanessa
> 19. Benjamin - Written On Skin
> 20. Muhly - Two Boys


----------



## sabrina

1. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2. Rossini: Ermione
3. Rossini: Armida
4. Puccini: La Rondine
5. Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment
6. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
7. Mozart: La finata giardiniera
8. Rossini: La pietra del paragone
9. Rossini: Otello
10 Verdi: Stiffelio
11. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
12. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
13. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
14. Mozart: Mitridate re di Ponto
15. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
16. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
17. Verdi: Falstaff
18. Enescu: Œdipe
19. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
20. Rossini: La gazza ladra


----------



## Nereffid

1. Lang - The Difficulty of Crossing a Field
2. Dove - Tobias and the Angel
3. Handel - Alcina
4. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
5. Handel - Acis and Galatea
6. Handel - Ariodante
7. Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito
8. Shostakovich - The Nose
9. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
10. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
11. Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
12. Britten - Death in Venice
13. Janáček - Katya Kabanova
14. Gluck - Alceste
15. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
16. Handel - Hercules
17. MacMillan - The Sacrifice
18. Janáček - The Makropulos Case
19. Rossini – Tancredi
20. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta


----------



## bobleflaneur

Faustian said:


> I agree traditions can change, but Sweeney Todd seems so strongly and indelibly tied to the traditions of the American musical and Broadway theater.


Yes, but there are other elements as well. Sondheim himself referred to the motive that often sutures together scenes as the "Stravinskian" motive, and I think one can sense thematic overlaps with Peter Grimes and Wozzeck (both operas that Sondheim has expressed enthusiasm for). And at least some parts really do make demands on singers beyond what's usually expected of Broadway. In the original recording, Len Cariou doesn't really have the chops to handle all the music. And if you watch the DVD of the original production (which was filmed at the end of a long tour), you'll have the misfortune to experience a Johanna whose voice has been shredded by having to sing brutal music eight times a week for several months.

I'm not that interested in marking stark divisions between operas and musicals. I also don't want to draw them on the basis of "If it's good, it's an opera; if it isn't, it ain't." One distinction I find rather useful is that an opera is a dramatic work in which all dramatically important moments are sung. (This excludes, for instance, West Side Story, in which there was a deliberate decision not to musicalize the climactic confrontation.) Perhaps, as some have worried, this opens the door to Rent and Les Mis. But I'd argue that the real reason those works ought not to be on the list is that I doubt many of us think they're very good. If a bunch of us are impressed by Sweeney Todd, as an opera, I'd say it should be eligible. And in the unlikely event that some consensus-to-come finds musical virtues in Andrew Lloyd Webber that I'm oblivious to, perhaps those virtues ought to be recognized.


----------



## DonAlfonso

sabrina said:


> 16. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
> 17. Verdi: Falstaff


Un ballo already in at #72
Falstaff already in at #53


----------



## nina foresti

I believe_ Falstaff _and_ Un Ballo in Maschera_ are already on the list.


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Puccini - Manon Lescault
3. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
4. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
5. Mozart- Clemenza di Tito
6. Donizetti-La Fille Du Regiment
7. Puccini: La Rondine


----------



## Faustian

DonAlfonso said:


> 1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
> 2. Puccini - Manon Lescault
> 3. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
> *4. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda*
> 5. Mozart- Clemenza di Tito
> 6. Donizetti-La Fille Du Regiment
> 7. Puccini: La Rondine


Maria Stuarda makes the next round automatically, remember.


----------



## tdc

1. Lully: Armide 
2. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario
3. Berio: Outis 
4. Falla: La Veda Breve
5. Rameau: Les Paladins
6. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
7. Reimann: Lear
8. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
9. Mozart: La Clemenza da Tito
10. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
11. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
12. Stockhausen: Licht


----------



## Belowpar

Verdi: I Vespri Siciliana
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Puccini: La Rondine
Verdi Luisa Miller
Bernstien Candide
Kern Showboat
Lehar Merry Widow
Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Sondheim Sweeny Todd
Bellini La Sonumbula
Donizetti Maria Stuarta
Donizetti Polutio 
Sullivan The Mikado
Sondheim A little night Music
Offenbach La Belle Helene
Donizetti Elisabetta
Mascagni iris
Rossini Il viagio a Rheims



And I’m done. I’ve seen a no of others but honestly I can't decide if X is any more deserving of a vote than Y. There's a few I’m not bothered about ever seeing them again; e.g. die drei pintos was a curio and a reasonably entertaining night, but there’s good reasons why it’s almost never staged. 

Some may want to disallow some of the ‘Operetta’s’ I’ve chosen but I say
-they are all now established repertory for Opera companies.
-give them a chance, they are all worthy of your attention. Dramatically coherent, with some excellent music and without the longuers that I find in many of the Operas outside of say the best 40.
(on checking the thread I see some others showing interest in these – good)

Thanks for this chance to think about things and good luck to those who want to share Opera’s they believe are suffering from unjust neglect and continue with this voting.


----------



## Belowpar

Figleaf said:


> Having been forced as a child/ adolescent to sit through Chess and Whistle Down the Wind, and even sung (badly) in a junior school production of Joseph and the Amazing Technicolored Raincoat, I would like to make the following request:
> 
> NO MUSICALS... PLEASE?


I share your pain, but have you ever seen a 'classic' musical?


----------



## Polyphemus

Belowpar said:


> I share your pain, but have you ever seen a 'classic' musical?

















I think you might agree that there are exceptions.


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will be closing in 12 hours.*


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
2. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Reich: The Cave
4. Feldman: Neither
5. Britten: Death in Venice
6. Prokofiev: The Love for three Oranges


----------



## Sloe

Belowpar said:


> Verdi: I Vespri Siciliana
> Rossini: Il turco in Italia
> Puccini: La Rondine
> Verdi Luisa Miller
> Bernstien Candide
> Kern Showboat
> Lehar Merry Widow
> Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment
> Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
> Sondheim Sweeny Todd
> Bellini La Sonumbula
> Donizetti Maria Stuarta
> Donizetti Polutio
> Sullivan The Mikado
> Sondheim A little night Music
> Offenbach La Belle Helene
> Donizetti Elisabetta
> Mascagni iris
> Rossini Il viagio a Rheims
> 
> Some may want to disallow some of the 'Operetta's' I've chosen but I say
> -they are all now established repertory for Opera companies.
> -give them a chance, they are all worthy of your attention. Dramatically coherent, with some excellent music and without the longuers that I find in many of the Operas outside of say the best 40.
> (on checking the thread I see some others showing interest in these - good)
> 
> Thanks for this chance to think about things and good luck to those who want to share Opera's they believe are suffering from unjust neglect and continue with this voting.


Opera houses have staged operettas since the operettas were new but you nominated three musicals.
A give you my sincerely appreciation for being the first person to nominate Iris who is not me. Poor Iris deserves better.


----------



## Figleaf

Belowpar said:


> I share your pain, but have you ever seen a 'classic' musical?


I don't really know enough about the genre to know which musicals are considered classic. As a child and young teenager I absolutely loved the glamorous Hollywood musicals of the 1930s-50s, and I still adore such stars as Fred Astaire, Judy Garland, Bing Crosby- but I don't think I'd want to hear their type of repertoire sung by opera singers in what I imagine would be an unidiomatic and possibly condescending style. The one well known (to me anyway) example of a musical that attracts 'operatic' interpretations is West Side Story, and I'm afraid I would put that in the Lloyd Webber/ Sondheim category of unlistenability (sorry... and I'm obviously aware that what I consider listenable has no bearing on what is and isn't an opera.) I wasn't aware of that On The Town posted by Polyphemus, and the judgement of whether it works or not is probably best left to admirers of that show- I liked the movie but wasn't blown away by the songs.


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Reich ~ The Cave
2.	Lully ~ Thésée
3.	Janáček ~ The Makropolous Case
4.	Adès ~ The Tempest
5.	Heggie ~ Moby-Dick
6.	Donizetti ~ La fille du régiment
7.	Reimann ~ Lear
8.	Puccini ~ Manon Lescaut
9.	Janáček ~ Katya Kabanova
10.	Adams ~ Doctor Atomic
11.	Puccini ~ La Rondine
12.	Benjamin ~ Written on Skin
13.	Strauss ~ Ariadne auf Naxos
14.	Adams ~ The Death of Klinghoffer
15.	Milhaud ~ L’Orestie
16.	Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
17.	Stravinsky ~ Oedipus Rex
18.	Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
19.	Feldman ~ Neither
20.	Shostakovich ~ The Nose


----------



## sabrina

My revised list:

1. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2. Rossini: Ermione
3. Rossini: Armida
4. Puccini: La Rondine
5. Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment
6. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
7. Mozart: La finata giardiniera
8. Rossini: La pietra del paragone
9. Rossini: Otello
10 Verdi: Stiffelio
11. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
12. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
13. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
14. Mozart: Mitridate re di Ponto
15. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
16. Rossini: La gazza ladra
17. Rossini: Tancredi
18. Enescu: Œdipe
19. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
20. Rossini :Il viagio a Rheims

I should remove the previous list, but I can't do it now


----------



## Trout

1. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
2. Reimann - Lear
3. Copland - The Tender Land
4. Zemlinsky - Eine florentinische Tragödie
5. Reich - The Cave
6. Enescu - Oedipe


----------



## Faustian

Figleaf said:


> The one well known (to me anyway) example of a musical that attracts 'operatic' interpretations is West Side Story, and I'm afraid I would put that in the Lloyd Webber/ Sondheim category of unlistenability (sorry... and I'm obviously aware that what I consider listenable has no bearing on what is and isn't an opera.)


Right. I think it should be reiterated that its not an issue of quality. But because this is a list of recommended operas, if a work isn't widely regarded as an opera and generally accepted as being created and existing in the the Western classical/art music tradition, then it doesn't have a place on _this_ particular list. And there is no one rule that can be applied to determine this, but a multitude of factors and guidelines taken in sum, as has been discussed.


----------



## Guest

I was mulling it over, and I have decided that John Cage's Europeras are most definitely operas.


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 101-110 on our final list:

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda (inducted last round)
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos (9 nominations, 155 points)
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito (8 nominations, 136 points)
Donizetti: La fille du régiment (8 nominations, 135 points)
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges (7 nominations, 135 points)
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex (9 nominations, 132 points)
Shostakovich: The Nose (8 nominations, 122 points)
Puccini: La rondine (7 nominations, 119 points)
Rameau: Castor et Pollux (7 nominations, 118 points)
Stockhausen: Licht (7 nominations, 112 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in 2 days.*


----------



## Guest

I am only allowed one like per post, but I would like to also give you this voucher for another 7 likes (that's one for each of the LICHT operas, good sir!)

The "legal" order:

1. Stockhausen
2. Rameau
3. Stravinsky
4. Prokofiev
5. Mozart

The real order and we know it:

1. Stockhausen
2. Stockhausen
3. Stockhausen
4. Stockhausen
5. Stockhausen


----------



## Guest

No shortage of good stuff here, boys and girls:


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Maria Stuarda
La Fille du regiment 
La clemenza da Tito
La rondine
Ariadne auf Naxos


----------



## Sonata

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda 
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Puccini: La rondine 
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito


----------



## nina foresti

1. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
2. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
3. Puccini: La rondine
4. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito


----------



## Amara

Shostakovich: The Nose
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Puccini: La rondine
Donizetti: La fille du régiment


----------



## GioCar

1. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
2. Shostakovich: The Nose
3. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
4. Stockhausen: Licht
5. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges


----------



## Nereffid

1. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
2. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
3. Shostakovich: The Nose
4. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
5. Donizetti: La fille du régiment


----------



## Pugg

Donizetti: Maria Stuarda 
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos 
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito 
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Puccini: La rondine


----------



## tdc

Mozart
Rameau
Stockhausen
Stravinsky
Prokofiev


----------



## sabrina

1. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
2. Donizetti: La fille du régiment 
3. Puccini: La rondine
4. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda


----------



## Selby

1. Stockhausen
2. Rameau
3. Stravinsky
4. Prokofiev
5. Mozart


----------



## Azol

Puccini: La rondine
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito


----------



## bobleflaneur

Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Shostakovich: The Nose
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges


----------



## GreenMamba

1 Stravinsky
2 Prokofiev
3 Rameau
4 Stockhausen
5 Mozart


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Donizetti ~ La fille du régiment
2.	Puccini ~ La Rondine
3.	Strauss ~ Ariadne auf Naxos
4.	Stravinsky ~ Oedipus Rex
5.	Shostakovich ~ The Nose


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
3. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
4. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex


----------



## Sloe

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Puccini: La rondine
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos


----------



## OperaChic

1.Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
2.Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
3.Donizetti: La fille du régiment
4.Puccini: La rondine


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This is new nominations:

1. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
2. Rimsky-Korsakov - Snow Maiden
3. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
4. Borodin - Prince Igor
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - Golden Cockerel

*vomits*


----------



## Faustian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This is new nominations:
> 
> 1. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
> 2. Rimsky-Korsakov - Snow Maiden
> 3. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
> 4. Borodin - Prince Igor
> 5. Rimsky-Korsakov - Golden Cockerel
> 
> *vomits*


Not sure why there is the need for bodily excretion, but I will save your nominations and count them in the next nomination round, how about that? Though Boris Godunov and Prince Igor are already on the list. 

(The next nomination round will officially start in about 3 hours, right now we're still finishing up this last voting round.)


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Donizetti- Maria Stuarda
2. Mozart- Clemenza di Tito
3. Donizetti-La Fille Du Regiment
4. Puccini: La Rondine


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the eleventh voting round, and the final order for positions 101-110 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose

*Nomination Round 12 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 110 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The twelfth nomination round will close after 3 days on Wednesday, September 23rd unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Amara

Handel: Rodelinda
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Rossini: Otello
Rossini: La pietra del paragone
Heggie: Moby-Dick
Strauss: Capriccio
Rossini: Armida
Cavelli: Il Giasone
Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
Marschner: Der Vampyr
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Various: The Enchanted Island
Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
Verdi: Giovanna D’arco
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
Lehár: The Merry Widow
Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
Adès: The Tempest


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel - Alcina
2. Handel - Ariodante
3. Handel - Rodelinda
4. Strauss - Capriccio
5. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
6. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
7. Strauss - Arabella
8. Sullivan - The Mikado
9. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
10. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
11. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
12. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
13. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
14. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
15. Lully - Armide
16. Strauss - Daphne
17. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
18. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur 
19. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten 
20. Heggie - Moby-Dick


----------



## Guest

_1. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
2. Reimann: Lear
3. Nono: Prometeo
4. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
5. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
6. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
7. Benjamin: Written On Skin
8. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
9. Busoni: Doktor Faust
10. Monteverdi: Il Ritorno D'Ulisse In Patria
11. Feldman: Neither
12. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
13. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
14. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
15. Furrer: Begehren
16. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
17. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
18. Eötvös: Three Sisters
19. Holliger: Schneewittchen
20. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes

Now that's a list!_


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Gaetano Donizetti - Anna Bolena
16. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
17. Guiseppe Verdi - Stiffelio
18. Richard Strauss -Daphne
19. Camille Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
20. Pjotr Tjajkovskij - The Queen of Spades


----------



## Azol

1 - Rossini - Semiramide
2 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
3 - Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
4 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena
5 - Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
6 - Rossini - Le comte Ory
7 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut
8 - Rossini - La Donna del Lago
9 - Rossini - L'assedio di Corinto (Maometto II) - we can count both as one I believe
10 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
11 - Verdi - I masnadieri
12 - Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
13 - Meyerbeer - Dinorah
14 - Melartin - Aino


----------



## GioCar

1. Nono: Prometeo
2. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
3. Busoni: Doktor Faust
4. Brecht/Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
5. Berio: Un re in ascolto
6. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
7. Schubert: Fierrabras
8. Mozart: Lucio Silla
9. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
10. Reimann: Lear
11. Stravinsky: Mavra
12. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
13. Purcell: King Arthur
14. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
15. Britten: Death in Venice
16. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
17. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
18. Weber: Euryanthe
19. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
20. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
3. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
4. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
5. Halevy: La Juive
6. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
7. Barbaer: Vanessa
8. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
9. Donizetti: Poliuto
10. Janacek: Katya Kabanova
11. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
12. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
13. Adams: The death of Klinghoffer
14. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
15. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
16. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
17. Rossini: Le Comte Ory
18. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
19. Rossini: La Donna del lago
20. Verdi: Attila


----------



## Faustian

nina foresti said:


> 16. Donizetti: La fille du regiment
> 17. Strauss: Ariadne aux Naxos
> 18. Strauss: Die frau ohne schatten


These three works are on the list at 88, 102 and 103.


----------



## GreenMamba

It's a long list, but alphabetical should help people from nominating those already on it.

Adams: Nixon in China
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
3. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
4. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
5. Adès – The Tempest
6. Hindemith – Cardillac
7. Bernstein - Candide 
8. Handel - Xerxes
9. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
10. Tippett - Midsummer Marriage


----------



## OperaChic

1. Saint-Saens - Samson et Dalila
2. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
3. Berlioz - Beatrice et Benedict
4. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
5. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
6. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
7. Delibes - Lakme
8. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
9. Busoni - Doktor Faust
10. Halevy - La Juive
11. Rossini - Ermione
12. Prokofiev - War and Peace
13. Berlioz - La damnation de Faust
14. Strauss - Capriccio
15. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
16. Sullivan - The Mikado
17. Thomas - Mignon
18. Strauss - Arabella
19. Handel - Alcina
20. Offenbach - Orphee aux Enfers


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
3. Delibes: Lakmé
4. Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades
5. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
6. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
7. Wagner: Rienzi


----------



## Sonata

1. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
3. Massenet: Thais
4. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
5. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
6. Strauss: Daphne
7. Lully: Psyche
8. Lully: Thesee
9. Charpentier: Orphee
10. Massenet: Heriodade
11. Rimsky Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitehz
12. Mozart: Il Re Pastore
13. Gluck: Armida
14. Lehar: Merry Widow
15. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
16. Verdi: Stiffelio
17. Iphigenie in Aulide
18. Haydn: Armida
19. Verdi: Sicilian Vespres
20. Delibes: Lakme


----------



## Sonata

Faustian: I updated my ordering just a couple seconds ago. please note updated posting. Sorry!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

1. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
2. Delibes- Lakme
3. Rossini- La Donna del Lago
4. Lehar- The Merry Widow
5. Massenet- Thais
6. Cilea-Adriana Lecouvreur
7. Rossini- Armida
8. Mascagni- Lodoletta
9. Massenet- Cendrillon
10. G. Charpentier- Louise
11. Tchaikovsky- Pique Dame
12. Rossini- Otello
13. Saint-Saens -Samson et Dalila
14. Ponchielli- La Gioconda
15. Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
16. Handel- Rodelinda
17. Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
18. Verdi- Ernani
19. Verdi- I Vespri Silciani
20. Puccini- Manon Lescaut


----------



## Selby

1. Falla – La Vita Breve
2. Falla – El Retablo de Maese Pedro
3. Romitelli – An Index of Metals
4. Parra – Hypermusic Prologue
5. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
6. Feldman – Neither
7. Nørgård – Nuit des Hommes
8. Saariaho – La Passion de Simone
9. Adès – The Tempest
10. Fauré – Penelope
11. Furrer – FAMA
12. Golijov – Ainadamar
13. Benjamin – Written on Skin
14. Rameau – Hippolyte et Aricie
15. Lachenmann – Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
16. Saint-Saëns – Samson et Dalila
17. Heggie – Moby-Dick
18. Busoni – Doktor Faust
19. Nono – Prometeo
20. Zimmermann – Die Soldaten


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten, Death in Venice
Janacek, Makropulos Case
Britten, Midsummer Night's Dream
Weill, Die Dreigroschenoper
Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Tchaikovsky, The Queen of Spades
Tippett, Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, Belle Helene
Janacek, Katya Kabanova
Weber, Oberon
Rimsky-K, Xmas Eve
Strauss, Intermezzo
Rimsky-K, Sadko
Weill, Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Berlioz, Benvenuto C
Offenbach Orphee aux enfers
Handel, Ariodante
Saint-Saens, Samson
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Reich ~ The Cave
2.	Lully ~ Thésée
3.	Janáček ~ The Makoropolous Case
4.	Adès ~ The Tempest
5.	Heggie ~ Moby-Dick
6.	Reimann ~ Lear
7.	Puccini ~ Manon Lescaut
8.	Janáček ~ Katya Kabanova
9.	Adams ~ Doctor Atomic
10.	Benjamin ~ Written on Skin
11.	Adams ~ The Death of Klinghoffer
12.	Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
13.	Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
14.	Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
15.	Feldman ~ Neither
16.	Szymanowski ~ King Roger
17.	Barber ~ Vanessa
18.	Weill ~ Die Dreigroschenoper
19.	Rimsky-Korsakov ~ Sadko
20.	Handel ~ Rinaldo


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Busoni - Doktor Faust
3. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
4. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
5. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
6. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
7. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur 
8. Britten - Death in Venice
9. Lehar - The Merry Widow
10. Delibes - Lakme
11. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
12. Janáček - The Makoropolous Case
13. Handel - Ariodante
14. Arne - Artaxerxes
15. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
16. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
17. Janáček - Káťa Kabanová
18. Handel - Alcina
19. Reimann - Lear
20. Orff - Antigonae


----------



## tdc

1. Lully: Armide 
2. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario
3. Berio: Outis 
4. Falla: La Veda Breve
5. Rameau: Les Paladins
6. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
7. Reimann: Lear
8. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
9. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
10. Purcell: King Arthur


----------



## sabrina

1. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2. Rossini: Ermione
3. Rossini: Armida
4. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
5. Mozart: La finata giardiniera
6. Rossini: La pietra del paragone
7. Rossini: Otello
8. Verdi: Stiffelio
9. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
10. Rossini: La Donna Del Lago
11. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
12. Mozart: Mitridate re di Ponto
13. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
14. Enescu: Œdipe
15. Delibes: Lakme
16. Mozart: Il Re Pastore
17. Rossini: Le Comte Ory
18. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
19. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
20. Rossini: La gazza ladra


----------



## Mika

1. Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
2. Massenet: Thaïs
3. Janacek: Katya Kabanova
4. Rossini: Le comte Ory
5. Janacek: Makropulos Case
6. Prokofiev: War And Peace
7. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
8. Adams: Doctor Atomic
9. Händel: Alcina
10. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
11. Adès: Powder Her Face
12. Adès: The Tempest
13. Turnage: Anna Nicole
14. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
15. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
16. Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
17. Golijov: Ainadamar
18. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
19. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
20. Strauss: Capriccio


----------



## Cygnenoir

Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Feldman: Neither
Reich: The Cave
Britten: Death in Venice
Adams: Doctor Atomic
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Adès: The Tempest


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Saint-Saëns- Samson et Dalila
3. Halévy- La Juive
4. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
5. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
6. D’Indy- Fervaal
7. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
8. Donizetti- La Favorite
9. Massenet- Herodiade
10. Adam- Le Chalet
11. Thomas- Mignon
12. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
13. Delibes- Lakmé
14. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
15. Gounod- Mireille
16. Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust
17. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
18. Massenet- Thais
19. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
20. Auber- La Muette de Portici


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will end in about 16 hours.*


----------



## Nereffid

I keep forgetting Doctor Atomic and the Merry Widow (now _there's_ a couple!)

1. Lang - The Difficulty of Crossing a Field
2. Dove - Tobias and the Angel
3. Handel - Alcina
4. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
5. Handel - Acis and Galatea
6. Handel - Ariodante
7. Adams - Doctor Atomic
8. Lehár - The Merry Widow
9. Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
10. Britten - Death in Venice
11. Janáček - Kat'a Kabanova
12. Gluck - Alceste
13. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
14. Handel - Hercules
15. MacMillan - The Sacrifice
16. Janáček - The Makropulos Case
17. Rossini - Tancredi
18. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
19. Bernstein - Candide
20. Sullivan - The Mikado


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Puccini - Manon Lescault
3. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
4. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 111-120 on our final list:

Puccini: Manon Lescaut (8 nominations, 134 points)
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades (8 nominations, 131 points)
Donizetti: Anna Bolena (7 nominations, 129 points)
Britten: Death in Venice (6 nominations, 116 points)
Delibes: Lakmé (7 nominations, 113 points)
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (6 nominations, 112 points)
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila (7 nominations, 106 points)
Adès: The Tempest (6 nominations, 99 points)
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová (6 nominations, 99 points)
Rossini: La donna del lago (6 nominations, 98 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in 2 days.*


----------



## nina foresti

1. Puccini: Manon Lescaut (astounding and very peculiar to me that it's never been chosen)
2. Janacek: Katya Kabanova
3. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
4. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
5. Saint Saens: Samson et Dalila


----------



## Balthazar

1. Adès ~ The Tempest
2. Puccini ~ Manon Lescaut
3. Janáček ~ Káťa Kabanová
4. Weill ~ Der Dreigroschenoper
5. Saint-Saëns ~ Samson et Dalila


----------



## Guest

1. Britten
2. Ades
3. Janacek


----------



## GreenMamba

Britten
Adès
Weill
Saint-Saëns
Janáček


----------



## Faustian

1. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
3. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
4. Adès: The Tempest
5. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová


----------



## Sloe

Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
Rossini: La donna del lago


----------



## GioCar

1. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
2. Britten: Death in Venice
3. Rossini: La donna del lago
4. Puccini: Manon Lescaut
5. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová


----------



## Azol

Rossini: La donna del lago
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Delibes: Lakmé
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila


----------



## Figleaf

1. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila 
2. Delibes: Lakmé
3. Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades


----------



## Nereffid

Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Britten: Death in Venice
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Adès: The Tempest
Puccini: Manon Lescaut


----------



## Pugg

Rossini: La donna del lago
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Delibes: Lakmé
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila


----------



## PaulieGatto

Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Britten: Death in Venice
Delibes: Lakmé
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová


----------



## Resurrexit

Delibes: Lakmé
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Puccini: Manon Lescaut


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Delibes: Lakmé
Rossini: La donna del lago
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Puccini: Manon Lescaut


----------



## gardibolt

1. Delibes: Lakmé
2. Tchaikovsky: Queen of Spades
3. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
4. Weill 3 Penny Opera
5. Britten Death in Venice

Whoops missed that Lakmé made the cut. Revised accordingly.


----------



## science

1. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper 
2. Delibes: Lakmé 
3. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
4. Britten: Death in Venice 
5. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten: Death in Venice
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila


----------



## Amara

Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Rossini: La donna del lago
Adès: The Tempest


----------



## OperaChic

1. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
2. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
3. Delibes: Lakmé


----------



## Mika

Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Adès: The Tempest


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
2. Rossini: La donna del lago
3. Adès: The Tempest
4. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
5. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini: La donna del lago
2. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
3. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
4. Delibes: Lakmé
5. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades


----------



## Faustian

Just to let everyone know I might have to extend this voting round until morning since I have plans tonight and might not have the time to do it. But if that's the case I will post the results first thing in the morning.


----------



## DonAlfonso

Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Rossini: La donna del lago


----------



## Selby

Adès
Saint-Saëns
Britten
Janáček


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the twelfth voting round, and the final order for positions 111-120 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by the number of nominations and points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 13 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 120 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The thirteenth nomination round will close after 3 days on Tuesday, September 29th unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Nixon in China
Adès: The Tempest
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel - Alcina
2. Handel - Ariodante
3. Handel - Rodelinda
4. Strauss - Capriccio
5. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
6. Strauss - Arabella
7. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
8. Falla - La vida breve
9. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
10. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur 
11. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
12. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
13. Berlioz - La damnation de Faust
14. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
15. Sullivan - The Mikado
16. Strauss - Daphne
17. Lully - Armide
18. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
19. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
20. Heggie - Moby-Dick


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
3. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
4. Halevy: La Juive
5. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
6. Barber: Vanessa
7. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
8. Verdi: Luisa Miller
9. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
10. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
11. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
12.Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
13. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
14. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
15. Donizetti: Poliuto
16. Rossini: Le Comte Ory
17.Verdi: Ernani
18. Verdi: Stiffelio
19. Verdi: Attila
20. Boito: Nerone


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
2. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
3. Thomas: Mignon
4. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
5. Halévy: La Juive
6. Charpentier: Louise 
7. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
8. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
9. Handel: Alcina
10. Massenet: Thaïs
11. Lully: Thésé
12. Verdi: Ernani 
13. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
14. Lully: Armide 
15. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
16. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur 
17. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
18. Cherubini: Médée
19. Gluck: Alceste
20. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi


----------



## DonAlfonso

nina foresti said:


> 1. Menotti: The Consul
> 2. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
> 3. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
> 4. Halevy: La Juive
> 5. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
> 6. Barber: Vanessa
> 7. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
> 8. Verdi: Luisa Miller
> *9. Janacek: Katya Kabanova*
> 10. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
> 11. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
> 12. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
> 13.Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
> 14. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
> 15. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
> 16. Donizetti: Poliuto
> 17. Rossini: Le Comte Ory
> 18. Verdi: Stiffelio
> 19. Verdi: Attila
> 20. Charpentier: Louise


Already on list


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
2. Busoni - Doktor Faust
3. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
4. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
5. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
6. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
7. Lehar - The Merry Widow
8. Janáček - The Makoropolous Case
9. Handel - Ariodante
10. Arne - Artaxerxes
11. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
12. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
13. Handel - Alcina
14. Reimann - Lear
15. Orff - Antigonae 
16. Menotti: The Consul
17. Strauss - Capriccio
18. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
19. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
20. Thomas - Mignon


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
2. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
3. Feldman: Neither
4. Reich: The Cave
5. Glass: The Photographer
6. Adams: Doctor Atomic
7. Prokofiev: War and Peace


----------



## Azol

1 - Rossini - Semiramide
2 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
3 - Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
4 - Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
5 - Rossini - Le comte Ory
6 - Rossini - L'assedio di Corinto (Maometto II) - we can count both as one I believe
7 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
8 - Verdi - I masnadieri
9 - Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
10 - Meyerbeer - Dinorah
11 - Melartin - Aino


----------



## nina foresti

Please disregard this post. It is a copy.


----------



## nina foresti

DonAlfonso said:


> Already on list


Thanks. I corrected it already.


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
16. Guiseppe Verdi - Stiffelio
17. Richard Strauss - Daphne
18. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
19. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
20. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
2. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
3. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
4. Hindemith – Cardillac
5. Bernstein - Candide 
6. Handel - Xerxes
7. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
8. Tippett - Midsummer Marriage


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Rodelinda
2.	Rossini: Otello
3.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
4.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
5.	Strauss: Capriccio
6.	Rossini: Armida
7.	Cavelli: Il Giasone
8.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
9.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
10.	Various: The Enchanted Island
11.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
12.	Verdi: Giovanna D’arco
13.	Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
14.	Lehár: The Merry Widow
15.	Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini


----------



## bobleflaneur

Janacek, Makropulos Case
Britten, Midsummer Night's Dream
Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Tippett, Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, Belle Helene
Weber, Oberon
Rimsky-K, Sadko
Strauss, Intermezzo
Rimsky-K, Golden Cockerel
Weill, Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Berlioz, Benvenuto Cellini
Offenbach Orphee aux enfers
Handel, Ariodante
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Prokofiev, War and Peace
Handel, Hercules
Strauss, Capriccio
Verdi, Luisa Miller
Britten, Albert Herring


----------



## sabrina

1. Offenbach- Orphee aux enfers
2. Mozart - La finta giardiniera
3. Rossini -Il Turco in Italia
4. Rossini - Le compte Ory
5. Rossini - Ermione
6. Rossini - Semiramide
7. Rossini - Aureliano in Palmira
8. Verdi - Stiffelio
9 Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
10. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
11. Verdi - I vespri siciliani
12. Enescu - Oedip
13. Donizetti - Poliuto
14. Offenbach - La belle Hélène
15. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
16. Verdi -Ernani
17. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
18. Mozart - Mitridate, re di Ponto
19. Mozart - La clemenza di Tito
20. Sigmund Romberg - The Student Prince


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
3. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance 
4. Mozart - La finta giardiniera


----------



## DonAlfonso

sabrina said:


> 19. Mozart - La clemenza di Tito


Already on list


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
3. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
4. Wagner: Rienzi 
5. Barber:Vanessa
6. Donizetti: Poliuto
7. Verdi I Vespri Siciliani
8. Bellini: Il Pirata

Query: Is Leonore considered a different opera from Fidelio? If so, put that at my #1.


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Strauss - Arabella
3. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
4. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
5. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
6. Smetana - Hubička
7. Strauss - Daphne
8. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
9. Verdi - Luisa Miller 
10. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
11. Donizetti - Poliuto
12. Britten - Albert Herring 
13. Charpentier - Louise
14. Smetana - Dalibor
15. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
16. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
17. Chabrier - L'étoile
18. Cherubini - Médée
19. Thomas - Mignon
20. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar


----------



## GioCar

1. Nono: Prometeo
2. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
3. Busoni: Doktor Faust
4. Berio: Un re in ascolto
5. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
6. Schubert: Fierrabras
7. Mozart: Lucio Silla
8. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
9. Reimann: Lear
10. Stravinsky: Mavra
11. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
12. Purcell: King Arthur
13. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
14. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
15. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
16. Weber: Euryanthe
17. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
18. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
19. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Nereffid

1. Lang - The Difficulty of Crossing a Field
2. Dove - Tobias and the Angel
3. Lehár - The Merry Widow
4. Handel - Alcina
5. Handel - Acis and Galatea
6. Handel - Ariodante
7. Adams - Doctor Atomic
8. Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
9. Gluck - Alceste
10. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
11. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
12. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
13. Handel - Hercules
14. MacMillan - The Sacrifice
15. Janáček - The Makropulos Case
16. Rossini – Tancredi
17. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
18. Purcell - King Arthur
19. Bernstein - Candide
20. Sullivan - The Mikado


----------



## sabrina

My updated list (the only change was for position 19)


1. Offenbach- Orphee aux enfers
2. Mozart - La finta giardiniera
3. Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
4. Rossini - Le compte Ory
5. Rossini - Ermione
6. Rossini - Semiramide
7. Rossini - Aureliano in Palmira
8. Verdi - Stiffelio
9. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
10. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
11. Verdi - I vespri siciliani
12. Enescu - Oedip
13. Donizetti - Poliuto
14. Offenbach - La belle Hélène
15. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
16. Verdi -Ernani
17. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
18. Mozart - Mitridate, re di Ponto
19. Rossini - Tancredi
20. Sigmund Romberg - The Student Prince


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Reich ~ The Cave
2.	Lully ~ Thésée
3.	Janáček ~ The Makropolous Case
4.	Heggie ~ Moby-Dick
5.	Reimann ~ Lear
6.	Adams ~ Doctor Atomic
7.	Benjamin ~ Written on Skin
8.	Adams ~ The Death of Klinghoffer
9.	Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
10.	Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
11.	Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
12.	Feldman ~ Neither
13.	Szymanowski ~ King Roger
14.	Barber ~ Vanessa
15.	Rimsky-Korsakov ~ Sadko
16.	Handel ~ Rinaldo
17. Verdi ~ Luisa Miller
18. Prokofiev ~ War and Peace
19. Britten ~ A Midsummer Night's Dream
20. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Guest

Well this list looks familiar:

_1. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
2. Reimann: Lear
3. Nono: Prometeo
4. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
5. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
6. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
7. Benjamin: Written On Skin
8. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
9. Busoni: Doktor Faust
10. Monteverdi: Il Ritorno D'Ulisse In Patria
11. Feldman: Neither
12. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
13. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
14. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
15. Furrer: Begehren
16. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
17. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
18. Eötvös: Three Sisters
19. Holliger: Schneewittchen
20. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes_


----------



## GioCar

Faustian, please take note my amended list in post #883.
I've just removed one work (#20 in the list). Although I find it quite good, and representative of an almost forgotten composer, I hadn't yet seen the (closed) thread on German composers and Nazism. I think it's safer here to avoid mentioning certain composers...
Thank you - you are really doing an outstanding job.


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
2. Heggie - Moby Dick
3. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
4. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Glass - The Perfect American
6. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
7. Adams - Doctor Atomic
8. Wainwright - Prima Donna
9. Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
10. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
11. Strauss - Arabella
12. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
13. Lully - Armide
14. Benjamin - Written On Skin
15. Barber - Vanessa
16. Cavelli - Il Giasone
17. Muhly - Two Boys
18. Rossini - Semiramide
19. Adams - The Death of Klinghoffer
20. Pergolesi - La serva padrona


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Halévy- La Juive
3. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
4. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
5. D’Indy- Fervaal
6. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
7. Donizetti- La Favorite
8. Massenet- Herodiade
9. Adam- Le Chalet
10.Thomas- Mignon
11. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
12. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
13. Gounod- Mireille
14. Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust
15. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
16. Massenet- Thais
17.Gounod- La Reine de Saba
18. Auber- La Muette de Portici
19. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
20. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars


----------



## Faustian

GioCar said:


> Faustian, please take note my amended list in post #883.
> I've just removed one work (#20 in the list). Although I find it quite good, and representative of an almost forgotten composer, I hadn't yet seen the (closed) thread on German composers and Nazism. I think it's safer here to avoid mentioning certain composers...
> Thank you - you are really doing an outstanding job.


I'm a little confused and feel like I'm missing something, but I assure you this thread is all about l'art pour l'art, and if you want to reinstate the work you are more than welcome. :tiphat: Either way thank you for your support and the notification.


----------



## tdc

1. Lully: Armide 
2. Reimann: Lear
3. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
4. Falla: La Veda Breve
5. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
6. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
7. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
8. Berio: Outis 
9. Rameau: Les Paladins 
10. Purcell: King Arthur 
11. Reich: The Cave
12. Lully: Thésée
13. Szymanowski: King Roger


----------



## science

1. Enescu: Oedipe
2. Purcell: King Arthur 
3. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
4. Nono: Intoleranza 1960 
5. Dallapicolla: Il prigioniero
6. Prokofiev: War and Peace 
7. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini 
8. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
9. Korngold: Die tote Stadt 
10. Golijov: Ainadamar 
11. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler 
12. Joplin: Treemonisha 
13. Cherubini: Médée 
14. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
15. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzchen 
16. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
17. Adams: Death of Klinghoffer 
18. Langgaard: Antikrist 
19. Schulhoff: Flammen 
20. Lehar: The Merry Widow


----------



## Guest

science said:


> 14. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis


For half a second, I was shocked to see someone here mention Ullmann. But then I remembered there's more than one Ullmann.


----------



## science

nathanb said:


> For half a second, I was shocked to see someone here mention Ullmann. But then I remembered there's more than one Ullmann.


I think the one that you didn't think of immediately must be more surprising than the one you thought of immediately.


----------



## Guest

science said:


> I think the one that you didn't think of immediately must be more surprising than the one you thought of immediately.


I _heard of_ Viktor long before I _heard of_ Jakob, but at this moment in time, I've only _heard_ Jakob 

But I have to say, as far as "lowercase" composers with relatively common names go, I prefer Klaus Lang to Jakob Ullmann.


----------



## Mika

Korngold: Die Tote Stadt
Massenet: Thaïs
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Janacek: Makropulos Case
Prokofiev: War And Peace
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Adams: Doctor Atomic
Händel: Alcina 
Adès: Powder Her Face
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Golijov: Ainadamar
Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Strauss: Capriccio
Sallinen : The King Goes Forth to France
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

1. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
2. Lehar- The Merry Widow
3. Massenet- Thais
4. Cilea-Adriana Lecouvreur
5. Rossini- Armida
6. Mascagni- Lodoletta
7. Massenet- Cendrillon
8. G. Charpentier- Louise
9. Rossini- Otello
10. Ponchielli- La Gioconda
11. Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
12. Handel- Rodelinda
13. Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
14. Verdi- Ernani
15. Verdi- I Vespri Silciani
16. Handel- Alcina
17. Massenet- Sapho
18. Dvorak- The Devil and Kate
19. Korngold- Die Tote Stadt
20. Donizetti- Roberto Devereux

Honorable Mentions (AKA Replacements in the event that any on the above list are chosen this time around)
Offenbach: Orphee aux Enfers
Rossini: Le Comte Ory
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
Strauss: Arabella

PS For a moment there, I thought about switching Dvorak with Strauss, but decided against that.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Appendix (Operas to add to my listening list that have already been mentioned by other members)
Strauss - Capriccio
Strauss - Daphne
Halevy: La Juive
Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia (I am ashamed to have not yet listened to this)
Thomas - Mignon
Prokofiev: War and Peace
And also, any operas I'm not familiar with in the voting rounds


----------



## Selby

1. Falla – La Vita Breve
2. Falla – El Retablo de Maese Pedro
3. Romitelli – An Index of Metals
4. Parra – Hypermusic Prologue
5. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
6. Feldman – Neither
7. Nørgård – Nuit des Hommes
8. Saariaho – La Passion de Simone
9. Ramaeu – Les Paladins
10. Fauré – Penelope
11. Furrer – FAMA
12. Golijov – Ainadamar
13. Benjamin – Written on Skin
14. Adams – Death of Klinghoffer
15. Lachenmann – Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
16. Prokofiev – War and Peace
17. Heggie – Moby-Dick
18. Busoni – Doktor Faust
19. Nono – Prometeo
20. Zimmermann – Die Soldaten


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Berlioz - Beatrice et Benedict
3. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
4. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
5. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
6. Busoni - Doktor Faust
7. Halevy - La Juive
8. Rossini - Ermione
9. Prokofiev - War and Peace
10. Berlioz - La damnation de Faust
11. Strauss - Capriccio
12. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
13. Sullivan - The Mikado
14. Thomas - Mignon
15. Strauss - Arabella
16. Handel - Alcina
17. Offenbach - Orphee aux Enfers
18. Verdi - Ernani
19. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
20. Falla - La Vida Breve


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will end in about 16 hours.*


----------



## science

So why is Enescu's _Oedipe_ doing so badly?

Y'all need to check it out! No one who knows it denies that it is a masterpiece of late romantic / early 20th-century opera.


----------



## Faustian

science said:


> So why is Enescu's _Oedipe_ doing so badly?
> 
> Y'all need to check it out! No one who knows it denies that it is a masterpiece of late romantic / early 20th-century opera.


I will be sure to check it out. I've discovered several enchanting operas that I hadn't heard before this project, with Saariaho's L'amour de loin and Falla's La vida breve being particular standouts.


----------



## gardibolt

science said:


> So why is Enescu's _Oedipe_ doing so badly?


Speaking for myself, never heard it and frankly don't think I've ever heard of it.


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 121-130 on our final list:

Korngold: Die tote Stadt (9 nominations, 167 points)
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer (8 nominations, 123 points)
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers (7 nominations, 119 points)
Handel: Alcina (7 nominations, 115 points)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (6 nominations, 115 points)
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur (6 nominations, 114 points)
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust (6 nominations, 108 points)
Prokofiev: War and Peace (7 nominations, 105 points)
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi (6 nominations, 100 points)
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (6 nominations, 100 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Guest

1. Zimmermann
2. Monteverdi
3. Berlioz
4. Adams
5. Prokofiev


----------



## GioCar

1. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
3. Handel: Alcina
4. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
5. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer


----------



## Pugg

1. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
3. Handel: Alcina
4. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
5. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust


----------



## Mika

Korngold: Die tote Stadt 
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Handel: Alcina
Prokofiev: War and Peace


----------



## Balthazar

1. Adams ~ The Death of Klinghoffer
2. Prokofiev ~ War and Peace
3. Berlioz ~ La damnation de Faust
4. Bellini ~ I Capuleti e i Montecchi 
5. Monteverdi ~ Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## Azol

1 - Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2 - Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
3 - Berlioz: La damnation de Faust


----------



## Figleaf

1. Berlioz- La Damnation de Faust
2. Prokofiev - War and Peace


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Handel: Alcina
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Prokofiev: War and Peace


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
2. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten 
3. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
4. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## PaulieGatto

Zimmermann: Die Soldaten 
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria

Zimmermann finally going to get in


----------



## gardibolt

1. Berlioz Damnation of Faust
2. Prokofiev War & Peace
3. Offenbach Orpheus
4. Korngold Tode Stadt


----------



## OperaChic

Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
Korngold - Die tote Stadt
Prokofiev - War and Peace
Berlioz - La damnation de Faust
Handel - Alcina


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel: Alcina
2. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
3. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur 
4. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
5. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
2. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt 
3. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
4. Berlioz - La damnation de Faust 
5. Handel - Alcina


----------



## sabrina

1. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
2. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
3. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
4. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
5. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers

Sorry Faustian, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## nina foresti

1. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
2. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
3. Prokofiev: War & Peace
4. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
5. Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
2. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
3. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
4. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
5. Handel: Alcina


----------



## Sloe

Prokofiev: War and Peace

I must listen to the wrong operas.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
2. Prokofiev: War & Peace
3. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## bobleflaneur

I'm sitting this one out, since I have no strong likes or dislikes among the group. That's not quite true -- I love the Berlioz, but I really don't think it's an opera, which makes it even tougher to figure out how to vote.

Oh hell, I'm in a festive mood. One vote for the Offenbach at the top.


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
2. Handel: Alcina
3. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
4. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur 
5. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi


----------



## Belowpar

sabrina said:


> 1. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
> 2. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
> 3. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
> 4. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
> 5. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
> 
> Sorry Faustian, but I just couldn't resist!


This is my list too:devil:


----------



## Azol

sabrina said:


> 1. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
> 2. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
> 3. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
> 4. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
> 5. Offenbach - Orphée aux enfers
> 
> Sorry Faustian, but I just couldn't resist!


Daamn, I should have voted similarly! Gaah... too late...


----------



## Nereffid

Handel
Berlioz
Korngold
Monteverdi
Bellini


----------



## Selby

Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Korngold: Die tote Stadt


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the thirteenth voting round, and the final order for positions 121-130 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by the number of nominations and points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 14 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 130 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The fourteenth nomination round will close after 4 days on Monday, October 5th at 23:00EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Adès: The Tempest
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Faustian

I had to close this voting round a little early, and will have to extend this upcoming nomination round by 1 day because I am going out of town and won't be able to count the votes until Monday evening.


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss - Capriccio
2. Handel - Ariodante
3. Handel - Rodelinda
4. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
5. Strauss - Arabella
6. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
7. Falla - La vida breve
8. Reimann - Lear 
9. Lully - Armide
10. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
11. Sullivan - The Mikado
12. Weber: Euryanthe 
13. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
14. Schubert: Fierrabras
15. Strauss - Daphne
16. Gluck - Alcest
17. Verdi - Ernani 
18. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
19. Heggie - Moby-Dick
20. Thomas - Mignon


----------



## Guest

_1. Reimann: Lear
2. Nono: Prometeo
3. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
4. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
5. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
6. Benjamin: Written On Skin
7. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
8. Busoni: Doktor Faust
9. Feldman: Neither
10. Romitelli: An Index Of Metals
11. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
12. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
13. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
14. Furrer: Begehren
15. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
16. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
17. Eötvös: Three Sisters
18. Holliger: Schneewittchen
19. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
20. Carter: What Next?_


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Halevy: La Juive
4. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
5. Barber: Vanessa
6. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
7. Verdi: Luisa Miller
8. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
9. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
10. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
11. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
12. Donizetti: Poliuto
13. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
14. Rossini: Le Comte Ory
15. Verdi: Ernani
16. Verdi: Stiffelio
17. Verdi: Attila
18.Boito: Nerone
19. Charpentier: Louise
20. Massenet: Cendrillon


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Strauss - Arabella
3. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
4. Smetana - Hubička
5. Strauss - Daphne
6. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
7. Verdi - Luisa Miller 
8. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
9. Donizetti - Poliuto
10. Britten - Albert Herring 
11. Charpentier - Louise
12. Smetana - Dalibor
13. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
14. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
15. Chabrier - L'étoile
16. Cherubini - Médée
17. Thomas - Mignon
18. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar 
19. Nielsen - Maskarade
20. Offenbach- La Périchole


----------



## science

I'm sorry, and I hope this doesn't cause trouble, but I've amended my vote! 

1. Enescu: Oedipe
2. Purcell: King Arthur 
3. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
4. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
5. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
6. Dallapicolla: Il prigioniero
7. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
8. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
9. Massenet: Thais 
10. Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict 
11. Golijov: Ainadamar 
12. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler 
13. Joplin: Treemonisha 
14. Cherubini: Médée 
15. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
16. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzchen 
17. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
18. Langgaard: Antikrist 
19. Schulhoff: Flammen 
20. Thomas: Mignon


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
16. Guiseppe Verdi - Stiffelio
17. Richard Strauss - Daphne
18. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
19. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
20. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd


----------



## Mika

Massenet: Thaïs
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Janacek: Makropulos Case
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Adams: Doctor Atomic
Adès: Powder Her Face
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Golijov: Ainadamar
Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Strauss: Capriccio
Sallinen : The King Goes Forth to France
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations
Lully: Armide
Benjamin: Written On Skin
Britten: Albert Herring
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine


----------



## Azol

1 - Rossini - Semiramide
2 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
3 - Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
4 - Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
5 - Rossini - Le comte Ory
6 - Rossini - L'assedio di Corinto (Maometto II) - we can count both as one I believe
7 - Verdi - I masnadieri
8 - Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
9 - Meyerbeer - Dinorah
10 - Melartin - Aino


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Feldman: Neither
3. Reich: The Cave
4. Adams: Doctor Atomic
5. Langgaard: Antikrist
6. Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun


----------



## Balthazar

1.	Reich ~ The Cave
2.	Lully ~ Thésée
3.	Janáček ~ The Makropolous Case
4.	Heggie ~ Moby-Dick
5.	Reimann ~ Lear
6.	Adams ~ Doctor Atomic
7.	Benjamin ~ Written on Skin
8.	Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
9.	Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
10.	Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
11.	Feldman ~ Neither
12.	Szymanowski ~ King Roger
13.	Barber ~ Vanessa
14.	Rimsky-Korsakov ~ Sadko
15.	Handel ~ Rinaldo
16. Verdi ~ Luisa Miller
17. Britten ~ A Midsummer Night's Dream
18. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire
19. Menotti ~ The Consul
20. Joplin ~ Treemonisha


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Berlioz - Beatrice et Benedict
3. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
4. Busoni - Doktor Faust
5. Halevy - La Juive
6. Rossini - Ermione
7. Strauss - Capriccio
8. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
9. Sullivan - The Mikado
10. Thomas - Mignon
11. Strauss - Arabella
12. Verdi - Ernani
13. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
14. Falla - La Vida Breve
15. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
16. Verdi - Luisa Miller
17. Handel - Ariodante
18. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
19. Wagner- Rienzi
20. Lully - Armide


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
2. Thomas: Mignon
3. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
4. Halévy: La Juive
5. Charpentier: Louise 
6. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
7. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
8. Massenet: Thaïs
9. Lully: Thésé
10. Verdi: Ernani 
11. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
12. Lully: Armide
13. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
14. Cherubini: Médée
15. Gluck: Alceste
16. Enescu: Œdipe 
17. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
18. Lully: Psyché
19. Lully: Phaëton
20. Massenet: Don Quichotte


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Halévy- La Juive
3. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
4. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
5. D’Indy- Fervaal
6. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
7. Donizetti- La Favorite
8. Massenet- Herodiade
9. Adam- Le Chalet
10.Thomas- Mignon
11. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
12. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
13. Gounod- Mireille
14. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
15. Massenet- Thais
16. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
17. Auber- La Muette de Portici
18. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
19. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars
20. Bruneau- Messidor


----------



## Figleaf

Resurrexit said:


> 1. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
> 2. Thomas: Mignon
> 3. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
> 4. Halévy: La Juive
> 5. Charpentier: Louise
> 6. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
> 7. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
> 8. Massenet: Thaïs
> 9. Lully: Thésé
> 10. Verdi: Ernani
> 11. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
> 12. Lully: Armide
> 13. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
> 14. Cherubini: Médée
> 15. Gluck: Alceste
> 16. Enescu: Œdipe
> 17. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
> 18. Lully: Psyché
> 19. Lully: Phaëton
> 20. Massenet: Don Quichotte


Resurrexit, that is a marvellous list! I don't think I've ever heard Le Roi Arthus, which is quite an oversight since I've loved Chausson's songs for many years. Is there a recording of Le Roi Arthus you would recommend?


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
3. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
4. Wagner: Rienzi 
5. Barber:Vanessa
6. Donizetti: Poliuto
7. Verdi I Vespri Siciliani
8. Bellini: Il Pirata

Query: Is Leonore considered a different opera from Fidelio? If so, put that at my #1.


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Rodelinda
2.	Rossini: Otello
3.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
4.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
5.	Strauss: Capriccio
6.	Rossini: Armida
7.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
8.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
9.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
10.	Various: The Enchanted Island
11.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
12.	Verdi: Giovanna D’arco
13.	Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
14.	Lehár: The Merry Widow
15.	Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Resurrexit

Figleaf said:


> Resurrexit, that is a marvellous list! I don't think I've ever heard Le Roi Arthus, which is quite an oversight since I've loved Chausson's songs for many years. Is there a recording of Le Roi Arthus you would recommend?


It is a great opera; some say it is very Wagnerian but to me it is totally Chausson's voice. For the recording with the best singing go with the recording under Armin Jordan.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
Lehar- The Merry Widow
Massenet- Thais
Rossini- Armida
Mascagni- Lodoletta
Massenet- Cendrillon
G. Charpentier- Louise
Rossini- Otello
Ponchielli- La Gioconda
Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
Handel- Rodelinda
Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
Verdi- Ernani
Verdi- I Vespri Silciani
Massenet- Sapho
Dvorak- The Devil and Kate
Donizetti- Roberto Devereux
Rossini: Le Comte Ory
Strauss: Arabella
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance


----------



## GioCar

1. Nono: Prometeo
2. Busoni: Doktor Faust
3. Berio: Un re in ascolto
4. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
5. Schubert: Fierrabras
6. Mozart: Lucio Silla
7. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
8. Reimann: Lear
9. Stravinsky: Mavra
10. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
11. Purcell: King Arthur
12. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
13. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
14. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
15. Weber: Euryanthe
16. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
17. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
18. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
19. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
20. Francesconi: Quartett


----------



## Selby

1. Falla – La Vita Breve
2. Falla – El Retablo de Maese Pedro
3. Romitelli – An Index of Metals
4. Parra – Hypermusic Prologue
5. Chin – Alice in Wonderland
6. Feldman – Neither
7. Nørgård – Nuit des Hommes
8. Saariaho – La Passion de Simone
9. Rameau – Les Paladins
10. Rameau – Hippolyte et Aricie
11. Fauré – Penelope
12. Golijov – Ainadamar
13. Benjamin – Written on Skin
14. Mazzoli – Song from the Uproar
15. Lachenmann – Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
16. Adams – Doctor Atomic
17. Heggie – Moby-Dick
18. Busoni – Doktor Faust
19. Nono – Prometeo
20. Reich – The Cave


----------



## bobleflaneur

Janacek, The Makropulos Case
Britten, A Midsummer Night's Dream
Rimsky-Korsakov, Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Tippett, A Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, La Belle Helene
Strauss, Intermezzo
Rimsky-Korsakov, The Golden Cockerel
Weill, The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Berlioz, Benvenuto Cellini
Weber, Oberon
Handel, Ariodante
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Handel, Hercules
Strauss, Capriccio
Verdi, Luisa Miller
Britten, Albert Herring
Lehar, The Merry Widow
Thomson, Four Saints in Three Acts


----------



## sabrina

1. Mozart : La finta giardiniera
2. Rossini: Ermione
3. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
4. Rossini: Armida
5. Rossini: Le compte Ory
6. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
7. Enescu: Oedipe
8. Rossini: Semiramide
9. Verdi: Stiffelio
10. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires (thank you SCIENCE for reminding me of this jewel. I love Piazzolla)
11.Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani 
12. Verdi: Luisa Miller
13. Offenbach: La Périchole
14. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
15. Verdi: Luisa Miller
16. Vivaldi - Orlando Furioso
17. Rossini: Otello
18. Rossini: La pietra del paragone
19. Falla: La vida breve
20. Offenbach: La belle Hélène


----------



## Nereffid

1. Lang - The Difficulty of Crossing a Field
2. Dove - Tobias and the Angel
3. Lehár - The Merry Widow
4. Handel - Acis and Galatea
5. Handel - Ariodante
6. Adams - Doctor Atomic
7. Gluck - Alceste
8. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
9. Handel - Hercules
10. MacMillan - The Sacrifice
11. Purcell - King Arthur
12. Falla - La Vida Breve
13. Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
14. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
15. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
16. Janáček - The Makropulos Case
17. Rossini – Tancredi
18. Bernstein - Candide
19. Sullivan - The Mikado
20. Handel - Rinaldo


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

sabrina said:


> 1. Mozart : La finta giardiniera
> 2. Rossini: Ermione
> 3. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
> 4. Rossini: Armida
> 5. Rossini: Le compte Ory
> 6. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
> 7. Enescu: Oedipe
> 8. Rossini: Semiramide
> 9. Verdi: Stiffelio
> 10. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires (thank you SCIENCE for reminding me of this jewel. I love Piazzolla)
> 11.Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani
> 12. Verdi: Luisa Miller
> 13. Offenbach: La Périchole
> 14. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
> 15. Verdi: Luisa Miller
> 16. Vivaldi - Orlando Furioso
> 17. Rossini: Otello
> 18. Rossini: La pietra del paragone
> 19. Falla: La vida breve
> 20. Offenbach: La belle Hélène


Hi... You put Verdi's I Vespri Silciani and Verdi's Luisa Miller twice each. Just wanted to tell you.


----------



## sabrina

Wow, thank you Queen! 
I struggled with the list, checking the huge list...moving the list up and down.
So, I'll try again, *my revised list*:

1. Mozart : La finta giardiniera
2. Rossini: Ermione
3. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
4. Rossini: Armida
5. Rossini: Le compte Ory
6. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
7. Enescu: Oedipe
8. Rossini: Semiramide
9. Verdi: Stiffelio
10. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires (thank you SCIENCE for reminding me of this jewel. I love Piazzolla)
11.Verdi: I Vespri Siciliani 
12. Verdi: Luisa Miller
13. Offenbach: La Périchole
14. Mozart: Lucio Silla
15. Rossini: Tancredi
16. Vivaldi - Orlando Furioso
17. Rossini: Otello
18. Rossini: La pietra del paragone
19. Falla: La vida breve
20. Offenbach: La belle Hélène


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
2. Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
3. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
4. Mozart - La finta giardiniera


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will end in about 7 hours.*


----------



## Faustian

gardibolt said:


> 1. Cherubini: Medea
> 2. Berlioz: Damnation of Faust
> 3. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
> 4. Wagner: Rienzi
> 5. Barber:Vanessa
> 6. Donizetti: Poliuto
> 7. Verdi I Vespri Siciliani
> 8. Bellini: Il Pirata
> 
> Query: Is Leonore considered a different opera from Fidelio? If so, put that at my #1.


I guess this depends on the preference of others, I honestly don't know enough about Leonore to offer much input. As far as I know it's a kind of first-draft of Fidelio; but if there are enough differences in the music and plot to consider it a separate work then that's fine with me.


----------



## tdc

1. Lully: Armide 
2. Reimann: Lear
3. Falla: La Veda Breve
4. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
5. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
6. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
7. Berio: Outis 
8. Rameau: Les Paladins 
9. Purcell: King Arthur 
10. Reich: The Cave
11. Lully: Thésée
12. Szymanowski: King Roger
13. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
14. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 131-140 on our final list:

Rossini: Le comte Ory (6 nominations, 109 points)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko (6 nominations, 108 points)
Reimann: Lear (5 nominations, 106 points)
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream (5 nominations, 101 points)
Falla: La vida breve (6 nominations, 100 points)
Massenet: Thaïs (5 nominations, 94 points)
Adams: Doctor Atomic (5 nominations, 93 points)
Halévy: La Juive (4 nominations, 90 points)
Strauss: Capriccio (5 nominations, 87 points)
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini (5 nominations, 82 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.
*


----------



## gardibolt

1. Massenet Thaïs
2. Strauss Capriccio
3. Sadko

The principal music in Fidelio (the arias, duets, terzets and quartets and choruses) is pretty much all contained in Leonore; there are some substantial cuts and the melodrama parts are mostly all rewritten. Plot is the same. So probably not separate for our purposes.


----------



## Guest

1. Reimann
2. Falla
3. Britten
4. Berlioz

I'm glad that people are finally getting the message that Aribert Reimann writes some good stuff. Now y'all should try his other operas!


----------



## Guest

gardibolt said:


> The principal music in Fidelio (the arias, duets, terzets and quartets and choruses) is pretty much all contained in Leonore; there are some substantial cuts and the melodrama parts are mostly all rewritten. Plot is the same. So probably not separate for our purposes.


Additional scenes, cut scenes, extensive revisions, etc are fairly common in opera, to my knowledge. The only unique thing here is the renaming.


----------



## Balthazar

1. Reimann: Lear
2. Adams: Doctor Atomic
3. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
4. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Massenet: Thaïs


----------



## Pugg

Massenet: Thaïs 
Rossini: Le comte Ory 
Falla: La vida breve 
Strauss: Capriccio 
Halévy: La Juive


----------



## gardibolt

nathanb said:


> Additional scenes, cut scenes, extensive revisions, etc are fairly common in opera, to my knowledge. The only unique thing here is the renaming.


Well, and the new overture. But yes, I'm having a hard time making a good case for it being a completely different work.


----------



## Faustian

Pugg said:


> Massenet: Thaïs
> Rossini: Le comte Ory
> Massenet: Thaïs
> Strauss: Capriccio
> Halévy: La Juive


Not sure if you meant to vote for Thaïs twice, but either way it will only be counted once.  Feel free vote for another work in your 5th spot if you wish though.


----------



## science

1. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini 
2. Reimann: Lear (5 nominations, 106 points)
3. Massenet: Thaïs 
4. Adams: Doctor Atomic 
5. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko (6 nominations, 108 points)


----------



## Pugg

Faustian said:


> Not sure if you meant to vote for Thaïs twice, but either way it will only be counted once.  Feel free vote for another work in your 5th spot if you wish though.


You've got me there, d#mm it didn't work.
No kidding I have chanced it


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Rossini - Le comte Ory 
2. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
3. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
4. Halevy - La Juive 
5. Strauss - Capriccio


----------



## Nereffid

1. Adams
2. Britten
3. Falla
4. Berlioz
5. Rossini


----------



## Azol

Rossini: Le comte Ory
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Massenet: Thaïs
Halévy: La Juive


----------



## Mika

Massenet: Thaïs 
Rossini: Le comte Ory 
Strauss: Capriccio 
Adams : Doctor Atomic
Rimsky-Korsakov : Sadko


----------



## GioCar

1. Reimann: Lear
2. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
3. Rossini: Le comte Ory
4. Falla: La vida breve


----------



## nina foresti

1. Halevy: La Juive
2. Rossini: Le Comte Ory
3. Massenet: Thais


----------



## tdc

Reimann
Falla
Britten
Berlioz 
Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Massenet: Thaïs
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Strauss: Capriccio
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko


----------



## Figleaf

1.Halévy: La Juive 
2.Massenet: Thaïs
3. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko 
4. Rossini: Le comte Ory
5. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini


----------



## sabrina

Super short:
1. Rossini
2. Falla


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss: Capriccio
2. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
3. Falla: La vida breve
4. Reimann: Lear


----------



## DonAlfonso

Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko

I ought to get to know the Reimann. I also don't know that particular Rossini and probably should.


----------



## Amara

Strauss: Capriccio


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Adams: Doctor Atomic
2. Strauss: Capriccio
3. Falla: La vida breve
4. Massenet: Thaïs


----------



## OperaChic

1. Strauss: Capriccio
2. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
3. Falla: La vida breve


----------



## Sloe

Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko 
Rossini: Le comte Ory


----------



## Selby

Falla!!!!!

Adams
Britten
Berlioz
Strauss


----------



## Selby

The Falla love is making my heart swoon.


----------



## Guest

Did we decide upon a final goal? I think 200 seems imminently reasonable.


----------



## Faustian

nathanb said:


> Did we decide upon a final goal? I think 200 seems imminently reasonable.


I was about to ask this myself; I feel like at the rate we are going not only is it reasonable but is a good round number of recommendations to stop at without the list becoming over-saturated.


----------



## Azol

nathanb said:


> Did we decide upon a final goal? I think 200 seems imminently reasonable.


I would say the goal is to get Semiramide on the list, so I wonder how long should it grow...


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> I would say the goal is to get Semiramide on the list, so I wonder how long should it grow...


I would love for all of my favorite operas by Reimann, Birtwistle, Sciarrino, Furrer, Rihm, and so on to make the list, but we gotta be realistic. At a certain point, the list will be so bogged down in every-single-opera-ever-written by Puccini/Rossini/Donizetti/Strauss/etc that an opera "making the list" will be meaningless.


----------



## Balthazar

^ At some point, it would be interesting to make a post-Puccini or 20th/21st c. list.


----------



## Sloe

Faustian said:


> I was about to ask this myself; I feel like at the rate we are going not only is it reasonable but is a good round number of recommendations to stop at without the list becoming over-saturated.


Since you are doing the work you can go on until you get tired and even stop now even if it might be a bit boring.
I think a good idea to stop when a top 10 nomination get less than maybe three votes. I noticed this round was the first with a real drop in nominations.


----------



## Resurrexit

Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Halévy: La Juive
Massenet: Thaïs


----------



## science

Sloe said:


> Since you are doing the work you can go on until you get tired and even stop now even if it might be a bit boring.
> I think a good idea to stop when a top 10 nomination get less than maybe three votes. I noticed this round was the first with a real drop in nominations.


I assume people are doing this out of gamesmanship. People who only vote for one opera know about the others enough to make a vote, but they don't want to help any of the others get points.


----------



## Balthazar

Dear science, 

In order to maintain my sanity, I will assume that you are overestimating the enthusiasm of other members to get their preferred opera enshrined as #141 on the list. 

I'm not sure I could live with the alternative.

Yours,

Balthazar


----------



## Sloe

science said:


> I assume people are doing this out of gamesmanship. People who only vote for one opera know about the others enough to make a vote, but they don't want to help any of the others get points.


No user have voted for only one opera in the first round this time most users have even nominated 20 operas so I do not know what you mean.
I voted for one opera in the second round last round because it was the one I know. There are many operas so it is not possible to know every opera. This time I voted for two operas of one Sadko I had never heard before but I find it interesting enough to watch for research.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not sure how this is working (and no time to review the 67 pages of posts) so if I am out of order or totally missing the point, ignore this post, but I would nominate these:

Beethoven: Fidelio
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Bellini: La Sonnambula
Donizetti: L'elisir D'amore
Flotow: Martha
Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
Wagner: Meistersinger
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz
Pergolesi: La serva padrona


----------



## DonAlfonso

science said:


> I assume people are doing this out of gamesmanship. People who only vote for one opera know about the others enough to make a vote, but they don't want to help any of the others get points.


But this is mitigated by the fact that if you vote for only one opera in the voting round it gets minimum (ie 3) points rather than maximum (7) points.
If I vote for only 1 opera it's because I'm only familiar with that one.


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the fourteenth voting round, and the final order for positions 131-140 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by the number of nominations and points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 15 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 140 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The fifteenth nomination round will close after 3 days on Saturday, October 10th at 23:00EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Doctor Atomic
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Adès: The Tempest
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Falla: La vida breve
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Halévy: La Juive
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Massenet: Thaïs
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reimann: Lear
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel - Ariodante
2. Handel - Rodelinda
3. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
4. Strauss - Arabella
5. Lully - Armide
6. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
7. Weber - Euryanthe 
8. Busoni - Doktor Faust
9. Sullivan - The Mikado
10. Schubert - Fierrabras
11. Gluck - Alceste
12. Verdi - Ernani 
13. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
14. Thomas - Mignon
15. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
16. Strauss - Daphne
17. Heggie - Moby-Dick
18. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
19. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
20. Handel - Rinaldo


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
4. Barber: Vanessa
5. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
6. Verdi: Luisa Miller
7. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
8. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
9. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
10. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
11. Donizetti: Poliuto
12. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
13. Verdi: Ernani
14. Verdi: Stiffelio
15. Verdi: Attila
16. Boito: Nerone
17. Cherubini: Medea
18. Bellini: Il pirata
19. Poulenc: La voix humaine
20. Charpentier: Louise


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Medea
2. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
3. Wagner: Rienzi
4. Barber:Vanessa
5. Donizetti: Poliuto
6. Verdi I Vespri Siciliani
7. Bellini: Il Pirata
8. Ponchielli: La Gioconda


----------



## DonAlfonso

1. . Haydn - La fedeltà premiata
2. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
3. Mozart - La finta giardiniera 
4. Sullivan - The Mikado


----------



## Guest

_1. Nono: Prometeo
2. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
3. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
4. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
5. Benjamin: Written On Skin
6. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
7. Busoni: Doktor Faust
8. Feldman: Neither
9. Romitelli: An Index Of Metals
10. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
11. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
12. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
13. Furrer: Begehren
14. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
15. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
16. Eötvös: Three Sisters
17. Holliger: Schneewittchen
18. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
19. Carter: What Next?
20. Aperghis: Avis De Tempête_

A fair number of composers I have yet to get to, and a fair number of composers I have gotten to with a fair number of other great operas. A fair number of suggestions for you people with <20 works listed


----------



## science

DonAlfonso said:


> But this is mitigated by the fact that if you vote for only one opera in the voting round it gets minimum (ie 3) points rather than maximum (7) points.
> If I vote for only 1 opera it's because I'm only familiar with that one.


That's a good rule!


----------



## science

1. Enescu: Oedipe
2. Purcell: King Arthur 
3. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
4. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
5. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
6. Dallapicolla: Il prigioniero
7. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
8. Caccini: L’Euridice 
9. Berlioz: Beatrice et Benedict 
10. Golijov: Ainadamar 
11. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler 
12. Joplin: Treemonisha 
13. Cherubini: Médée 
14. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
15. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzchen 
16. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
17. Langgaard: Antikrist 
18. Schulhoff: Flammen 
19. Thomas: Mignon 
20. Lehar: The Merry Widow


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Strauss - Arabella
3. Smetana - Hubička
4. Strauss - Daphne
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
6. Verdi - Luisa Miller
7. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
8. Donizetti - Poliuto
9. Britten - Albert Herring 
10. Charpentier - Louise
11. Smetana - Dalibor
12. Chabrier - L'étoile
13. Cherubini - Médée
14. Thomas - Mignon
15. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
16. Nielsen - Maskarade
17. Offenbach- La Périchole
18. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
19. Ibert - Persée et Andromède
20. Verdi - Attila


----------



## GioCar

science said:


> 1. Enescu: Oedipe
> ....


A recording you would recommend? Thanks


----------



## Azol

1 - Rossini - Semiramide
2 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
3 - Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
4 - Rossini - L'assedio di Corinto (Maometto II) - we can count both as one I believe
5 - Verdi - I masnadieri
6 - Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
7 - Meyerbeer - Dinorah
8 - Melartin - Aino


----------



## GioCar

1. Nono: Prometeo
2. Busoni: Doktor Faust
3. Berio: Un re in ascolto
4. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
5. Schubert: Fierrabras
6. Mozart: Lucio Silla
7. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
8. Stravinsky: Mavra
9. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
10. Purcell: King Arthur
11. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
12. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
13. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
14. Weber: Euryanthe
15. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
16. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
17. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
18. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
19. Francesconi: Quartett
20. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima et di corpo


----------



## Nereffid

Post moved to the discussion list instead.


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
16. Guiseppe Verdi - Stiffelio
17. Richard Strauss - Daphne
18. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
19. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
20. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oh, I think I get it, I can only use what is on Faustian's latest list? (Post 1006). Then I elect these:

1. Beethoven: Fidelio
2. Rossini: La Cenerentola
3. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
4. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
5. Bellini: La sonnambula
6. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
7. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
8. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer


----------



## Nereffid

Florestan said:


> Oh, I think I get it, I can only use what is on Faustian's latest list? (Post 1006). Then I elect these:
> 
> 1. Beethoven: Fidelio
> 2. Rossini: La Cenerentola
> 3. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
> 4. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
> 5. Bellini: La sonnambula
> 6. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
> 7. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
> 8. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer


No. The operas on the long list are the only ones you _can't_ use. They've already been voted onto the final list.
We're now in the process of adding more operas to that list.

You probably need to go back to the first post and read up on what's been going on!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
Lehar- The Merry Widow
Rossini- Armida
Mascagni- Lodoletta
Massenet- Cendrillon
G. Charpentier- Louise
Rossini- Otello
Ponchielli- La Gioconda
Giordano- Fedora
Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
Handel- Rodelinda
Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
Verdi- Ernani
Verdi- I Vespri Silciani
Massenet- Sapho
Donizetti- Roberto Devereux
Strauss: Arabella
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Daphne
Massenet: Herodiade


----------



## science

GioCar said:


> A recording you would recommend? Thanks


Foster on EMI is a good one.

Here is a review from someone on amazon:



> In the past three years I've collected some astonishing operas pursuant to my interest in Expressionist/Late Romantic/Early Modernist music: Korngold's Das Wunder der Heliane, Schreker's Die Gezeichneten (The Marked), Szymanowski's King Roger, Schoeck's Venus, Rudi Stephan's Die ersten Menschen (The First Humans), and Braunfels' Die Vogel (The Birds) and Jeanne D'Arc. None of these exciting works deserve the near neglect that they have received on the world opera stages, although the fine recordings that they have received are gratifying. Apart from their sometimes thorny or arcane librettos, the music is of such a high caliber that makes their obscurity puzzling. And here we have Enescu's magnificent Oedipe, a transcendent work that deserves to be among the greatest operas of the 20th Century (Tosca, Der Rosenkavalier, Porgy and Bess, Lulu, etc.).
> 
> The listener is bathed in waves of lush orchestration in a style not beholden to Wagner or almost anyone else; certainly the influence of Zemlinsky, Schreker, and Szymanowski can be discerned, although Enescu incorporates slides, half-tones, and singspiel atypical to tonal composers into an effective amalgam. The dissonance never overwhelms the momentum of the music. Enescu and his librettist Edmond Fleg have humanized Oedipus, making him more than a victim of a tragic fate. Indeed, the answer to the Sphinx's riddle, that mankind is stronger than Destiny, becomes bitterly ironic when Oedipus realizes that his destiny is immutable.
> 
> The scene of the riddle-solving is unforgettable. Marjana Lipovsek is corrupt and seductive as the Sphinx, and her death throes are nearly bloodcurdling. I was spellbound by the final act when Oedipus relinquishes himself to his demise; the music is haunting and leads to an unexpected splendor. Throughout, Jose Van Dam gives a magnificent, tortured performance as Oedipus, and he is in glorious voice. The brief contributions of Brigitte Fassbinder as Jocasta, Barbara Hendricks as Antigone, Marcel Vanaud as Creon, and Gino Quilico as Theseus are worth mentioning, but there is not a weak link in the cast.
> 
> Given a few jarring digital splices, this is a great recording, and Lawrence Foster deserves the highest praise. Oedipe is a tremendous work that should be in the repertoire of the major opera houses of the world.


This is from a review of the Naxos version from arkivmusic:



> Enescu's Oedipe is the antithesis of Stravinsky's more or less contemporary setting of the story: tonally opulent where Stravinsky's is severe and hard, effusive where Stravinsky's is compact, luxuriously curved where Stravinsky's is brittle and angular, emotionally enveloping where Stravinsky's is self-consciously distant, rhapsodic where Stravinsky's is rigorous (indeed, one of Enescu's favorite markings is senza rigore). Enescu's patient wash of rich post-impressionistic textures and his rhythmically supple declamatory style suggest a prime source in Pelléas. But Oedipe is darker and more violent. Its vocal writing is more extreme (including a fair amount of Enescu's equivalent of Sprechstimme); and even though its whispers are as subtle as anything in Debussy's opera, both in its explosive choral outbursts and in its lacerating cries of deep psychological trauma, it's less intimate, more public. It's not atonal in the sense, say, that Wozzeck is; but Enescu's harmonies are consistently unstable (especially in the brief quarter-tone writing), and while they recognize tonal centers, they tend to resist them. The orchestration is consistently evocative, too, and sometimes surprising (e.g., the saxophone at a crucial point in Oedipus?s climactic act III speech, the musical saw at the end of the confrontation with the Sphinx). Even though Oedipe is widely (and rightly) considered Enescu's masterpiece, it has never caught on with the wider public (see David Johnson's rather tepid response in 14:4); indeed, although it?s been recorded at least twice before, this is the only readily available version. (The old Electrecord LPs are long gone; on the Internet sources I've checked, Foster's EMI version either isn't listed at all or else requires special ordering with no guarantee of arrival.) But you shouldn't let its rarity deter you: if you appreciate Pelléas , Bartók's Bluebeard, and Szymanowski's King Roger, you'll find Oedipe a gripping experience as well.


And a different reviewer on the same site on the Foster recording (I don't know about this reviewer's review of the Naxos recording):



> Almost three years ago I reviewed a Naxos set of this opera, recorded live at the Vienna State Opera. This was my first confrontation with this seminal work and I refer readers to that review for some of my impressions and general comments on the music. A few months later my colleague Evan Dickerson, who is an Enescu specialist and has seen numerous performances as well as heard a number of off-the-air recordings, also reviewed the same recording and included an overview of other versions. We both mentioned the only other commercially recording - this one under Lawrence Foster. Here it is now, at a price that is comparable to the Naxos, which makes a new assessment and comparison both apt and timely.
> 
> The external differences are illuminating and may well serve as guidance in themselves:
> 
> The Naxos recording was made live during the opening night of the production at the Vienna State Opera. This gives dramatic and theatrical verve to the performance but also brings with it a degree of stage noise. The playing of the orchestra and singing of the chorus is first-class, as could only be expected from these forces. Michael Gielen, with special affinity for 20th century music, draws the utmost intensity in an expressionist way from all involved. This may be to the detriment of the impressionist aspects that are also an essential part of this fascinating score. The strain of a one-night performance - and the premiere at that - also means that everything has not settled down. In the case of the title role, which is one of the most demanding in any 20th century opera, Monte Pederson has to economize with his resources and hold back to be able to manage the, mostly spoken, monologue at the end of act III. The opera was composed to a French libretto and premiered in Paris. It has a clear French touch but there isn't a single native French speaker in the admittedly admirable Vienna cast. A further drawback is that there are several cuts - having no score I can't specify them - and there is no libretto, only a (very good) synopsis.
> 
> The EMI Classics set was recorded in studio in excellent sound with a French chorus and orchestra. Lawrence Foster is not as intensely dramatic; the overall impression is of a more classically balanced reading in an impressionist vein. He has a stellar cast with primarily native French speakers or singers, like Gedda, who are effortlessly idiomatic. Jose Van Dam in the title role wasn't required to manage his gigantic task at one go - the recording sessions were spread out during a fortnight. He could come fresh to each session and there was room for second and third takes if necessary. The recording is absolutely complete and the original issue included libretto. In the new issue there is only a synopsis but the libretto is available on internet and this is a small price to pay.
> 
> As for the performances per se Foster's is on all counts the most beautiful. The recording lets us hear everything of the marvellous orchestration - vide the prelude and the introduction to act II - just as the many choruses are superbly performed. This is not to say that the dramatic side of the work is underplayed but it is held on a tighter rein. The outcome is a sound that is more French than the Gielen version. Whether Enescu would have preferred this to the more theatrical reading of Gielen is an open question. My own reaction, having been utterly impressed by the Vienna set, is that Foster's Monte Carlo set added a further dimension to my appreciation of the opera.
> 
> Foster's cast overall is also the stronger. Although most of the singing on the Naxos set is on a very high level there are some wobblers in the cast. EMI with a truly generous budget was able to engage stars like Nicolai Gedda and John Aler in minor tenor roles. Gino Quilico is there for the rather brief role of Theseus. There's Marjana Lipovšek as the Sphinx, a role she also sings on the Naxos set, where she doubles as Jocasta. In both parts she was excellent and her Sphinx is one of the best things on this set too. Brigitte Fassbaender, as is her wont, creates an involving and personal portrait of Jocasta. Barbara Hendricks, always good in French repertoire, is a sensitive Antigone and Jocelyne Taillon is a good Merope. Of the men Jean-Philippe Courtis should be mentioned for his sonorous and restrained Watchman, on a par with the impressive Walter Fink on Naxos. Veteran Gabriel Bacquier is a marvellously expressive and many-faceted Tiresias, chillingly snarling in the third act.
> 
> But any performance of this opera stands or falls with Oedipe himself, who is on stage almost continuously throughout. The exception is the short first act where he is on stage but only as the newly-born child. Monte Pederson's assumption was as complete as could be imagined, considering the almost impossible task to sing and act the role with little rest between acts. José Van Dam, who has been one of the foremost bass-baritones for more than three decades, recorded the role in mid-career. He demanded two years' preparation before he was prepared to record it. His is a reading of comparable excellence and where they differ most obviously is in the greater beauty of tone and the warmth and nobility that Van Dam invests in the role, particularly in the last act. This is also in line with Foster's conducting.
> 
> Listening to the Naxos recording was a hair-raising adventure. Listening to the EMI set was just as hair-raising but with added frisson in the shape of beauty of sound and greater warmth. The Naxos set has a thrill that at times seems unbearable, placing the ancient drama in the real world. The EMI is probably easier to come to terms with for newcomers to the work. Both sets are essential listening for opera lovers - not only for specialists in 20th century music.


----------



## Easy Goer

Florestan said:


> Oh, I think I get it, I can only use what is on Faustian's latest list? (Post 1006). Then I elect these:
> 
> 1. Beethoven: Fidelio
> 2. Rossini: La Cenerentola
> 3. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
> 4. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
> 5. Bellini: La sonnambula
> 6. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
> 7. Donizetti: Anna Bolena
> 8. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer


You can read post 1005 for the works that have already been nominated and post 717 for the for the scoring and nomination method.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Nereffid said:


> You probably need to go back to the first post and read up on what's been going on!


I will have to print it out and study it for a while. I am having a hard time understanding it on screen and my onscreen habits are such that I do better with comprehension on a paper copy because I can be more attentive to it and spend more time with it. It may have helped also to have been involved from the beginning.


----------



## Mika

Janacek: Makropulos Case
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Adès: Powder Her Face
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Golijov: Ainadamar
Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Sallinen : The King Goes Forth to France
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations
Lully: Armide
Benjamin: Written On Skin
Britten: Albert Herring
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Handel: Rinaldo
Wagner: Rienzi
Cherubini: Médée
Strauss: Daphne


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ok, if they are not to be on the list in post 1006, then I submit the following in order of preference:

Flotow: Martha
Pergolesi: La serva padrona
Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz

(Let's see if I did it right this time--the lazy man's way, but haven't had time to read post 0001 yet).


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Heggie - Moby Dick
2. Glass - The Perfect American
3. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
4. Wainwright - Prima Donna
5. Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
6. Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
7. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
8. Strauss - Arabella
9. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
10. Lully - Armide
11. Benjamin - Written On Skin
12. Barber - Vanessa
13. Floyd - Susannah
14. Muhly - Two Boys
15. Rossini - Semiramide
16. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
17. Pergolesi - La serva padrona
18. Cavelli - Il Giasone
19. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
20. Weber - Euryanthe


----------



## SixFootScowl

Easy Goer said:


> You can read post 1005 for the works that have already been nominated and post 717 for the for the scoring and nomination method.


I used post 1006 which should be the same as 1005 but in alphabetical order by composer which makes it easy for me to see if my choice is on the list or not.

Based on post 717 it looks like I did it correctly, but my opera experience prevents me from listing 20.

Thanks.


----------



## Figleaf

Sloe said:


> 1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
> 2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
> 3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
> 4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
> 5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
> 6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
> 7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
> 8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
> 9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
> 10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
> 11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
> 12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
> 13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
> 14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
> 15. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
> 16. Guiseppe Verdi - Stiffelio
> 17. Richard Strauss - Daphne
> 18. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
> 19. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
> 20. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd


Great list Sloe, nice to see some love for Sigurd! Is there a recording of Cinq-Mars that you would recommend? I've never heard it, but it looks really interesting.


----------



## Sloe

Figleaf said:


> Great list Sloe, nice to see some love for Sigurd! Is there a recording of Cinq-Mars that you would recommend? I've never heard it, but it looks really interesting.


Thank you.
Cinq-Mars had been on radio recently and I liked it. When the nomination list went to 20 I just added the first operas I that turned up in my head that I liked.

It was this recording from this year.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Feldman: Neither
2. Reich: The Cave
3. Langgaard: Antikrist
4. Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun
5. Glass: The Perfect American
6. Wagner: Rienzi
7. Nono: Prometeo


----------



## Amara

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Tchaikovsky- Iolanta
> Lehar- The Merry Widow
> Rossini- Armida
> Mascagni- Lodoletta
> Massenet- Cendrillon
> G. Charpentier- Louise
> Rossini- Otello
> Ponchielli- La Gioconda
> Giordano- Fedora
> Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
> Handel- Rodelinda
> Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
> Verdi- Ernani
> Verdi- I Vespri Silciani
> Massenet- Sapho
> Donizetti- Roberto Devereux
> Strauss: Arabella
> Strauss: Capriccio
> Strauss: Daphne
> Massenet: Herodiade


Just a heads-up, Capriccio is already on the list.


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Rodelinda
2.	Rossini: Otello
3.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
4.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
5.	Rossini: Armida
6.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
7.	Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
8.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
9.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
10.	Various: The Enchanted Island
11.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
12.	Verdi: Giovanna D’arco
13.	Lehár: The Merry Widow
14.	Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Busoni - Doktor Faust
2. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
3. Lehar - The Merry Widow
4. Janáček - The Makoropolous Case
5. Handel - Ariodante
6. Arne - Artaxerxes
7. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
8. Orff - Antigonae
9. Menotti: The Consul
10. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
11. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
12. Thomas - Mignon 
13. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
14. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
15. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
16. Enescu - Oedipe
17. Nono - Promoteo
18. Rossini - Semiramide
19. Langgaard: Antikrist
20. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
3. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
4. D’Indy- Fervaal
5. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
6. Donizetti- La Favorite
7. Massenet- Herodiade
8. Adam- Le Chalet
9. Thomas- Mignon
10. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
11. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
12. Gounod- Mireille
13. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
14. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
15. Auber- La Muette de Portici
16. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
17. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars
18. Reyer- Salammbô
19. Bruneau- Messidor
20. Napravnik - Dubrovsky

￼


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Thomas: Mignon
2. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
3. Charpentier: Louise 
4. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
5. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
6. Lully: Thésé
7. Verdi: Ernani 
8. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
9. Lully: Armide
10. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
11. Cherubini: Médée
12. Gluck: Alceste
13. Enescu: Œdipe
14. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
15. Lully: Psyché
16. Lully: Phaëton
17. Massenet: Don Quichotte
18. Rameau: Les Paladins 
19. Verdi: Luisa Miller
20. Charpentier: Medée


----------



## Faustian

PaulieGatto said:


> 8. Handel - Alcina
> 9. Reimann - Lear


Those two works have made the list, so if you have other choices you would like to add to your list instead you can.


----------



## sabrina

1. Mozart: La finta giardiniera
2. Verdi: Stiffelio
3. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
4. Rossini: Ermione
5. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
6. Offenbach: La Périchole
7. Rossini: La semiramide
8. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
9. Rossini: La pietra del paragone
10. Rossini: Armida
11. Mozart: Lucio Silla
12. Enescu: Oedipe
13. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
14. Donizetti: Poliuto
15. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
16. Puccini: Le Villi
17. Sigmund Romberg: The Student Prince
18. Johann Strauss (Sohn): Der Zigeunerbaron
19. Mozart: Lo sposo deluso
20. Donizetti: La Favorite


----------



## Sloe

sabrina said:


> 16. Puccini: Le Villi


A supernatural Puccini opera what is there not to like.


----------



## tdc

1. Lully: Armide 
2. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
3. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
4. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
5. Purcell: King Arthur 
6. Rameau: Les Paladins 
7. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler 
8. Reich: The Cave
9. Lully: Thésée 
10. Szymanowski: King Roger
11. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
12. Berio: Outis


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Berlioz - Beatrice et Benedict
3. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
4. Busoni - Doktor Faust
5. Rossini - Ermione
6. Sullivan - The Mikado
7. Thomas - Mignon
8. Strauss - Arabella
9. Verdi - Ernani
10. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
11. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani 
12. Verdi - Luisa Miller
13. Handel - Ariodante
14. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
15. Wagner- Rienzi
16. Lully - Armide
17. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
18. Weber - Euryanthe
19. Pfitzner - Palestrina
20. Gluck - Alceste


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 11 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 141-150 on our final list:

Busoni: Doktor Faust (5 nominations, 108 points)
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler (6 nominations, 107 points)
Thomas: Mignon (7 nominations, 106 points)
Lully: Armide (6 nominations, 102 points)
Strauss: Arabella (5 nominations, 91 points)
Cherubini: Médée (6 nominations, 82 points)
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict (4 nominations, 78 points)
Nono: Prometeo (4 nominations, 78 points)
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta (4 nominations, 78 points)
Verdi: Ernani (5 nominations, 76 points)
Verdi: I vespri siciliani (5 nominations, 76 points)

Since there is a tie for 10th place between Ernani and I vespri siciliani, the opera that receives the least amount of points in this voting round between those two will automatically proceed to the next voting round.

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 11 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Faustian

1. Strauss: Arabella
2. Lully: Armide
3. Busoni: Doktor Faust
4. Verdi: Ernani
5. Thomas: Mignon


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Strauss - Arabella
2. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
3. Cherubini - Médée
4. Thomas - Mignon


----------



## GioCar

1. Nono: Prometeo
2. Busoni: Doktor Faust
3. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
4. Cherubini: Médée
5. Verdi: Ernani


----------



## Guest

1. Nono
2. Busoni


----------



## Sloe

Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Verdi: Ernani
Cherubini: Médée
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Verdi: I vespri siciliani


----------



## nina foresti

1. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
2. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
3. Verdi: Ernani
4. Cherubini: Medee


----------



## Selby

Busoni
Nono
Lully


----------



## Amara

Tchaikovsky: Iolanta


----------



## Azol

Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Verdi: Ernani


----------



## OperaChic

Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Thomas: Mignon
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: I vespri siciliani


----------



## PaulieGatto

Busoni: Doktor Faust
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Thomas - Mignon 
Nono: Prometeo
Cherubini: Médée


----------



## Figleaf

1.Thomas: Mignon 
2.Verdi: Ernani
3. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
4. Verdi: Les Vêpres Siciliennes
5. Cherubini: Medée


----------



## bobleflaneur

Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Cherubini: Médée
Verdi: Ernani
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta


----------



## tdc

Lully
Hindemith


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Thomas: Mignon
2. Verdi: Ernani
3. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
4. Lully: Armide
5. Cherubini: Médée


----------



## Guest

For the record, contrary to some statements made a few days ago... I am vaguely familiar with ~5 operas on this list. But I have no desire to vote for any of them but the 2 I selected.


----------



## gardibolt

1. Cherubini: Médée
2. Verdi: I vespri siciliani 
3. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
4. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
5. Busoni: Doktor Faust


----------



## Mika

Verdi: Ernani
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Lully: Armide
Cherubini: Médée


----------



## sabrina

1. Verdi-Ernani
2. Verdi-I vespri siciliani


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
2. Strauss: Arabella
3. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
4. Lully: Armide
5. Cherubini: Médée


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

IOLANTA IS FINALLY GOING ON... I'M HAPPY!!
Ahem...
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Strauss: Arabella
Thomas: Mignon


----------



## Sonata

Tchaikovsky: Iolanta 
Lully: Armide
Strauss: Arabella 
Verdi: I vespri siciliani 
Verdi: Ernani


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the fifteenth voting round, and the final order for positions 141-150 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo

Note: I vespri siciliani received less points than Ernani in this voting round so it did not make the list, but it will automatically proceed to the next voting round.

*Nomination Round 16 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 150 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The sixteenth nomination round will close after 3 days on Thursday, October 10th at 23:00EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Doctor Atomic
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Adès: The Tempest
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Cherubini: Médée
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Falla: La vida breve
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Halévy: La Juive
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Lully: Armide
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Massenet: Thaïs
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Nono: Prometeo
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reimann: Lear
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Arabella
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Thomas: Mignon
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Faustian

I had to shut down this voting round a few hours earlier than usual only because I will be busy later this evening and it wouldn't have gotten done until tomorrow night otherwise.


----------



## Guest

_1. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
3. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
4. Benjamin: Written On Skin
5. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury
6. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
7. Feldman: Neither
8. Romitelli: An Index Of Metals
9. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
10. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
11. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
12. Furrer: Begehren
13. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
14. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
15. Eötvös: Three Sisters
16. Holliger: Schneewittchen
17. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
18. Carter: What Next?
19. Aperghis: Avis De Tempête
20. André: ...22,13..._


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
4. Barber: Vanessa
5. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
6. Verdi: Luisa Miller
7. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
8. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
9. Donizetti: Poliuto
10. Verdi: Stiffelio
11. Verdi: Attila
12. Boito: Nerone
13. Charpentier: Louise
14. Giordano: Fedora
15. Bellini: Il pirata
16. Poulenc: La voix humaine
17. Erkel: Bank Ban
18. Massenet: Cendrillon
19. Cilea: L'arlesiana


----------



## SixFootScowl

1 Flotow: Martha
2 Pergolesi: La serva padrona
3 Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
4 Mascagni: L'amico Fritz


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
3. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
4. D’Indy- Fervaal
5. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
6. Donizetti- La Favorite
7. Massenet- Herodiade
8. Adam- Le Chalet
9. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
10. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
11. Gounod- Mireille
12. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
13. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
14. Auber- La Muette de Portici
15. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
16. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars
17. Reyer- Salammbô
18. Bruneau- Messidor
19. Gluck - Armide
20. Napravnik - Dubrovsky


----------



## science

1. Enescu: Oedipe
2. Purcell: King Arthur 
3. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
4. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
5. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
6. Dallapicolla: Il prigioniero
7. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
8. Caccini: L’Euridice 
9. Golijov: Ainadamar 
10. Joplin: Treemonisha 
11. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
12. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzchen 
13. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
14. Langgaard: Antikrist 
15. Schulhoff: Flammen 
16. Lehar: The Merry Widow
17. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
18. Martinu: The Greek Passion 
19. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
20. Henze: Boulevard Solitude


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Feldman: Neither
2. Reich: The Cave
3. Langgaard: Antikrist
4. Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun
5. Glass: The Perfect American
6. Wagner: Rienzi


----------



## bobleflaneur

Janacek, The Makropulos Case
Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Rimsky-Korsakov, The Golden Cockerel
Weill, The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Tippett, A Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, La Belle Helene
Strauss, Intermezzo
Prokofiev, The Gambler
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Weber, Oberon
Handel, Ariodante
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Handel, Hercules
Verdi, Luisa Miller
Britten, Albert Herring
Lehar, The Merry Widow
Thomson, Four Saints in Three Acts
Gilbert and Sullivan, The Gondoliers
Maxwell Davies, The Lighthouse
Weill, Street Scene


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Smetana - Hubička
3. Strauss - Daphne
4. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
5. Verdi - Luisa Miller
6. Donizetti - Poliuto
7. Britten - Albert Herring 
8. Charpentier - Louise
9. Smetana - Dalibor
10. Chabrier - L'étoile
11. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
12. Nielsen - Maskarade
13. Offenbach- La Périchole
14. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
15. Ibert - Persée et Andromède
16. Verdi - Attila 
17. Janáček - The Excursions of Mr. Brouček 
18. Strauss - Feuersnot
19. Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
20. Lortzing - Der Wildschütz


----------



## Sonata

1. Lully: Thesee
2. Lully: Psyche
3. Charpentier: Orphee
4. Massenet: Heriodade
5. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
6. Gluck: Alceste
7. Lehar: Merry Widow
8. Gluck: Iphigenie in Aulide
9. Haydn: Armide
10. Mozart: Il Re Pastore
11. Verdi: Luisa Miller
12. Strauss: Daphne
13. Verdi: Stiffelio
14. Puccini: Le Villi
15. Rimsky Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitez
16. Vivaldi: Griselda
17. Vivaldi: Bajazet
18. Haydn: La Fidelta Premiata
19. Verdi: Sicilian Vespers
20. Mercandante: Maria Stuarda


----------



## Guest

science said:


> 18. Martinu: The Greek Passion


I need to listen to this again. While my main memory is the bit near the beginning... _"I don't beat my wife, she beats me..."_... I suppose I remember some pretty good music too.


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
16. Guiseppe Verdi - Stiffelio
17. Richard Strauss - Daphne
18. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
19. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
20. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Rodelinda
2.	Rossini: Otello
3.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
4.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
5.	Rossini: Armida
6.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
7.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
8.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
9.	Various: The Enchanted Island
10.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
11.	Verdi: Giovanna d’Arco
12.	Lehár: The Merry Widow
13.	Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
14.	Rossini: Il turco in Italia


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Lehar - The Merry Widow
3. Janáček - The Makoropolous Case
4. Handel - Ariodante
5. Arne - Artaxerxes
6. Orff - Antigonae
7. Menotti: The Consul
8. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
9. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
10. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
11. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
12. Pfitzner - Palestrina
13. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
14. Enescu - Oedipe
15. Rossini - Semiramide
16. Langgaard: Antikrist
17. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
18. Charpentier - Louise
19. Gluck - Alceste
20. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine


----------



## GioCar

1. Berio: Un re in ascolto
2. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
3. Schubert: Fierrabras
4. Mozart: Lucio Silla
5. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
6. Stravinsky: Mavra
7. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
8. Purcell: King Arthur
9. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
10. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
11. Weber: Euryanthe
12. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
13. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
14. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
15. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
16. Francesconi: Quartett
17. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima et di corpo

I'm quite busy this week so I have little time to think how to complete my list for this round. Moreover I'd like to listen to Enescu's Oedipe before adding other works. Hope to do that in the weekend.


----------



## gardibolt

1. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
2. Wagner: Rienzi
3. Barber:Vanessa
4. Donizetti: Poliuto
5. Bellini: Il Pirata
6. Ponchielli: La Gioconda


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
2. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
3. Handel - Xerxes
4. Glass - The Photographer
5. Vivaldi - Giustino
6. Adams - The Gospel According to The Other Mary


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
3. Rossini - Ermione
4. Sullivan - The Mikado
5. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
6. Verdi - Luisa Miller
7. Handel - Ariodante
8. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
9. Wagner- Rienzi
10. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
11. Weber - Euryanthe
12. Pfitzner - Palestrina
13. Gluck - Alceste
14. Prokofiev - The Gambler
15. Lehar - The Merry Widow
16. Handel - Rodelinda
17. Schubert - Fierrabras
18. Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
19. Marschner - Der Vampyr
20. Strauss - Daphne


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel - Ariodante
2. Handel - Rodelinda
3. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
4. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
5. Weber - Euryanthe
6. Gluck - Alceste
7. Sullivan - The Mikado
8. Schubert - Fierrabras
9. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
10. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
11. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
12. Strauss - Daphne
13. Heggie - Moby-Dick
14. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
15. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
16. Wagner - Rienzi
17. Handel - Rinaldo
18. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
19. Barber - Vanessa
20. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Heggie - Moby Dick
2. Glass - The Perfect American
3. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
4. Wainwright - Prima Donna
5. Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
6. Penderecki - Die Teufel Von Loudun
7. Benjamin - Written On Skin
8. Barber - Vanessa
9. Floyd - Susannah
10. Muhly - Two Boys
11. Rossini - Semiramide
12. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
13. Pergolesi - La serva padrona
14. Cavelli - Il Giasone
15. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
16. Weber - Euryanthe
17. Wagner - Rienzi
18. Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
19. Enescu - Oedipe
20. Janáček - Věc Makropulos


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
2. Charpentier: Louise 
3. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
4. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
5. Lully: Thésé
6. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
7. Gluck: Alceste
8. Enescu: Œdipe
9. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
10. Lully: Psyché
11. Lully: Phaëton
12. Massenet: Don Quichotte
13. Rameau: Les Paladins 
14. Verdi: Luisa Miller
15. Charpentier: Medée
16. Lalo: Le roi d'Ys
17. Handel: Ariodante
18. Gluck: Armide
19. Gounod: Mireille
20. Ravel: L'heure espagnole


----------



## Balthazar

1. Reich ~ The Cave
2. Lully ~ Thésée
3. Janáček ~ The Makropolous Case
4. Heggie ~ Moby-Dick
5. Benjamin ~ Written on Skin
6. Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
7. Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
8. Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
9. Feldman ~ Neither
10. Szymanowski ~ King Roger
11. Barber ~ Vanessa
12. Handel ~ Rinaldo
13. Verdi ~ Luisa Miller
14. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire
15. Menotti ~ The Consul
16. Joplin ~ Treemonisha
17. Purcell ~ King Arthur
18. Thomson ~ Four Saints in Three Acts
19. Poulenc ~ La voix humaine
20. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny


----------



## Trout

I'll vote, despite being woefully underqualified at this stage, only because it might be Thomson's round.

1. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
2. Copland - The Tender Land
3. Zemlinsky - Eine florentinische Tragödie
4. Reich - The Cave
5. Enescu - Oedipe
6. Feldman - Neither


----------



## Faustian

I'm going to have to apologize because I've been incredibly busy and am not going to be able to add up the votes tonight, but I promise I will count them as soon as I can. Maybe extending the nomination round a little bit is a good thing anyways; I think at this point getting more participation is more important than getting through it quickly. But thank you everyone for your continued support.


----------



## tdc

1. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
2. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
3. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
4. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
5. Purcell: King Arthur 
6. Rameau: Les Paladins 
7. Reich: The Cave
8. Lully: Thésée 
9. Szymanowski: King Roger
10. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
11. Berio: Outis 
12. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide


----------



## tdc

For some reason it never registered with me until now that Partch's Delusion of the Fury qualified, I would've been voting for it many rounds ago.


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> For some reason it never registered with me until now that Partch's Delusion of the Fury qualified, I would've been voting for it many rounds ago.


Same here! Well, I knew it qualified... but I had simply totally forgotten!



> Maybe extending the nomination round a little bit is a good thing anyways; I think at this point getting more participation is more important than getting through it quickly.


Maybe this will give the undervoters some time to listen to some new operas


----------



## gardibolt

nathanb said:


> Same here! Well, I knew it qualified... but I had simply totally forgotten!
> 
> Maybe this will give the undervoters some time to listen to some new operas


Haha I'm still catching up with the old operas.....


----------



## Azol

1 - Rossini: Semiramide
2 - Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
3 - Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
4 - Meyerbeer - Dinorah
5 - Verdi - I Lombardi
6 - Rossini - Maometto II/L'assedio di Corinto
7 - Melartin - Aino


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini - Ermione
2. Mozart - La finta giardiniera
3. Rossini - Armida
4. Verdi - Stiffelio
5. Enescu - Oedipe
6. Rossini - Semiramide
7. Rossini Il turco in Italia
8. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
9. Rossini - Otello
10. Rossini - La pietra del paragone
11. Mozart - Il Re Pastore
12. Offenbach - La Périchole
13. Piazzolla - Maria de Buenos Aires 
14. Romberg - The student prince
15. Pergolesi: La serva padrona


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 151-160 on our final list:

Verdi: I vespri siciliani (inducted last round)
Verdi: Luisa Miller (7 nominations, 113 points)
Enescu: Œdipe (6 nominations, 104 points)
Janáček: The Makropulos Case (5 nominations, 93 points)
Handel: Ariodante (5 nominations, 90 points)
Reich: The Cave (4 nominations, 90 points)
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (6 nominations, 88 points)
Lully: Thésée (4 nominations, 88 points)
Verdi: Stiffelio (5 nominations, 86 points)
Barber: Vanessa (5 nominations, 85 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Guest

I may be in trouble this round. I only very vaguely know one (Reich) and not well enough to cast votes. Guess that'll be my next Janacek opera, at least.

How can I have so many operas to nominate and so few to vote for??


----------



## Faustian

nathanb said:


> I may be in trouble this round. I only very vaguely know one (Reich) and not well enough to cast votes. Guess that'll be my next Janacek opera, at least.
> 
> How can I have so many operas to nominate and so few to vote for??


I feel your pain. And really, a couple of your nominations were close to making it. In any case, I thank you for your recommendations, I've gotten great enjoyment listening to many operas on yours and others' lists that I was previously unfamiliar with. I've recently become obsessed with Dallapiccola's Il Prigionero for example; an extraordinary work.


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel: Ariodante
2. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
3. Barber: Vanessa


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Barber: Vanessa
2. Enescu: Œdipe
3. Janáček: Věc Makropulos


----------



## Azol

Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Verdi: Stiffelio
Verdi: Luisa Miller

So it happens...


----------



## nina foresti

1. Barber: Vanessa
2. Verdi: Luisa Miller
3. Verdi: I vespri Siciliani
4. Janacek: The Makropulos Case
5. Verdi: Stiffelio


----------



## Balthazar

1. Reich ~ The Cave
2. Lully ~ Thésée
3. Janáček ~ The Makropolous Case
4. Barber ~ Vanessa
5. Verdi ~ Luisa Miller


----------



## sabrina

1. Verdi: Stiffelio
2. Enescu: OEdipe
3. Verdi: Luisa Miller
4. Verdi: I vespri siciliani


----------



## Amara

Lehár: Die lustige Witwe


----------



## Sloe

Verdi: Stiffelio
Barber: Vanessa
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe


----------



## bobleflaneur

Janáček: The Makropulos Case
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
Handel: Ariodante
Enescu: Œdipe


----------



## Guest

Faustian said:


> I feel your pain. And really, a couple of your nominations were close to making it. In any case, I thank you for your recommendations, I've gotten great enjoyment listening to many operas on yours and others' lists that I was previously unfamiliar with. I've recently become obsessed with Dallapiccola's Il Prigionero for example; an extraordinary work.


My list contains so many operas that I love so much that it kind of arouses me, so I'm happy to post the thing over and over.


----------



## OperaChic

Verdi: Luisa Miller
Handel: Ariodante
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Verdi - Stiffelio
2. Verdi - Luisa Miller
3. Enescu - Œdipe


----------



## Figleaf

1. Enescu: Œdipe
2. Verdi: Luisa Miller
3. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
4. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe


----------



## Mika

Janáček: The Makropulos Case
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Enescu: Œdipe
Handel: Ariodante
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe


----------



## Sonata

Lully: Thésée 
Verdi: I vespri siciliani 
Verdi: Stiffelio
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
Janáček: The Makropulos Case


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Lully: Thésée
2. Enescu: Œdipe
3. Verdi: Luisa Miller
4. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
4. Barber: Vanessa


----------



## gardibolt

1. Verdi: I vespri siciliani 
2. Barber: Vanessa
3. Lehar: Merry Widow


----------



## GioCar

1. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
2. Enescu: Œdipe
3. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
4. Handel: Ariodante
5. Janáček: The Makropulos Case


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Lehar - The Merry Widow
2. Janáček - The Makoropolous Case
3. Handel - Ariodante
4. Enescu - Oedipe
5. Barber: Vanessa


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the sixteenth voting round, and the final order for positions 151-160 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo
151. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
152. Verdi: Luisa Miller
153. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
154. Enescu: Œdipe
155. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
156. Barber: Vanessa
157. Verdi: Stiffelio
158. Handel: Ariodante
159. Lully: Thésée
160. Reich: The Cave

*Nomination Round 17 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 160 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The seventeenth nomination round will close after 5 days on Saturday, October 24th at 10:00EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Doctor Atomic
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Adès: The Tempest
Barber: Vanessa
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Cherubini: Médée
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Enescu: Œdipe
Falla: La vida breve
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Halévy: La Juive
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Ariodante
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Janáček: The Makropulos Case
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Lully: Armide
Lully: Thésée
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Massenet: Thaïs
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Nono: Prometeo
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reich: The Cave
Reimann: Lear
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Arabella
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Thomas: Mignon
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Stiffelio
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel - Rodelinda
2. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
3. Gluck - Alceste
4. Weber - Euryanthe
5. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
6. Dallapiccola - Il prigioniero
7. Sullivan - The Mikado
8. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
9. Schubert - Fierrabras
10. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
11. Strauss - Daphne
12. Heggie - Moby-Dick
13. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
14. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
15. Wagner - Rienzi
16. Handel - Rinaldo
17. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
18. Purcell - King Arthur
19. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
20. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun


----------



## Guest

Repost. Once some space gets cleared up, some other things I'm considering include _Antikrist_, _Kullervo_, _Wagner Dream_, _I Hate Mozart_, _Satyricon_, and so on...

_1. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
3. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
4. Benjamin: Written On Skin
5. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury
6. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
7. Feldman: Neither
8. Romitelli: An Index Of Metals
9. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
10. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
11. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
12. Furrer: Begehren
13. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
14. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
15. Eötvös: Three Sisters
16. Holliger: Schneewittchen
17. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
18. Carter: What Next?
19. Aperghis: Avis De Tempête
20. André: ...22,13..._


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
4. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
5. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
6. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
7. Donizetti: Poliuto
8. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
9. Verdi: Attila
10. Boito: Nerone
11. Bellini: Il pirata
12. Poulenc: La voix humaine
13. Charpentier: Louise
14. Massenet: Cendrillon
15. Giordano: Fedora
16. Erkel: Bank Ban


----------



## gardibolt

1. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
2. Wagner: Rienzi
3. Donizetti: Poliuto
4. Bellini: Il Pirata
5. Ponchielli: La Gioconda


----------



## science

1. Purcell: King Arthur 
2. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
3. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
4. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
5. Dallapicolla: Il prigioniero
6. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
7. Caccini: L’Euridice 
8. Golijov: Ainadamar 
9. Joplin: Treemonisha 
10. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
11. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzchen 
12. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
13. Langgaard: Antikrist 
14. Schulhoff: Flammen 
15. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
16. Martinu: The Greek Passion 
17. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
18. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
19. Hindemith: Cardillac 
20. Gluck: Alceste


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini: Ermione
2. Rossini: Armida
3. Mozart: La finta giardiniera
4. Rossini: Semiramide
5. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
6. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
7. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
8. Pergolesi: Lo frate 'nnamorato
9. Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
10. Romberg: The student prince
11. Johann Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
12. Mozart: Lucio Silla


----------



## SixFootScowl

1 Flotow: Martha
2 Pergolesi: La serva padrona
3 Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
4 Cherubini: Lodoiska
5 Mascagni: L'amico Fritz


----------



## bobleflaneur

Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Thomson, Four Saints in Three Acts
Rimsky-Korsakov, The Golden Cockerel
Weill, The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Tippett, A Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, La Belle Helene
Strauss, Intermezzo
Prokofiev, The Gambler
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Weber, Oberon
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Handel, Hercules
Britten, Albert Herring
Gilbert and Sullivan, The Gondoliers
Maxwell Davies, The Lighthouse
Weill, Street Scene
Britten, The Rape of Lucretia
Rossini, Turco in Italia
Menotti, The Telephone
Rossini, Tancredi


----------



## GioCar

tdc said:


> For some reason it never registered with me until now that Partch's Delusion of the Fury qualified, I would've been voting for it many rounds ago.


Another intriguing work (unknown to me) to listen to before casting my votes...Luckily I found a recording available for streaming...


----------



## tdc

GioCar said:


> Another intriguing work (unknown to me) to listen to before casting my votes...Luckily I found a recording available for streaming...


An outstanding piece of music! Hopefully you can find a way to view the production as well. The visual aspect was quite important to Partch and he wanted the performers to focus on the meticulous execution of each aspect of the physical representation of this work and dedicate themselves to that to the same degree as the music itself.


----------



## Clayton

1. Rameau - Les Fêtes d'Hébé
2. Lully - Phaëton
3. Vinci - Artaserse
4. Pergolesi - L'olimpiade
5. Terradellas - Artaserse
6. Scarlatti - Griselda
7. Vivaldi - L'incoronazione di Dario
8. Cavalli - Artemisia
9. Cavalli - La Calisto
10. Handel - Orlando
11. Handel - Deidamia
12. Hasse - Siroe Re di Persia
13. Handel - Faramondo
14. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
15. Vivaldi - La Verità in cimento
16. Terradellas - Sesostri
17. Campra - Le carnaval de Venise
18. Charpentier - Médée
19. Cesti - Orontea
20. Cavalli - La Calisto


----------



## GioCar

tdc said:


> An outstanding piece of music! Hopefully you can find a way to view the production as well. The visual aspect was quite important to Partch and he wanted the performers to focus on the meticulous execution of each aspect of the physical representation of this work and dedicate themselves to that to the same degree as the music itself.


I've just realized that it was also enshrined in the post-1950 project but for some reason I didn't pay attention to it...
Unfortunately I could not find on YT a fully staged performance. Just wondering if a video has ever been commercially released.


----------



## tdc

GioCar said:


> I've just realized that it was also enshrined in the post-1950 project but for some reason I didn't pay attention to it...
> Unfortunately I could not find on YT a fully staged performance. Just wondering if a video has ever been commercially released.


Yes, the post-1950 project is how I discovered it, I'm not sure about the commercial release... There was a great version up on youtube I had saved but just checked it again and now unfortunately that YouTube account has been terminated.

Maybe check back on youtube periodically.

I do plan to purchase a copy of this work myself at some point, (and ideally see it live as well) its on my wish list.


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Rodelinda
2.	Rossini: Otello
3.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
4.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
5.	Rossini: Armida
6.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
7.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
8.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
9.	Various: The Enchanted Island
10.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
11.	Verdi: Giovanna d’Arco
12.	Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
13.	Rossini: Il turco in Italia


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
16. Richard Strauss - Daphne
17. Gian Fransesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
18. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
19. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd 
20. Heinrich Marschner - Der Vampyr


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Smetana - Hubička
2. Strauss - Daphne
3. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
4. Donizetti - Poliuto
5. Britten - Albert Herring 
6. Charpentier - Louise
7. Smetana - Dalibor
8. Chabrier - L'étoile
9. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
10. Nielsen - Maskarade
11. Offenbach- La Périchole
12. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
13. Ibert - Persée et Andromède
14. Verdi - Attila 
15. Janáček - The Excursions of Mr. Brouček
16. Strauss - Feuersnot
17. Offenbach - La vie parisienne
18. Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor
19. Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
20. Lortzing - Der Wildschütz


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
3. Rossini - Ermione
4. Sullivan - The Mikado
5. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
6. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
7. Wagner- Rienzi
8. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
9. Weber - Euryanthe
10. Pfitzner - Palestrina
11. Gluck - Alceste
12. Prokofiev - The Gambler
13. Handel - Rodelinda
14. Schubert - Fierrabras
15. Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
16. Marschner - Der Vampyr
17. Strauss - Daphne
18. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
19. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
20. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide


----------



## Trout

1. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
2. Partch - Delusion of the Fury
3. Copland - The Tender Land
4. Zemlinsky - Eine florentinische Tragödie
5. Feldman - Neither

Likewise, I would have voted for the Partch much earlier, had I known it qualified.


----------



## Mika

Adès: Powder Her Face
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Golijov: Ainadamar
Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Sallinen : The King Goes Forth to France
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations
Benjamin: Written On Skin
Britten: Albert Herring
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Handel: Rinaldo
Wagner: Rienzi
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Strauss: Daphne
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
Henze: Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith: Cardillac


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
2. Charpentier: Louise 
3. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
4. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
5. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
6. Gluck: Alceste
7. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
8. Lully: Psyché
9. Lully: Phaëton
10. Massenet: Don Quichotte
11. Rameau: Les Paladins 
12. Charpentier: Medée
13. Lalo: Le roi d'Ys
14. Gluck: Armide
15. Gounod: Mireille
16. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
17. Meyerbeer: Le prophète
18. Handel: Rodelinda
19. Fauré: Pénélope


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
2. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
3. Glass - The Photographer
4. Feldman - Neither*
5. Handel - Xerxes
6. Vivaldi - Giustino
7. Glass - Hydrogen Jukebox
8. Adams - The Gospel According to The Other Mary

* Wow. Next stop: For Philip Guston.


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
3. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
4. D’Indy- Fervaal
5. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
6. Donizetti- La Favorite
7. Massenet- Herodiade
8. Adam- Le Chalet
9. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
10. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
11. Gounod- Mireille
12. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
13. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
14. Auber- La Muette de Portici
15. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
16. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars
17. Reyer- Salammbô
18. Bruneau- Messidor
19. Gluck - Armide
20. Napravnik - Dubrovsky


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> * Wow. Next stop: For Philip Guston.


Personally I prefer to stick with things no longer than "Violin And String Quartet" (or even no longer than "Crippled Symmetry"), because it can be frustrating to be unable to listen to a work consecutively. Not that the sounds produced in "For Philip Guston" or "Second String Quartet" aren't equally lovely, but be careful making that leap from 1 hour to 4 hours instantaneously. You might be saying "screw you Morty" tomorrow, if you're not careful 

[Yes, I know this would make operas seemingly a difficult thing, but operas are at least subdivided over acts, scenes, etc to allow for reasonable break points!]


----------



## Sonata

1. Massenet: Heriodade
2. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
3. Strauss: Daphne
4. Strauss: Friedenstag
5. Lully: Psyche
6. Charpentier: Orhpee
7. Haydn: Armide
8. Gluck: Alceste
9. Gluck: Iphigenie in Tauride
10. Mozart: Il Re Pastore
11. Mercandante: Maria Stuarda
12. Verdi: Attila
13. Lully: Phaeton
14. Vivaldi: Griselda
15. Rossini: Semiramide
16. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City etc etc
17. Verdi: Giovanna D'Arco
18. Mozart: La Finta Giardnera
19. Verdi: I Du Foscari
20. Vivaldi: Bajazet


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Arne - Artaxerxes
3. Partch - Delusion of the Fury
4. Orff - Antigonae
5. Menotti: The Consul
6. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
7. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
8. Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
9. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
10. Pfitzner - Palestrina
11. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
12. Rossini - Semiramide
13. Langgaard: Antikrist
14. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
15. Charpentier - Louise
16. Gluck - Alceste
17. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine 
18. Henze - Boulevard Solitude
19. Joplin - Treemonisha 
20. Bernstein - Candide


----------



## tdc

1. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
2. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
3. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero 
4. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
5. Purcell: King Arthur 
6. Rameau: Les Paladins 
7. Szymanowski: King Roger
8. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
9. Berio: Outis 
10. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide 
11. Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun 
12. Gluck: Alceste
13. Weber: Euryanthe
14. Berio: Un re in ascolto


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will close in less than 20 hours.*


----------



## tdc

Sonata said:


> 9. Gluck: Iphigenie in Tauride


This Opera has already made it in at 96.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Feldman: Neither
2. Langgaard: Antikrist
3. Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun
4. Glass: The Perfect American
5. Wagner: Rienzi
6. Glass: The Photographer


----------



## Balthazar

1. Heggie ~ Moby-Dick
2. Benjamin ~ Written on Skin
3. Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
4. Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
5. Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
6. Feldman ~ Neither
7. Szymanowski ~ King Roger
8. Handel ~ Rinaldo
9. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire
10. Menotti ~ The Consul
11. Joplin ~ Treemonisha
12. Purcell ~ King Arthur
13. Thomson ~ Four Saints in Three Acts
14. Poulenc ~ La voix humaine
15. Weill ~ Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
16. Lachenmann ~ Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
17. Mascagni ~ Iris
18. Bellini ~ Il Pirata
19. Vivaldi ~ Farnace
20. Lully ~ Psyché


----------



## GioCar

1. Berio: Un re in ascolto
2. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
3. Schubert: Fierrabras
4. Mozart: Lucio Silla
5. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
6. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
7. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
8. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
9. Purcell: King Arthur
10. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
11. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
12. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
13. Weber: Euryanthe
14. Sciarrino: Macbeth
15. Berio: Outis
16. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
17. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
18. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
19. Francesconi: Quartett
20. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima et di corpo

I spent my latest evenings listening to some works previously unknown to me, so I've changed my list a bit, although I feel it's quite early to make a "right" ranking for them. I've been impressed by Lachenmann for sure. Re. the Partch's one, I'd really like to see it performed...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Has anyone heard Penderecki's _Paradise Lost_? The opening alone is among the more startling things I've heard.


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 161-170 on our final list:

Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts (6 nominations, 114 points)
Feldman: Neither (5 nominations, 107 points)
Partch: Delusion of the Fury (5 nominations, 107 points)
Gluck: Alceste (7 nominations, 106 points)
Strauss: Daphne (6 nominations, 91 points)
Wagner: Rienzi (5 nominations, 87 points)
Purcell: King Arthur (5 nominations, 85 points)
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel (4 nominations, 85 points)
Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero (4 nominations, 84 points)
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (5 nominations, 83 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Feldman - Neither


----------



## Balthazar

1. Feldman
2. Purcell
3. Thomson
4. Lachenmann
5. Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## GioCar

1. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
2. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
3. Purcell: King Arthur
4. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
5. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Feldman
2. Wagner


----------



## science

Purcell: King Arthur (5 nominations, 85 points)
Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero (4 nominations, 84 points)
Partch: Delusion of the Fury (5 nominations, 107 points)
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel (4 nominations, 85 points)
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (5 nominations, 83 points)


----------



## Faustian

1. Gluck: Alceste
2. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
3. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
4. Strauss: Daphne
5. Wagner: Rienzi


----------



## nina foresti

1. Wagner: Rienzi
(Is it fair to rate something I have neither heard nor seen?)
I chose this simply because I love Wagner's music. I know nothing about the opera itself.


----------



## tdc

Partch
Dallapiccola
Purcell
Gluck


----------



## Faustian

nina foresti said:


> 1. Wagner: Rienzi
> (Is it fair to rate something I have neither heard nor seen?)
> I chose this simply because I love Wagner's music. I know nothing about the opera itself.


You're free to cast a vote for whatever reason you'd like, but if you love Wagner's music you should definitely check out the work.


----------



## nina foresti

Faustian said:


> You're free to cast a vote for whatever reason you'd like, but if you love Wagner's music you should definitely check out the work.


It's in the queue. So many operas, so little time....


----------



## bobleflaneur

Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
Partch: Delusion of the Fury
Purcell: King Arthur
Feldman: Neither


----------



## Guest

_1. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
2. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury
3. Feldman: Neither
4. Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero
5. Purcell: King Arthur_

I'm listening to the Lachenmann right now, because Lachenmann has been some of my fav jams lately.


----------



## tdc

nathanb said:


> I'm listening to the Lachenmann right now


I am too - really creative use of sound. The piece has some elements I quite like. I can't bring myself to vote for it because it really doesn't speak to me on the whole at this time. I haven't really found the key to fully appreciating Lachenmann's works from a structural standpoint. That said its certainly an interesting piece.


----------



## Sloe

Strauss: Daphne
Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
Wagner: Rienzi


----------



## PaulieGatto

Partch - Delusion of the Fury
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
Thomson - Four Saints in Three Acts
Lachenmann - Das Mädchen Mit Den Schwefelhölzern
Gluck - Alceste


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Gluck: Alceste


----------



## OperaChic

Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
Wagner: Rienzi
Gluck: Alceste
Strauss: Daphne


----------



## Trout

1. Thomson
2. Partch
3. Feldman


----------



## Figleaf

1.Gluck: Alceste
2.Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel 
3.Wagner: Rienzi


----------



## Mika

Wagner: Rienzi
Strauss : Daphne


----------



## gardibolt

1. Thomson Saints
2. Wagner Rienzi
3. Rimsky Golden Cockerel
4. Gluck Alceste
5. Strauss Daphne

And with that, I think I'm done contributing to this list. I'm having serious trouble coming up with any more operas I remember having heard. Good luck, guys.


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the seventeenth voting round, and the final order for positions 161-170 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo
151. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
152. Verdi: Luisa Miller
153. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
154. Enescu: Œdipe
155. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
156. Barber: Vanessa
157. Verdi: Stiffelio
158. Handel: Ariodante
159. Lully: Thésée
160. Reich: The Cave
161. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
162. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
163. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
164. Wagner: Rienzi
165. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
166. Gluck: Alceste
167. Purcell: King Arthur
168. Feldman: Neither
169. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
170. Strauss: Daphne

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by the number of nominations and points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 18 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 170 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The eighteenth nomination round will close after 5 days on Saturday, October 31st at 10:00EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Doctor Atomic
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Adès: The Tempest
Barber: Vanessa
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Cherubini: Médée
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Enescu: Œdipe
Falla: La vida breve
Feldman: Neither
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Alceste
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Halévy: La Juive
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Ariodante
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Janáček: The Makropulos Case
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Lully: Armide
Lully: Thésée
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Massenet: Thaïs
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Nono: Prometeo
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Partch: Delusion of the Fury
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reich: The Cave
Reimann: Lear
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Arabella
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Daphne
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Thomas: Mignon
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Stiffelio
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel - Rodelinda
2. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
3. Weber - Euryanthe
4. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
5. Sullivan - The Mikado
6. Schubert - Fierrabras
7. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
8. Heggie - Moby-Dick
9. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
10. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
11. Handel - Rinaldo
12. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
13. Handel - Orlando
14. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
15. Benjamin - Written On Skin
16. Menotti - The Consul
17. Pergolesi - La serva padrona
18. Charpentier, G. - Louise
19. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
20. Prokofiev - The Gambler


----------



## SixFootScowl

1 Flotow: Martha
2 Pergolesi: La serva padrona
3 Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
4 Cherubini: Lodoiska
5 Mascagni: L'amico Fritz

Edit: I am going to keep plugging these in every round and finally someday after everyone else gets all their favorites on the list and I am the only one left, my vote will count, and they will get on the list. Persistence pays off so they say. :lol:


----------



## science

1. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie 
2. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
3. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
4. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
5. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
6. Caccini: L’Euridice 
7. Golijov: Ainadamar 
8. Joplin: Treemonisha 
9. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
11. Langgaard: Antikrist 
12. Schulhoff: Flammen 
13. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
14. Martinu: The Greek Passion 
15. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
16. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
17. Hindemith: Cardillac 
18. Haas: Sarlaten 
19. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
20. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Giordano: Fedora
4. Ponchielli: La gioconda
5. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
6. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
7. Cilea: L'arlesiana
8. Poulenc: La voix humaine
9. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
10. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
11. Donizetti: Poliuto
12. Boito: Nerone
13. Picker: An American Tragedy
14.Verdi: Attila
15. Bellini: Il pirata
16. Donizetti: La favorita
17. Charpentier: Louise
18. Massenet: Cendrillon
19. Golijov: Ainadamar
20. Erkel: Bank Ban


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Francesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Carl Maria von Weber - Euryanthe
12. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
13. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
14. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
15. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
16. Gian Francesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
17. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
18. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd
19. Heinrich Marschner - Der Vampyr 
20. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Fra Gherardo


----------



## Sloe

Florestan said:


> Edit: I am going to keep plugging these in every round and finally someday after everyone else gets all their favorites on the list and I am the only one left, my vote will count, and they will get on the list. Persistence pays off so they say. :lol:


You are not the only one. One thing that can be said about this thread is that there are a lot of operas.


----------



## Guest

A fine list you've got there, Faustian!

_1. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
3. Benjamin: Written On Skin
4. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
5. Romitelli: An Index Of Metals
6. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
7. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
8. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
9. Furrer: Begehren
10. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
11. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
12. Eötvös: Three Sisters
13. Holliger: Schneewittchen
14. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
15. Carter: What Next?
16. Aperghis: Avis De Tempête
17. André: ...22,13...
18. Harvey: Wagner Dream
19. Langgaard: Antikrist
20. Mitterer: Massacre_


----------



## bobleflaneur

Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Weill, The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Tippett, A Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, La Belle Helene
Strauss, Intermezzo
Prokofiev, The Gambler
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Weber, Oberon
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Handel, Hercules
Britten, Albert Herring
Gilbert and Sullivan, The Gondoliers
Maxwell Davies, The Lighthouse
Weill, Street Scene
Britten, The Rape of Lucretia
Rossini, Turco in Italia
Menotti, The Telephone
Rossini, Tancredi
Birtwistle, Triumph of Time
Weber, Euryanthe


----------



## Mika

Adès: Powder Her Face
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Golijov: Ainadamar
Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Sallinen : The King Goes Forth to France
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations
Benjamin: Written On Skin
Britten: Albert Herring
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Handel: Rinaldo
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Weill : The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
Henze: Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith: Cardillac
Eötvös: Three Sisters


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
3. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
4. D’Indy- Fervaal
5. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
6. Donizetti- La Favorite
7. Massenet- Herodiade
8. Adam- Le Chalet
9. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
10. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
11. Gounod- Mireille
12. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
13. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
14. Auber- La Muette de Portici
15. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
16. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars
17. Reyer- Salammbô
18. Bruneau- Messidor
19. Gluck - Armide
20. Napravnik - Dubrovsky


----------



## Azol

Rossini - Semiramide
Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
Massenet- Herodiade
Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable


----------



## GioCar

1. Berio: Un re in ascolto
2. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
3. Schubert: Fierrabras
4. Mozart: Lucio Silla
5. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
6. Zemlinsky: Eine florentinische Tragödie
7. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
8. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
9. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
10. Weber: Euryanthe
11. Schumann: Genoveva
12. Sciarrino: Macbeth
13. Stravinsky: Le rossignol
14. Berio: Outis
15. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
16. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
17. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
18. Hindemith: Cardillac
19. Francesconi: Quartett
20. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima et di corpo


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Heggie - Moby-Dick
2. Glass - The Perfect American
3. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
4. Wainwright - Prima Donna
5. Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
6. Penderecki - Die Teufel Von Loudun
7. Benjamin - Written On Skin
8. Floyd - Susannah
9. Muhly - Two Boys
10. Rossini - Semiramide
11. Pergolesi - La serva padrona
12. Weber - Euryanthe
13. Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
14. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
15. Chin: Alice in Wonderland


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Rossini - Ermione
3. Sullivan - The Mikado
4. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
6. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
7. Weber - Euryanthe
8. Pfitzner - Palestrina
9. Prokofiev - The Gambler
10. Handel - Rodelinda
11. Schubert - Fierrabras
12. Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
13. Marschner - Der Vampyr
14. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
15. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
16. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
17. Rossini - Il turco in Italia 
18. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
19. Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
20. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles


----------



## Amara

1.	Handel: Rodelinda
2.	Heggie: Moby-Dick
3.	Rossini: Otello
4.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
5.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
6.	Rossini: Armida
7.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
8.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
9.	Various: The Enchanted Island
10.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
11.	Verdi: Giovanna d’Arco
12.	Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
13.	Rossini: Il turco in Italia


----------



## Azol

Azol said:


> Rossini - Semiramide
> *Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini*
> Meyerbeer- L'Africaine
> Massenet- Herodiade
> Massenet - Le Roi de Lahore
> Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
> Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable


Doh! Forgot Zandonai!!! Can I edit the list? Puhleeease?


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Smetana - Hubička
2. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
3. Donizetti - Poliuto
4. Britten - Albert Herring 
5. Charpentier - Louise
6. Smetana - Dalibor
7. Chabrier - L'étoile
8. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
9. Nielsen - Maskarade
10. Offenbach- La Périchole
11. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
12. Verdi - Attila
13. Offenbach - La vie parisienne
14. Janáček - The Excursions of Mr. Brouček
15. Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor
16. Ibert - Persée et Andromède
17. Strauss - Feuersnot
18. Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
19. Lortzing - Der Wildschütz 
20. Rossini - La gazza ladra


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Arne - Artaxerxes
3. Orff - Antigonae
4. Menotti - The Consul
5. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
6. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
7. Pfitzner - Palestrina
8. Rossini - Semiramide
9. Langgaard: Antikrist
10. Weill - Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
11. Charpentier - Louise
12. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
13. Henze - Boulevard Solitude
14. Joplin - Treemonisha
15. Bernstein - Candide 
16. Strauss II - Der Zigeunerbaron
17. Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor
18. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
19. Berio - Un re in ascolto
20. Adès - Powder Her Face


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
2. Charpentier: Louise 
3. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
4. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
5. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
6. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
7. Lully: Psyché
8. Lully: Phaëton
9. Massenet: Don Quichotte
10. Rameau: Les Paladins
11. Charpentier: Médée
12. Lalo: Le roi d'Ys
13. Gluck: Armide
14. Gounod: Mireille
15. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
16. Meyerbeer: Le prophète
17. Handel: Rodelinda
18. Fauré: Pénélope


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will be closing in about 12 hours.*


----------



## Balthazar

1. Heggie ~ Moby-Dick
2. Benjamin ~ Written on Skin
3. Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
4. Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
5. Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
6. Szymanowski ~ King Roger
7. Handel ~ Rinaldo
8. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire
9. Menotti ~ The Consul
10. Joplin ~ Treemonisha
11. Poulenc ~ La voix humaine
12. Weill ~ Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny
13. Mascagni ~ Iris
14. Bellini ~ Il Pirata
15. Vivaldi ~ Farnace
16. Lully ~ Psyché
17. Pergolesi ~ La serva padrona
18. Schubert ~ Fierrabras
19. Schumann ~ Genoveva
20. Rachmaninov ~ Francesca da Rimini


----------



## tdc

1. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
3. Rameau: Les Paladins 
4. Szymanowski: King Roger
5. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
6. Berio: Outis 
7. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide 
8. Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun 
9. Weber: Euryanthe
10. Berio: Un re in ascolto


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Rossini- Armida
Mascagni- Lodoletta
Massenet- Cendrillon
G. Charpentier- Louise
Rossini- Otello
Ponchielli- La Gioconda
Giordano- Fedora
Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
Handel- Rodelinda
Massenet- Sapho
Donizetti- Roberto Devereux


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 171-180 on our final list:

Meyerbeer: L'Africaine (8 nominations, 128 points)
Weber: Euryanthe (7 nominations, 110 points)
Charpentier: Louise (6 nominations, 99 points)
Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini (6 nominations, 99 points)
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie (4 nominations, 96 points)
Benjamin: Written On Skin (5 nominations, 93 points)
Handel: Rodelinda (5 nominations, 92 points)
Heggie: Moby-Dick (4 nominations, 92 points)
Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny (5 nominations, 88 points)
Pergolesi: La serva padrona (5 nominations, 76 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Balthazar

1. Heggie: Moby-Dick
2. Benjamin: Written On Skin
3. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagoni
4. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
5. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1. Charpentier: Louise
2. Handel: Rodelinda
3. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
4. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
5: RameauL Hypolite et Aricie


----------



## Azol

Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Sloe

Weber: Euryanthe
Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
Pergolesi: La serva padrona
Benjamin: Written On Skin


----------



## nina foresti

1. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
2. Charpentier: Louise
3. Handel: Rodelinda
4. Heggie: Moby Dick
5. Benjamin: Written on Skin


----------



## Guest

1. Benjamin
2. Weber
3. Rameau


----------



## bobleflaneur

Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Handel: Rodelinda
Weber: Euryanthe
Pergolesi: La serva padrona
Heggie: Moby-Dick


----------



## Faustian

1. Handel: Rodelinda
2. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
3. Weber: Euryanthe
4. Heggie: Moby-Dick
5. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Amara

Yay, finally Rodelinda and Moby-Dick! I'm glad they made the list. Rodelinda has one of the most moving and uplifting endings I've seen in opera. Such a wonderful tale of forgiveness and redemption.

1. Handel: Rodelinda
2. Heggie: Moby-Dick
3. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Pugg

1-Handel: Rodelinda 
2-Charpentier: Louise 
3-Meyerbeer: L'Africaine 
4-Weber: Euryanthe


----------



## Figleaf

1. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
2. Charpentier: Louise 
3. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Charpentier: Louise
Handel: Rodelinda

And that's all I know off this list.


----------



## GioCar

Pergolesi: La serva padrona
Weber: Euryanthe
Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Charpentier - Louise
2. Handel - Rodelinda
3. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
4. Pergolesi - La serva padrona


----------



## OperaChic

Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
Weber: Euryanthe
Handel: Rodelinda
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pergolesi: La serva padrona


----------



## Mika

Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Handel: Rodelinda
Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Benjamin: Written On Skin
Heggie: Moby-Dick


----------



## science

1. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
2. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
3. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
4. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
5. [sorry]


----------



## PaulieGatto

Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Charpentier: Louise
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
Pergolesi: La serva padrona


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the eighteenth voting round, and the final order for positions 171-180 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo
151. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
152. Verdi: Luisa Miller
153. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
154. Enescu: Œdipe
155. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
156. Barber: Vanessa
157. Verdi: Stiffelio
158. Handel: Ariodante
159. Lully: Thésée
160. Reich: The Cave
161. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
162. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
163. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
164. Wagner: Rienzi
165. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
166. Gluck: Alceste
167. Purcell: King Arthur
168. Feldman: Neither
169. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
170. Strauss: Daphne
171. Handel: Rodelinda
172. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
173. Charpentier: Louise
174. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
175. Weber: Euryanthe
176. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
177. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
178. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
179. Heggie: Moby-Dick
180. Benjamin: Written on Skin

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by the number of nominations and points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 19 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 180 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference.

The eighteenth nomination round will close after 5 days on Saturday, November 7th at 10:00EST unless user participation dictates otherwise.*


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Doctor Atomic
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Adès: The Tempest
Barber: Vanessa
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Benjamin: Written on Skin
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Charpentier: Louise
Cherubini: Médée
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Enescu: Œdipe
Falla: La vida breve
Feldman: Neither
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Alceste
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Halévy: La Juive
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Ariodante
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Rodelinda
Heggie: Moby-Dick
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Janáček: The Makropulos Case
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Lully: Armide
Lully: Thésée
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Massenet: Thaïs
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine 
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Nono: Prometeo
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Partch: Delusion of the Fury
Pergolesi: La serva padrona
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Reich: The Cave
Reimann: Lear
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Arabella
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Daphne
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Thomas: Mignon
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Stiffelio
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Guest

_Sup, Luciano

1. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
3. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
4. Romitelli: An Index Of Metals
5. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
6. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
7. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
8. Berio: Un Re In Ascolto
9. Furrer: Begehren
10. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
11. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
12. Eötvös: Three Sisters
13. Holliger: Schneewittchen
14. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
15. Carter: What Next?
16. Aperghis: Avis De Tempête
17. André: ...22,13...
18. Harvey: Wagner Dream
19. Langgaard: Antikrist
20. Mitterer: Massacre_


----------



## bobleflaneur

Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Tippett, A Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, La Belle Helene
Strauss, Intermezzo
Prokofiev, The Gambler
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Weber, Oberon
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Handel, Hercules
Britten, Albert Herring
Gilbert and Sullivan, The Gondoliers
Maxwell Davies, The Lighthouse
Weill, Street Scene
Britten, The Rape of Lucretia
Rossini, Turco
Menotti, The Telephone
Rossini, Tancredi
Birtwistle, Triumph of Time
Nicolai, The Merry Wives of Widnsor
Janacek, The Excursions of Mr. Brouček to the Moon and to the 15th Century


----------



## SixFootScowl

1 Flotow: Martha
2 Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
3 Cherubini: Lodoiska
4 Mascagni: L'amico Fritz


----------



## Guest

bobleflaneur said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
> Tippett, A Midsummer Marriage
> Offenbach, La Belle Helene
> Strauss, Intermezzo
> Prokofiev, The Gambler
> Britten, Noye's Fludde
> Weber, Oberon
> Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
> Handel, Hercules
> Britten, Albert Herring
> Gilbert and Sullivan, The Gondoliers
> Maxwell Davies, The Lighthouse
> Weill, Street Scene
> Britten, The Rape of Lucretia
> Rossini, Turco
> Menotti, The Telephone
> Rossini, Tancredi
> *Birtwistle, Triumph of Time*
> Nicolai, The Merry Wives of Widnsor
> Janacek, The Excursions of Mr. Brouček to the Moon and to the 15th Century


Were you intending to vote for a Birtwistle opera, like _The Mask of Orpheus_ or _Gawain_, as opposed to an ineligible orchestral work?


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Giordano: Fedora
4. Ponchielli: La gioconda
5. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
6. Cilea: L'arlesiana
7. Poulenc: La voix humaine
8. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
9. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
10. Donizetti: Poliuto
11. Boito: Nerone
12. Picker: An American Tragedy
13.Verdi: Attila
14. Bellini: Il Pirata
15. Donizetti: La Favorita
16. Massenet: Cendrillon
17. Golijov: Ainadamar
18. Erkel: Bank Ban


----------



## science

1. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
2. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
3. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
4. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
5. Caccini: L’Euridice 
6. Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor 
7. Golijov: Ainadamar 
8. Joplin: Treemonisha 
9. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
11. Langgaard: Antikrist 
12. Schulhoff: Flammen 
13. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
14. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
15. Hindemith: Cardillac 
16. Haas: Sarlaten 
17. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
18. Romitelli: An Index of Metals 
19. Menotti: The Saint of Bleeker Street 
20. Vives: Dona Francisquita


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Italo Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre Re
3. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
4. Gian Francesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
5. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
6. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
7. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
8. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
9. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
10. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
11. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
12. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
13. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
14. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
15. Gian Francesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
16. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
17. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd
18. Heinrich Marschner - Der Vampyr
19. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Fra Gherardo
20. Pietro Mascagni - Isabeau


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
2. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
3. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
4. Szyamnowski: King Roger
5. Handel: Rinaldo
6. Rossini: Il Turco in Italia
7. Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
8. Handel: Theodora
9. Bellini: Il Pirata
10. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
11. Offenbach: La vie Parisienne
12. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
13. Holst: Savitri
14. Rossini: Semiramide
15. Mascagni: L'amico Fritz
16. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre Re
17. Handel: Hercules
18: Britten: Albert Herring
19. Massenet: Cendrillon
20. Offenbach: La belle Helene


I know Hercules and Theodora are officially orotorios, but more of than not they are staged these days.


----------



## Amara

1.	Rossini: Otello
2.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
3.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
4.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
5.	Rossini: Armida
6.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
7.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
8.	Various: The Enchanted Island
9.	Verdi: Giovanna d’Arco
10.	Rossini: Il turco in Italia


----------



## Balthazar

1. Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
2. Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
3. Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
4. Szymanowski ~ King Roger
5. Handel ~ Rinaldo
6. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire
7. Menotti ~ The Consul
8. Joplin ~ Treemonisha
9. Poulenc ~ La voix humaine
10. Mascagni ~ Iris
11. Bellini ~ Il Pirata
12. Vivaldi ~ Farnace
13. Lully ~ Psyché
14. Schubert ~ Fierrabras
15. Schumann ~ Genoveva
16. Rachmaninov ~ Francesca da Rimini
17. Bolcom ~ A View from the Bridge
18. Aldridge ~ Elmer Gantry
19. Sullivan ~ The Mikado
20. Cavalli ~ Il Giasone


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Balthazar said:


> 1. Milhaud ~ L'Orestie d'Eschyle
> 2. Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
> 3. Romitelli ~ An Index of Metals
> 4. Szymanowski ~ King Roger
> 5. Handel ~ Rinaldo
> 6. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire
> 7. Menotti ~ The Consul
> 8. Joplin ~ Treemonisha
> 9. Poulenc ~ La voix humaine
> 10. Mascagni ~ Iris
> 11. Bellini ~ Il Pirata
> 12. Vivaldi ~ Farnace
> 13. Lully ~ Psyché
> 14. Schubert ~ Fierrabras
> 15. Schumann ~ Genoveva
> 16. Rachmaninov ~ Francesca da Rimini
> 17. Bolcom ~ A View from the Bridge
> 18. Aldridge ~ Elmer Gantry
> 19. Sullivan ~ The Mikado
> 20. Cavalli ~ Il Giasone


Damn! I forgot about *King Roger*.

Edited to add I've slightly altered my list now to include it.


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Smetana - Hubička
2. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
3. Donizetti - Poliuto
4. Britten - Albert Herring 
5. Smetana - Dalibor
6. Chabrier - L'étoile
7. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
8. Nielsen - Maskarade
9. Offenbach- La Périchole
10. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
11. Verdi - Attila
12. Offenbach - La vie parisienne
13. Janáček - The Excursions of Mr. Brouček
14. Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor
15. Ibert - Persée et Andromède
16. Strauss - Feuersnot
17. Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
18. Lortzing - Der Wildschütz 
19. Rossini - La gazza ladra 
20. Charpentier - Médée


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
2. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
3. Glass - The Photographer
4. Handel - Xerxes
5. Vivaldi - Giustino
6. Glass - Hydrogen Jukebox
7. Adams - The Gospel According to The Other Mary


----------



## Faustian

1. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
2. Sullivan - The Mikado
3. Schubert - Fierrabras
4. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
5. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
6. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
7. Handel - Rinaldo
8. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
9. Handel - Orlando
10. Menotti - The Consul
11. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
12. Prokofiev - The Gambler
13. Pfitzner - Palestrina 
14. Schumann - Genoveva
15. Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
16. Henze - Boulevard Solitude
17. Flotow - Martha
18. Rossini - Il turco in Italia
19. Hindemith - Cardillac 
20. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun


----------



## bobleflaneur

nathanb said:


> Were you intending to vote for a Birtwistle opera, like _The Mask of Orpheus_ or _Gawain_, as opposed to an ineligible orchestral work?


Whoops. I remembered enjoying a Birtwistle opera on a mixed program many years ago and looked too hastily at the log of performances I'd attended. Actually, it was "Punch and Judy." I ought to investigate his operas more thoroughly, though.


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Rossini - Ermione
3. Sullivan - The Mikado
4. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
6. Pfitzner - Palestrina
7. Prokofiev - The Gambler
8. Schubert - Fierrabras
9. Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
10. Marschner - Der Vampyr
11. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
12. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
13. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
14. Rossini - Il turco in Italia 
15. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
16. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
17. Flotow - Martha
18. Verdi - Attila
19. Handel - Rinaldo
20. Menotti - The Consul


----------



## GioCar

1. Berio: Un re in ascolto
2. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
3. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
4. Mozart: Lucio Silla
5. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
6. Zemlinsky: Eine florentinische Tragödie
7. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
8. Schubert: Fierrabras
9. Schumann: Genoveva
10. Sciarrino: Macbeth
11. Stravinsky: Le rossignol
12. Berio: Outis
13. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
14. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
15. Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
16. Hindemith: Cardillac
17. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf
18. Pfitzner: Palestrina
19. Francesconi: Quartett
20. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima et di corpo


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
3. D’Indy- Fervaal
4. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
5. Donizetti- La Favorite
6. Massenet- Herodiade
7. Adam- Le Chalet
8. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
9. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
10. Gounod- Mireille
11. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
12. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
13. Auber- La Muette de Portici
14. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
15. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars
16. Reyer- Salammbô
17. Bruneau- Messidor
18. Gluck - Armide
19. Napravnik - Dubrovsky
20. Auber- Fra Diavolo


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
2. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
3. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
4. Lully: Psyché
5. Lully: Phaëton
6. Massenet: Don Quichotte
7. Rameau: Les Paladins
8. Charpentier: Médée
9. Lalo: Le roi d'Ys
10. Gluck: Armide
11. Gounod: Mireille
12. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
13. Meyerbeer: Le prophète
14. Fauré: Pénélope


----------



## tdc

1. Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
2. Rameau: Les Paladins 
3. Szymanowski: King Roger
4. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
5. Berio: Outis 
6. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide 
7. Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun 
8. Berio: Un re in ascolto
9. Britten: Albert Herring


----------



## Mika

Adès: Powder Her Face
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Golijov: Ainadamar
Poulenc: La Voix Humaine
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Sallinen : The King Goes Forth to France
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations
Britten: Albert Herring
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Handel: Rinaldo
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
Henze: Boulevard Solitude
Hindemith: Cardillac
Eötvös: Three Sisters
Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi 
Flotow: Martha


----------



## tdc

Mika said:


> Britten: Albert Herring


I was going to add this to my list this round, but forgot - I've edited my post to include it.


----------



## science

1. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
2. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
3. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
4. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
5. Caccini: L’Euridice 
6. Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor 
7. Golijov: Ainadamar 
8. Joplin: Treemonisha 
9. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
11. Langgaard: Antikrist 
12. Schulhoff: Flammen 
13. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
14. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
15. Hindemith: Cardillac 
16. Haas: Sarlaten 
17. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
18. Romitelli: An Index of Metals 
19. Menotti: The Saint of Bleeker Street 
20. Vives: Dona Francisquita


----------



## Faustian

science said:


> 1. Kodaly: Hary Janos
> 2. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
> 3. Literes: Accis y Galatea
> 4. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
> 5. Caccini: L'Euridice
> 6. Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor
> 7. Golijov: Ainadamar
> 8. Joplin: Treemonisha
> 9. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis
> 10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland
> 11. Langgaard: Antikrist
> 12. Schulhoff: Flammen
> 13. Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
> 14. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
> 15. Hindemith: Cardillac
> 16. Haas: Sarlaten
> 17. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf
> 18. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
> 19. Menotti: The Saint of Bleeker Street
> 20. Vives: Dona Francisquita


You know you only get one vote per round, right?


----------



## science

Faustian said:


> You know you only get one vote per round, right?


My bad! I saw the thread wrong somehow...


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this nomination round will close in about 12 hours.*


----------



## Guest

science said:


> My bad! I saw the thread wrong somehow...


I'd call for a penalty, but hey, at least you're throwing points towards folks like Romitelli.


----------



## science

nathanb said:


> I'd call for a penalty, but hey, at least you're throwing points towards folks like Romitelli.


And Literes and Caccini!


----------



## science

nathanb said:


> I'd call for a penalty, but hey, at least you're throwing points towards folks like Romitelli.


Incidentally, have you heard _Intoleranza 1960_? I feel it might sit ok with you.


----------



## Guest

science said:


> Incidentally, have you heard _Intoleranza 1960_? I feel it might sit ok with you.


I have. I would vote for it if it had a little more support, but until people start making a little more noise, I'm just reppin' my unrepresented composers


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 181-190 on our final list:

Ravel: L'heure espagnole (6 nominations, 103 points)
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide (5 nominations, 89 points)
Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re (5 nominations, 86 points)
Rossini: Il turco in Italia (6 nominations, 82 points)
Handel: Rinaldo (5 nominations, 82 points)
Britten: Albert Herring (5 nominations, 81 points)
Romitelli: An Index of Metals (4 nominations, 76 points)
Schubert: Fierrabras (4 nominations, 71 points)
Poulenc: La voix humaine (4 nominations, 67 points)
Szymanowski: King Roger (3 nominations, 67 points)

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## Guest

1. Romitelli
2. Ravel
3. Szymanowski
4. Britten


----------



## helenora

1Gluck
2Rossini
3Handel
4Poulenc


----------



## Pugg

Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re 
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Schubert: Fierrabras 
Poulenc: La voix humaine 

Ravel: L'heure espagnole


----------



## Balthazar

1. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
2. Szymanowski: King Roger
3. Handel: Rinaldo
4. Poulenc: La voix humaine
5. Schubert: Fierrabras


----------



## science

Romitelli: An Index of Metals (4 nominations, 76 points)
Rossini: Il turco in Italia (6 nominations, 82 points)
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide (5 nominations, 89 points)
Szymanowski: King Roger (3 nominations, 67 points)
Poulenc: La voix humaine (4 nominations, 67 points)


----------



## Amara

Rossini: Il turco in Italia


----------



## Sloe

Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
Schubert: Fierrabras
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Szymanowski: King Roger

Great that L'amore dei tre re finally could get into the list.


----------



## nina foresti

1. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
2. Poulenc: La voix humaine


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
2. Ravel: L'heure espagnole


----------



## bobleflaneur

Britten: Albert Herring
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Handel: Rinaldo
Poulenc: La voix humaine
Schubert: Fierrabras


----------



## GioCar

1. Schubert: Fierrabras
2. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
3. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
4. Poulenc: La voix humaine
5. Rossini: Il turco in Italia.


----------



## Faustian

1. Schubert: Fierrabras
2. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
3. Handel: Rinaldo
4. Rossini: Il turco in Italia


----------



## OperaChic

Schubert: Fierrabras
Ravel: L'heure espagnole
Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
Handel: Rinaldo


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Britten - Albert Herring
2. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
3. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide 
4. Ravel - L'heure espagnole
5. Rossini - Il turco in Italia


----------



## Figleaf

1. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
2. Poulenc: La voix humaine 

That's all from me this round, I'm afraid. I haven't heard the others apart from L'heure Espagnole, which I have two recordings of but can't muster very much interest in.


----------



## Guest

I'll admit that, although I was initially only voting for operas I love, I have started filling in with operas I'd probably like since it affects how many points my No. 1 choice gets. I opted not to give Poulenc a vote because I didn't even know that opera existed, but I grudgingly gave Britten a freebie vote because I've liked every opera of his I've heard.


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

Here are the results from the nineteenth voting round, and the final order for positions 181-190 on our list:

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo
151. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
152. Verdi: Luisa Miller
153. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
154. Enescu: Œdipe
155. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
156. Barber: Vanessa
157. Verdi: Stiffelio
158. Handel: Ariodante
159. Lully: Thésée
160. Reich: The Cave
161. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
162. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
163. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
164. Wagner: Rienzi
165. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
166. Gluck: Alceste
167. Purcell: King Arthur
168. Feldman: Neither
169. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
170. Strauss: Daphne
171. Handel: Rodelinda
172. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
173. Charpentier: Louise
174. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
175. Weber: Euryanthe
176. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
177. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
178. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
179. Heggie: Moby-Dick
180. Benjamin: Written on Skin
181. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
182. Schubert: Fierrabras
183. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
184. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
185. Poulenc: La voix humaine
186. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
187. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
188. Handel: Rinaldo
189. Britten: Albert Herring
190. Szymanowski: King Roger

Note: Ties in the voting round are broken by the number of nominations and points accumulated in the nomination round.

*Nomination Round 20 is now open. You may nominate up to 20 works in this round, not including any of the 190 that have made the list. Please list them in order of preference. *


----------



## Faustian

Operas on the list by composer:

Adams: Doctor Atomic
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
Adès: The Tempest
Barber: Vanessa
Bartók: Bluebeard’s Castle
Beethoven: Fidelio
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
Bellini: I puritani
Bellini: La sonnambula
Bellini: Norma
Benjamin: Written on Skin
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
Boito: Mefistofele
Borodin: Prince Igor
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Britten: Albert Herring
Britten: Billy Budd
Britten: Death in Venice
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Turn of the Screw
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Charpentier: Louise
Cherubini: Médée
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Delibes: Lakmé
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: Don Pasquale
Donizetti: La fille du régiment
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
Dvořák: Rusalka
Enescu: Œdipe
Falla: La vida breve
Feldman: Neither
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Gluck: Alceste
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
Halévy: La Juive
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Ariodante
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Rinaldo
Handel: Rodelinda
Heggie: Moby-Dick
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
Janáček: The Makropulos Case
Korngold: Die tote Stadt
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Le grand macabre
Lully: Armide
Lully: Thésée
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Massenet: Werther
Massenet: Thaïs
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine 
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Mozart: Così fan tutte
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: Idomeneo
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Nono: Prometeo
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
Partch: Delusion of the Fury
Pergolesi: La serva padrona
Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
Poulenc: La voix humaine
Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Prokofiev: War and Peace
Puccini: Il trittico
Puccini: La bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La rondine
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
Rameau: Les Indes galantes
Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
Ravel: L'heure espagnole
Reich: The Cave
Reimann: Lear
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
Romitelli: An Index of Metals
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Schoenberg: Erwartung
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schubert: Fierrabras
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Shostakovich: The Nose
Smetana: The Bartered Bride
Stockhausen: Licht
Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss: Arabella
Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Daphne
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Strauss: Elektra
Strauss: Salome
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
Stravinsky: The Rake’s Progress
Szymanowski: King Roger
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
Thomas: Mignon
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Stiffelio
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Weber: Der Freischütz
Weber: Euryanthe
Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten


----------



## Faustian

Alright everyone, its been a fun ride, but this will be the final round of the competition so make those votes count!  And I would love to see as much participation as possible for this last nomination round.


----------



## Guest

Final round, correct?

_1. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
3. Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
4. Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
5. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
6. Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
7. Berio: Un Re In Ascolto
8. Furrer: Begehren
9. Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
10. Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici
11. Dean: Bliss
12. Eötvös: Three Sisters
13. Holliger: Schneewittchen
14. Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes
15. Carter: What Next?
16. Aperghis: Avis De Tempête
17. André: ...22,13...
18. Harvey: Wagner Dream
19. Langgaard: Antikrist
20. Mitterer: Massacre_


----------



## Figleaf

1. Reyer- Sigurd
2. Meyerbeer- Le Prophète
3. D’Indy- Fervaal
4. Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
5. Donizetti- La Favorite
6. Massenet- Herodiade
7. Adam- Le Chalet
8. Bruneau- L'Attaque du Moulin
9. Meyerbeer- Le Pardon de Ploermel (Dinorah)
10. Gounod- Mireille
11. Adam- Si J'etais Roi
12. Gounod- La Reine de Saba
13. Auber- La Muette de Portici
14. Lalo- Le Roi d'Ys
15. Maillart- Les Dragons de Villars
16. Reyer- Salammbô
17. Bruneau- Messidor
18. Gluck - Armide
19. Napravnik - Dubrovsky
20. Auber- Fra Diavolo


----------



## SixFootScowl

1 Flotow: Martha
2 Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
3 Cherubini: Lodoiska
4 Mascagni: L'amico Fritz


----------



## nina foresti

What's next? Best arias?

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
3. Giordano: Fedora
4. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
5. Cilea: L'arlesiana
6. Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
7. Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
8. Donizetti: Poliuto
9. Boito: Nerone
10. Golijov: Ainadamar
11. Verdi: Attila
12. Bellini: Il Pirata
13. Donizetti: La Favorita
14. Massenet: Cendrillon
15. Erkel: Bank Ban

Faustian: Thank you very much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## bobleflaneur

Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night
Britten, Noye's Fludde
Tippett, A Midsummer Marriage
Offenbach, La Belle Helene
Strauss, Intermezzo
Prokofiev, The Gambler
Vivaldi, Orlando Furioso
Weber, Oberon
Handel, Hercules
Gilbert and Sullivan, The Gondoliers
Maxwell Davies, The Lighthouse
Weill, Street Scene
Britten, The Rape of Lucretia
Menotti, The Telephone
Rossini, Tancredi
Birtwistle, Punch and Judy
Nicolai, The Merry Wives of Widnsor
Janacek, The Excursions of Mr. Broucek to the Moon and to the 15th Century
Handel, Radamisto
Rimsky-Korsakov, Christmas Eve


----------



## Sloe

1. Pietro Mascagni - Iris
2. Young Jo Lee - Tcheo Yong
3. Gian Francesco Malipiero - Giulio Cesare
4. Riccardo Zandonai - I cavalieri di Ekebu
5. Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi
6. Franco Alfano - La Leggenda di Sakuntala
7. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Ifigenia
8. Young Jo Lee - Whang Jinie
9. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Clitennestra
10. Franco Leoni - L´oracolo
11. Guiseppe Verdi - Attila
12. Charles Gounod - Cinq-Mars
13. Michail Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
14. Gian Francesco Malipiero - Torneo Notturno
15. Guiseppe Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
16. Ernest Reyer - Sigurd
17. Heinrich Marschner - Der Vampyr
18. Ildebrando Pizzetti - Fra Gherardo
19. Pietro Mascagni - Isabeau 
20. Ildebrando Pizzetto - Assassinio nella cattedrale


----------



## science

1. Kodaly: Hary Janos 
2. Nono: Intoleranza 1960
3. Literes: Accis y Galatea 
4. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires 
5. Caccini: L’Euridice 
6. Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor 
7. Golijov: Ainadamar 
8. Joplin: Treemonisha 
9. Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis 
10. Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
11. Langgaard: Antikrist 
12. Schulhoff: Flammen 
13. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
14. Hindemith: Cardillac 
15. Haas: Sarlaten 
16. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf 
17. Menotti: The Saint of Bleeker Street 
18. Vives: Dona Francisquita 
19. Literes: Los Elementos
20. Catan: Florencia en el Amazonas


----------



## Faustian

nina foresti said:


> What's next? Best arias?


You tell me! If you're willing to organize it, I'm happy to participate.


----------



## nina foresti

Faustian said:


> You tell me! If you're willing to organize it, I'm happy to participate.


Are you kidding????
I haven't a clue (nor the patience of Job like you have, kind sir/dame)


----------



## Amara

1.	Marschner: Der Vampyr
2.	Rossini: Otello
3.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
4.	Rossini: La pietra del paragone
5.	Rossini: Armida
6.	Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
7.	Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
8.	Various: The Enchanted Island
9.	Verdi: Giovanna d’Arco

Thanks, Faustian, for all your hard work! What a run! It will be interesting to see which operas made the Most Recommended list last time but missed out this time. Participating in this list has been a good reminder that I need to seek out more operas by composers I like. I love the few operas I've heard by Handel, Massenet, and Bellini; this list is a good incentive to seek out more of their work. In particular, I wish I could have voted for Handel more, but I didn't want to vote for works I haven't heard.


----------



## Resurrexit

I listened to A Village Romeo and Juliet from seeing it on some posters lists because I am a very big fan of Delius orchestral music, and I found it very touching and full of moments of rare beauty. So I add it to my list for this final round.

1. Chausson: Le roi Arthus
2. Offenbach: La belle Hélène
3. Lully: Psyché
4. Lully: Phaëton
5. Massenet: Don Quichotte
6. Rameau: Les Paladins
7. Charpentier: Médée
8. Lalo: Le roi d'Ys
9. Gluck: Armide
10. Gounod: Mireille
11. Meyerbeer: Le prophète
12. Fauré: Pénélope
13. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Faustian

1. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
2. Sullivan - The Mikado
3. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
4. Henze - Boulevard Solitude
5. Menotti - The Consul
6. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
7. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
8. Handel - Orlando
9. Prokofiev - The Gambler
10. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
11. Pfitzner - Palestrina 
12. Schumann - Genoveva
13. Flotow - Martha
14. Britten - The Rape of Lucretia 
15. Hindemith - Cardillac 
16. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun
17. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
18. Weber - Oberon 
19. Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor 
20. Strauss - Intermezzo


----------



## GreenMamba

Return vote for me:

1 Bernstein: Candide
2 Hindemith: Cardillac
3 Tippett: A Midsummer Marriage
4 Handel: Serse
5 Orff: Die Kluge
6 Eotvos: Three Sisters
7 Chin: Alice in Wonderland 
8 A. Scarlatti: Griselda


----------



## Skilmarilion

1. Vaughan Williams - The Pilgrim's Progress
2. Gluck - Paride ed Elena
3. Glass - The Photographer
4. Handel - Xerxes
5. Penderecki - Paradise Lost
6. Vivaldi - Giustino
7. Adams - The Gospel According to The Other Mary
8. Glass - Hydrogen Jukebox
9. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh
10. Glass - The Perfect American

Cheers Faustian. :tiphat:


----------



## Mika

Thanks Faustian for great work. My final list in tuned order. *Request to everybody: More votes to "Powder Her Face" *

Adès: Powder Her Face
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
Flotow: Martha
Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
Händel : Orlando
Golijov: Ainadamar
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Henze: Boulevard Solitude
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
Sallinen : The King Goes Forth to France
Kokkonen: The Last Temptations
Strauss: Intermezzo
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Hindemith: Cardillac
Eötvös: Three Sisters
Bernstein: Candide
Vivaldi: Orlando Furioso


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Glass - The Perfect American
2. Wainwright - Prima Donna
3. Adams - The Gospel According to the Other Mary
4. Penderecki - Die Teufel Von Loudun
5. Floyd - Susannah
6. Muhly - Two Boys
7. Rossini - Semiramide
8. Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
9. Adès - Powder Her Face
10. Kodaly - Hary Janos 
11. Chin - Alice in Wonderland
12. Golijov - Ainadamar 
13. Maxwell Davies - The Lighthouse
14. Glanville-Hicks - Sappho
15. Donizetti - La Favorite


Thanks for running this, Faustian! This has been interesting to think about and fascinating to see what people like.


----------



## OperaChic

1. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Rossini - Ermione
3. Sullivan - The Mikado
4. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
5. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
6. Pfitzner - Palestrina
7. Prokofiev - The Gambler
8. Marschner - Der Vampyr
9. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
10. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
11. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
12. Flotow - Martha
13. Verdi - Attila
14. Menotti - The Consul
15. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
16. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
17. Giordano - Fedora
18. Bernstein - Candide
19. Wagner - Das Liebesverbot


----------



## GioCar

1. Berio: Un re in ascolto
2. Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
3. Mozart: Lucio Silla
4. Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
5. Zemlinsky: Eine florentinische Tragödie
6. Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
7. Schumann: Genoveva
8. Sciarrino: Macbeth
9. Stravinsky: Le rossignol
10. Berio: Outis
11. Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
12. Hindemith: Cardillac
13. Krenek: Johnny spielt auf
14. Pfitzner: Palestrina
15. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
16. Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus
17. Prokofiev: The Gambler
18. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
19. Francesconi: Quartett
20. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima et di corpo


----------



## PaulieGatto

1. Birtwistle - The Mask Of Orpheus
2. Arne - Artaxerxes
3. Orff - Antigonae
4. Menotti - The Consul
5. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
6. Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
7. Pfitzner - Palestrina
8. Rossini - Semiramide
9. Langgaard: Antikrist
10. Henze - Boulevard Solitude
11. Joplin - Treemonisha
12. Bernstein - Candide
13. Strauss II - Der Zigeunerbaron
14. Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor
15. Berio - Un re in ascolto
16. Adès - Powder Her Face 
17. Krenek - Johnny spielt auf
18. Golijov - Ainadamar
19. Maxwell Davies - The Lighthouse
20. Magnard - Guercœur


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Smetana - Hubička
2. Chabrier - L'étoile
3. Smetana - Dalibor
4. Donizetti - Poliuto
5. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
6. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
7. Offenbach- La Périchole
8. Nielsen - Maskarade
9. Verdi - Attila
10. Offenbach - La vie parisienne
11. Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor
12. Strauss - Feuersnot
13. Verdi - I due Foscari
14. Auber - La muette de Portici
15. Rossini - Semiramide
16. Janáček - The Excursions of Mr. Brouček
17. Lortzing - Der Wildschütz 
18. Rossini - La gazza ladra 
19. Ibert - Persée et Andromède
20. Stravinsky - Le Rossignol


Thank you Faustian


----------



## gardibolt

OK, I've gone through the other lists above and culled out a handful of operas I've heard and liked. Man, there are a lot of operas I've never heard (or heard of).

1. Ponchielli: La gioconda
2. Bellini: Il pirata
3. Donizetti: Poliuto
4. Rossini: La gazza ladra
5. Rossini: Armida
6. Rossini: Semiramide
7. Stravinsky: Le rossignol

These lists make for good shopping lists....

Many thanks, Faustian for keeping on top of this.


----------



## Belowpar

Bernstein Candide
Kern Showboat
Sullivan The Mikado
Offenbach La Belle Helene
Sondheim Sweeny Todd
Offenbach La Vie Parisienne
Sondheim A little night Music
Sullivan - The Pirates of Penzance
Joplin: Treemonisha 
Donizetti - Poliuto
Offenbach- La Périchole
Verdi - I due Foscari
Ponchielli: La gioconda
Handel - Xerxes
Meyerbeer- Robert le Diable
Verdi – Attila
Mascagni iris
Verdi - Giovanna d'Arco
Rossini Il viagio a Rheims
Donizetti: Roberto Devereux


Once again Faustian thank you for ALL your efforts.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Langgaard: Antikrist
Glass: The Perfect American
Penderecki: Die Teufel Von Loudun
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Prokofiev: The Gambler
Nørgård: Nuit Des Hommes


----------



## Pugg

1.Rossini: Armida
2. Rossini: Semiramide
3.Ponchielli: La gioconda
4. Bellini: Il pirata
5.Donizetti: Poliuto 
6.Rossini: Otello
7.Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
8.Verdi- I due Foscari


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1.Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2.Ponchielli: La Gioconda (can't believe this isn't on the list yet)
3.Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
4.Handel: Theodora
5.Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
6.Handel: Hercules
7.Massenet: Cendrillon
8.Bellini: Il Pirata
9.Holst: Savitri
10.Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa


----------



## Easy Goer

GregMitchell said:


> 1.Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
> 2.Ponchielli: La Gioconda (can't believe this isn't on the list yet)
> 3.Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
> 4.Handel: Theodora
> 5.Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia
> 6.Handel: Hercules
> 7.Massenet: Cendrillon
> 8.Bellini: Il Pirata
> 9.Holst: Savitri
> 10.Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa


I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention as I assumed La Gioconda already made the list.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Easy Goer said:


> I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention as I assumed La Gioconda already made the list.


You'd have thought, wouldn't you?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Thank you, Faustian, for making this list. This is it...
Rossini- Armida
Mascagni- Lodoletta
Massenet- Cendrillon
Rossini- Otello
Ponchielli- La Gioconda
Giordano- Fedora
Rimsky-Korsakov- The Snow Maiden
Massenet- Sapho
Donizetti- Roberto Devereux
Sullivan- The Pirates of Penzance
Tchaikovsky- The Maid of Orleans
Korngold- Violanta (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH THE ALREADY LISTED _IOLANTA_)
Thank you again Faustian. 
I'll miss this.


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini-Ermione
2. Rossini - Armida
3. Rossini - La gazza ladra 
4. Rossini - Semiramide
5. Rossini-Otello
6. Rossini - Aureliano in Palmira
7. Rossini - Il viagio a Rheims
8. Offenbach - La Vie Parisienne
9. Offenbach - La Périchole
10. Piazzolla - Yo soy Maria de Buenos Aires
11. Romberg - The Student Prince
12. Donizetti - Poliuto


----------



## Faustian

*A reminder that this final nomination round will end in about 12 hours.*


----------



## Balthazar

1. Milhaud ~ L’Orestie d’Eschyle
2. Floyd ~ Of Mice and Men
3. Previn ~ A Streetcar Named Desire
4. Menotti ~ The Consul
5. Joplin ~ Treemonisha
6. Mascagni ~ Iris
7. Bellini ~ Il Pirata
8. Vivaldi ~ Farnace
9. Lully ~ Psyché
10. Schumann ~ Genoveva
11. Rachmaninov ~ Francesca da Rimini
12. Bolcom ~ A View from the Bridge
13. Aldridge ~ Elmer Gantry
14. Sullivan ~ The Mikado
15. Cavalli ~ Il Giasone
16. Giordano ~ Fedora
17. Nielsen ~ Maskarade
18. Muhly ~ Two Boys
19. Chin ~ Alice in Wonderland
20. Bernstein ~ Candide


----------



## Faustian

*The 2015 TC Top 100+ Most Recommended Operas List*

The following 11 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 191-200 on our final list:

Ponchielli: La Gioconda (7 nominations, 147 points)
Donizetti: Poliuto (6 nominations, 117 points)
Rossini: Armida (5 nominations, 116 points)
Rossini: Semiramide (6 nominations, 114 points)
Menotti: The Consul (5 nominations, 102 points)
Bellini: Il pirata (5 nominations, 98 points)
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire (4 nominations, 91 points)
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia (5 nominations, 87 points)
Rossini: Otello (4 nominations, 87 points)
Prokofiev: The Gambler (5 nominations, 86 points)
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet (4 nominations, 86 points)

Since there is a tie for 10th place between A Village Romeo and Juliet and The Gambler, the opera that receives the least amount of points in this voting round between those two will be added to the list of nominated works that didn't make the Top 200.

*Please list up to 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.

This voting round will end in approximately 2 days.*


----------



## nina foresti

1. Menotti: The Consul
2. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
3. Donizetti: Poliuto
4. Bellini: Il pirata
5. Prokofiev: The Gambler


----------



## Balthazar

1. Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
2. Menotti: The Consul 
3. Bellini: Il pirata
4. Prokofiev: The Gambler
5. Rossini: Otello


----------



## Guest

hmmpfhmmpfhmmpf


----------



## Guest

Well, for me, the project is essentially over now. Absolutely fantastic job, Faustian! A very smooth and painless run, imo 

[And you get street cred because your list ranks LICHT way higher than the last one]


----------



## Faustian

1. Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
2. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
3. Menotti: The Consul
4. Prokofiev: The Gambler
5. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia


----------



## science

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet (4 nominations, 86 points)
Rossini: Otello (4 nominations, 87 points)


----------



## Trout

Since there are 11 operas on the voting list, that means either Delius or Prokofiev will be left off the final list?


----------



## Amara

Rossini: Otello
Rossini: Armida

I'm so glad these two made it, particularly Rossini's Otello, whose Willow Song is the most beautiful aria I've ever heard.


----------



## Sloe

Bellini: Il Pirata


----------



## Mika

Previn
Britten
Delius


----------



## Faustian

Trout said:


> Since there are 11 operas on the voting list, that means either Delius or Prokofiev will be left off the final list?


Ah yes, sorry everyone I forgot to point that out. I'll go back and edit that in. Unfortunately I don't see any other practical solution, so yes, the opera between those two that receives the least amount of points in the voting round will be added to the list of nominated works that didn't make the top 200.


----------



## bobleflaneur

Prokofiev: The Gambler
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
Rossini: Semiramide
Menotti: The Consul
Ponchielli: La Gioconda


----------



## Resurrexit

1. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet


----------



## science

Faustian said:


> Ah yes, sorry everyone I forgot to point that out. I'll go back and edit that in. Unfortunately I don't see any other practical solution, so yes, the opera between those two that receives the least amount of points in the voting round will be added to the list of nominated works that didn't make the top 200.


Among those, here are some that I would've liked to have voted for if I'd had time (I'm sorry I haven't edited this very well and some of these have probably been voted for):

Vaughan Williams: The Pilgrim's Progress 
Martinu: Julietta 
Albeniz: Merlin 
Chausson: Le roi Arthus 
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
Sciarrino: Luci Mie Traditrici 
Massenet: Cendrillon 
Sullivan: The Mikado 
Vivaldi: Bazajet 
Taneyev: Oresteia ** without having heard it 
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime 
Korngold: Die Kathrin 
Suppé: Pique Dame 
Arne: Artaxerxes 
Maderna: Satyricon
Neuwirth: Lost Highway


----------



## Pugg

Albeniz: Merlin 
Massenet: Cendrillon 
Korngold: Die Kathrin


----------



## Easy Goer

1. Donizetti - Poliuto
2. Rossini - Semiramide 
3. Ponchiell - La Gioconda
4. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Belowpar

Ponchielli: La Gioconda 
Donizetti: Poliuto 
Menotti: The Consul 
Rossini: Otello 
Bellini: Il pirata 


Anyone else think Verdi is unrepresented on this list?


----------



## GioCar

1. Prokofiev: The Gambler
2. Rossini: Semiramide
3. Rossini: Otello
4. Ponchielli: La Gioconda


----------



## nina foresti

Belowpar said:


> Ponchielli: La Gioconda
> Donizetti: Poliuto
> Menotti: The Consul
> Rossini: Otello
> Bellini: Il pirata
> 
> Anyone else think Verdi is unrepresented on this list?


Yes, me! Strange isn't it?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Belowpar said:


> Ponchielli: La Gioconda
> Donizetti: Poliuto
> Menotti: The Consul
> Rossini: Otello
> Bellini: Il pirata
> 
> Anyone else think Verdi is unrepresented on this list?


Those mentioned below are already on the list. I wouldn't say he was misrepresented.

Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Ernani
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: I vespri siciliani
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La traviata
Verdi: Luisa Miller
Verdi: Macbeth
Verdi: Nabucco
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
Verdi: Stiffelio
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera

Of those that are missing, none of them are amongst his greatest works, though being something of a Verdi lover I still enjoy them or course.

Of the early operas missing from this list, I would probably include *La Battaglia di Legnano*, which is very underrated, and actually better than more famous early operas like *I Lombardi* and *Attila*,


----------



## PaulieGatto

Menotti: The Consul 
Rossini: Semiramide 
Ponchielli: La Gioconda 
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet 
Britten: The Rape of Lucretia


----------



## sabrina

1. Rossini: Armida
2. Rossini: Semiramide
3. Rossini: Otello
4. Bellini: Il Pirata
5. Donizetti: Poliuto

How weird Ermione had not made the top 200...


----------



## OperaChic

Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
Ponchielli: La Gioconda
Menotti: The Consul
Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
Rossini: Semiramide


----------



## Guest

If anything, Verdi and Puccini are overrepresented. 

I've often thought a limit of 10 works for a composer would be a good idea for some of these lists. Especially in opera, where there is such a huge proportion of the population that somehow got the impression that it's all about 19th century Italians.


----------



## Pugg

nathanb said:


> If anything, Verdi and Puccini are overrepresented.
> 
> I've often thought a limit of 10 works for a composer would be a good idea for some of these lists. Especially in opera, where there is such a huge proportion of the population that somehow got the impression that it's all about 19th century Italians.


They are never overrated :tiphat:
That's what they called people's choice


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> They are never overrated :tiphat:
> That's what they called people's choice


I've never been too trusting of some people. Family spent a fortune on therapy, but alas, I still refuse to go "all in" on some of these democratic outcomes


----------



## Pugg

nathanb said:


> I've never been too trusting of some people. Family spent a fortune on therapy, but alas, I still refuse to go "all in" on some of these democratic outcomes


That's why it's' a public forum, do as you please and say as you please :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

nathanb said:


> If anything, Verdi and Puccini are overrepresented.
> 
> I've often thought a limit of 10 works for a composer would be a good idea for some of these lists. Especially in opera, where there is such a huge proportion of the population that somehow got the impression that it's all about 19th century Italians.


There are also 20th century Italians.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sloe said:


> There are also 20th century Italians.


Puccini for one (most of his operas were first performed in the 20th century - *Tosca* onwards.


----------



## Guest

It was a generalization meant to be understood as "Italian Romanticism".


----------



## Azol

Rossini: Semiramide
Donizetti: Poliuto
Bellini: Il pirata
Rossini: Otello
Rossini: Armida


----------



## Tsaraslondon

nathanb said:


> It was a generalization meant to be understood as "Italian Romanticism".


But Puccini was a verismo composer, though somewhat more subtle than some of its practitioners.


----------



## gardibolt

1. Ponchielli: La gioconda
2. Bellini: Il pirata
3. Donizetti: Poliuto
4. Rossini: Armida
5. Rossini: Semiramide


Conveniently, exactly 5 from my list earlier made the cut. So there you have it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

1. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
2. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
3. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
4. Bellini: Il Pirata
5. Rossini: Semiramide


----------



## Faustian

*The TC Top 200 Recommended Operas*

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo
151. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
152. Verdi: Luisa Miller
153. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
154. Enescu: Œdipe
155. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
156. Barber: Vanessa
157. Verdi: Stiffelio
158. Handel: Ariodante
159. Lully: Thésée
160. Reich: The Cave
161. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
162. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
163. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
164. Wagner: Rienzi
165. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
166. Gluck: Alceste
167. Purcell: King Arthur
168. Feldman: Neither
169. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
170. Strauss: Daphne
171. Handel: Rodelinda
172. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
173. Charpentier: Louise
174. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
175. Weber: Euryanthe
176. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
177. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
178. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
179. Heggie: Moby-Dick
180. Benjamin: Written on Skin
181. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
182. Schubert: Fierrabras
183. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
184. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
185. Poulenc: La voix humaine
186. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
187. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
188. Handel: Rinaldo
189. Britten: Albert Herring
190. Szymanowski: King Roger
191. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
192. Rossini: Semiramide
193. Menotti: The Consul
194. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
195. Bellini: Il pirata
196. Donizetti: Poliuto
197. Rossini: Otello
198. Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
199. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
200. Rossini: Armida


----------



## Faustian

*List of Nominated Works that did not make the TC Top 200 Recommended Operas*

All of these works received at least one nomination during the project, and the pieces in bold received votes from at least *3* different members.

Adam: Le chalet
Adam: Si j'étais roi
Adams: El Niño
Adams: I Was Looking at the Ceiling and Then I Saw the Sky
Adams: The Gospel According to the Other Mary
*Adès: Powder Her Face*
Aldridge: Elmer Gantry
Alfano: La leggenda di Sakùntala
André: ...22,13...
Aperghis: Avis de tempête
Arne: Artaxerxes
Auber: Fra Diavolo
Auber: La muette de Portici
Berio: Outis
*Berio: Un re in ascolto*
*Bernstein: Candide*
Birtwistle: Punch and Judy
*Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus*
Birtwistle: The Minotaur 
Boito: Nerone
Bolcom: A View from the Bridge
Britten: Noye's Fludde
Bruneau: L'attaque du moulin
Bruneau: Messidor
Caccini: L'Euridice
Campra: Le carnaval de Venise 
Carter: What's Next?
Catán: Florencia en el Amazonas
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima, et di corpo
Cavalli: Artemisia 
Cavalli: Giasone
Cavalli: La Calisto 
Cesti: Orontea 
Chabrier: L'étoile
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers 
Charpentier: Médée
Chausson: Le roi Arthus
Cherubini: Lodoïska
*Chin: Alice in Wonderland*
Cilea: L'arlesiana
Cimarosa: Il matrimonio segreto
Copland: The Tender Land 
*Corigliano: The Ghosts of Versailles*
Dean: Bliss
Dillon: Philomela
d'Indy: Fervaal
*Donizetti: La Favorite*
*Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia*
*Donizetti: Roberto Devereux*
Dove: Tobias and the Angel 
*Eötvös: Three Sisters*
Erkel: Bánk bán
Falla: El retablo de maese Pedro 
Fauré: Pénélope
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
*Flotow: Martha*
Floyd: Of Mice and Men
Floyd: Susannah
Francesconi: Quartett
Furrer: Begehren
Furrer: Fama 
*Giordano: Fedora*
Glanville-Hicks: Sappho
Glass: Hydrogen Jukebox
*Glass: The Perfect American*
Glass: The Photographer
*Glinka: A Life for the Tsar*
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck: Armide
Gluck: Paride ed Elena
*Golijov: Ainadamar*
Gounod: Cinq-Mars
Gounod: La reine de Saba
Gounod: Mireille
Haas: Bluthaus
Haas: Sarlaten
Handel: Acis and Galatea
Handel: Deidamia 
Handel: Faramondo 
Handel: Hercules
*Handel: Orlando*
Handel: Radamisto
*Handel: Serse*
Handel: Tamerlano
Harvey: Wagner Dream
Hasse: Cleofide
Hasse: Siroe 
Haydn: Armida 
Haydn: La fedeltà premiata 
*Henze: Boulevard Solitude*
*Hindemith: Cardillac*
Holliger: Schneewittchen
Holst: Savitri
Ibert: Persée et Andromède
Janáček: The Excursions of Mr. Brouček
Jo Lee: Whang Jinie
*Joplin: Treemonisha*
Kalitzke: Die Besessenen
Kodály: Háry János
Kokkonen: Viimeiset kiusaukset
Korngold: Violanta
*Krenek: Johnny spielt auf*
Kurtág: Fin de Partie
Lalo: Le roi d'Ys
Lang: The Difficulty of Crossing a Field
*Langgaard: Antikrist*
Leoni: L'Oracolo
Literes: Accis y Galatea
Literes: Los Elementos
Lortzing: Der Wildschütz
Lully: Amadis
Lully: Phaëton
*Lully: Psyché*
MacMillan: The Sacrifice
Magnard: Guercœur
Maillart: Les dragons de Villars
Malipiero: Giulio Cesare
Malipiero: Torneo notturno
*Marschner: Der Vampyr*
Martinů: The Greek Passion 
*Mascagni: Iris*
Mascagni: Isabeau
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz
Mascagni: Lodoletta
*Massenet: Cendrillon*
Massenet: Don Quichotte
Massenet: Hérodiade
Massenet: Le roi de Lahore 
Massenet: Sapho
*Maxwell Davies: The Lighthouse*
Mazzoli: Song from the Uproar
Melartin: Aino
Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
Menotti: The Telephone
Mercandante: Maria Stuarda 
Meyerbeer: Dinorah 
*Meyerbeer: Le prophète*
Meyerbeer: Robert le diable
Milhaud: L'Orestie d'Eschyle
Mitterer: Massacre
Mozart: Il re pastore 
Mozart: La finta giardiniera 
Mozart: Lucio Silla
Mozart: Mitridate, re di Ponto
Muhly: Two Boys
Nápravník: Dubrovsky
Neuwirth: Lost Highway
*Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor*
Nielsen: Maskarade
Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
Nono: Intoleranza 1960
*Nørgård: Nuit des Hommes*
*Offenbach: La belle Hélène*
*Offenbach: La Périchole*
*Offenbach: La vie parisienne*
Orff: Antigonae
Orff: Die Kluge
Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
Pareyón: Xochicuicatl Cuecuechtli
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue 
*Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun*
Penderecki: Paradise Lost
Pergolesi: Lo frate 'nnamorato 
Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade 
*Pfitzner: Palestrina*
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
Picker: An American Tragedy 
Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
Pizzetti: Clitennestra
Pizzetti: Fra Gherardo
Pizzetti: Ifigenia
Prokofiev: Semyon Kotko
*Prokofiev: The Gambler*
Puccini: Le Villi
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninoff: Francesca da Rimini
Rameau: Dardanus
Rameau: Les fêtes d'Hébé 
Rameau: Les Paladins
Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
Reyer: Salammbô
Reyer: Sigurd
Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
Rimsky-Korsakov: Christmas Eve
Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya
*Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden*
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Romberg: The Student Prince
Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
Rossini: Ermione
Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims
Rossini: L'assedio di Corinto
*Rossini: La gazza ladra*
Rossini: La pietra del paragon
Rossini: Maometto
Rossini: Tancredi
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan
Scarlatti: Griselda
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
Schulhoff: Flammen
*Schumann: Genoveva*
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
Sciarrino: Macbeth
Smetana: Dalibor
Smetana: Hubička
Stravinsky: Mavra
*Stravinsky: The Nightingale*
Strauss: Feuersnot
Strauss: Friedenstag 
*Strauss: Intermezzo*
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
Sullivan: The Gondoliers
*Sullivan: The Mikado*
*Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance*
Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans
Terradellas: Artaserse 
Terradellas: Sesostri 
Tippett: The Midsummer Marriage
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis
Various: The Enchanted Island
Vaughan Williams: The Pilgrim's Progress
*Verdi: Attila*
*Verdi: Giovanna D'arco*
*Verdi: I due Foscari*
Verdi: I Lombardi alla Prima Crociata
Verdi: I masnadieri 
Verdi: Un giorno di regno
Vinci: Artaserse 
Vinci: Catone in Utica
Vivaldi: Bajazet 
Vivaldi: Farnace
Vivaldi: Giustino
Vivaldi: Griselda
Vivaldi: La verità in cimento 
Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
Vivaldi: Orlando furioso
Vives: Doña Francisquita
Wagner: Das Liebesverbot
Wainwright: Prima Donna
Weber: Oberon
Weill: Street Scene
Young Jo: Tcheo Yong
Zandonai: I cavalieri di Ekebù
Zemlinsky: Eine florentinische Tragödie


----------



## Faustian

That about does it folks!!

A big thank you to everyone who contributed, and special thanks to those who were with us from the very beginning all the way to the end. I also wanted to give a shout out to DonAlfonso for helping to keep me in line by double checking my addition with the nomination counts for several rounds of the project. Its been a crazy ride these past few months, and its been an eye opening experience for me personally being introduced to operas I had never heard before and being absolutely blown away at the depth of tremendous works that exist in the genre. It has also been fascinating to compare and contrast this new list with the older one, and I guess it will be up to the moderators whether the two should exist side by side or if this one will simply replace that one.

If this list helps in any way to inspire or guide even one person's journey into the wonderful world of opera, the work that went into facilitating this project will have been very much worth it.

:wave:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thank you very much, Faustian and DonAlfonso. It was especially nice that you compiled a list of all the operas that did not make the top 200. We now have a wealth of operas to consider as we expand our collections.


----------



## Amara

Wow! Thank you for the tremendous amount of work that went into this! I am very grateful.

I discovered this forum about 4 years ago, shortly after I got into opera, and the original list was a great reference for me, as this one will now be too. It will be a wonderful guide and resource for many opera fans for years to come.

Thanks again to Faustian and all who contributed to this list.


----------



## mmsbls

I've posted the list in the Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists.

Thanks so much to Faustian for facilitating this list.


----------



## nina foresti

I'd be interested to know if anyone actually discovered any new opera(s) they are now enamored of as a result of this poll

Again, my thanks and appreciation goes to Faustian who hung in there and did an admirable job.

I now await a new game.


----------



## Sloe

nina foresti said:


> I'd be interested to know if anyone actually discovered any new opera(s) they are now enamored of as a result of this poll
> 
> Again, my thanks and appreciation goes to Faustian who hung in there and did an admirable job.
> 
> I now await a new game.


Massenets Werther Penderecki´s Die Teufel von Loudon, Alban Berg´s Lulu, Stravinskij´s Oidipus rex, Rimsky-Korsakov´s Sadko, Barber´s Vanessa, and Puccini´s Rondine are operas that I have discovered from this thread of these I have been really impressed by Oidipus rex and Sadko.


----------



## Sloe

Thanks for all the work. Some operas have been a bit embarrasing to nominate but I have to be honest to myself and nominate what I like.


----------



## GioCar

nina foresti said:


> I'd be interested to know if anyone actually discovered any new opera(s) they are now enamored of as a result of this poll
> ....


Enescu's Oedipe, Partch's Delusion of the Fury and Lachenmann's Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern.

For the time being.

More to come ...

Thank you very much, Faustian, DonAlfonso and you all, contributors to the list.:clap:


----------



## Pugg

Faustian said:


> That about does it folks!!
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who contributed, and special thanks to those who were with us from the very beginning all the way to the end. I also wanted to give a shout out to DonAlfonso for helping to keep me in line by double checking my addition with the nomination counts for several rounds of the project. Its been a crazy ride these past few months, and its been an eye opening experience for me personally being introduced to operas I had never heard before and being absolutely blown away at the depth of tremendous works that exist in the genre. It has also been fascinating to compare and contrast this new list with the older one, and I guess it will be up to the moderators whether the two should exist side by side or if this one will simply replace that one.
> 
> If this list helps in any way to inspire or guide even one person's journey into the wonderful world of opera, the work that went into facilitating this project will have been very much worth it.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Congratulations and thanks to Faustian and Donlfonso for all their work in completing this mammoth task. 

It's thrown up a few surprises. For instance it seems incredible to me that Verdi's Otello only made no 13 and that his late, great comic masterpiece, Falstaff, is down at 53!!! Mind you, Berlioz's magnificent Les Troyens, IMO one of the greatest operas ever composed only made 56. I'm sure there are quite a few more surprises in the list that I haven't spotted yet, but pleased to see Delius's gorgeous A Village Romeo and Juliet managing to squeeze in at 194.


----------



## gardibolt

It's very interesting to see what is the same and what is different from the prior list. A great many operas to be discovered. Thanks to Faustian and the contributors who know more about opera than I do for working on this project.


----------



## Faustian

nina foresti said:


> I'd be interested to know if anyone actually discovered any new opera(s) they are now enamored of as a result of this poll


I think I mentioned before, but two operas that I was previously unfamiliar with that I now know and enjoy immensely are _La vida breve_ by Manuel de Falla and Luigi Dallapiccola's _Il prigioniero_.



GregMitchell said:


> It's thrown up a few surprises. For instance it seems incredible to me that Verdi's Otello only made no 13 and that his late, great comic masterpiece, Falstaff, is down at 53!!!


I thought Falstaff at 53 was surprising too, but then I compare it to its rank on the old list, 43, and wonder if this is not a opera that's admired more than loved by many listeners? I have to admit to somewhat feeling that way myself.


----------



## Balthazar

Faustian, I will add my voice to the chorus of thanks for all your work on this project.

It is really a great list!


----------



## Amara

nina foresti said:


> I'd be interested to know if anyone actually discovered any new opera(s) they are now enamored of as a result of this poll


Here are the operas I gave a try specifically because they were recommended here:

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Bellini: La Sonnambula
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
Berg: Wozzeck
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Janacek: The Cunning Little Vixen
Humperdinck: Hansel und Gretel
Rameau: Les Indes galantes

I'm afraid I only got all the way through the first four. Some I had to turn off quickly, or relatively quickly (not necessarily the fault of the opera, but the production itself; for instance, I got a fair way into The Cunning Little Vixen, and liked the music, but had to turn it off because the production was off-putting). But I gave them a try, specifically to find out why they were recommended. I'll probably revisit and finish some more of them someday. Sometimes you have to encounter an opera at the right time of your life, and you appreciate something more later on.

The operas I enjoyed the most thanks to this list were Die Zauberflöte and La Sonnambula. Obviously Die Zauberflöte is one of the world's most famous and respected operas, but if it weren't for this list I might have given up on it, because I first encountered it in a terrible production/abridgment that left me wondering why this opera is so revered. I gave it another shot with a different production, specifically because I knew I must be missing something, and sure enough, found the right production to help me appreciate this fantastic opera.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Faustian said:


> I think I mentioned before, but two operas that I was previously unfamiliar with that I now know and enjoy immensely are _La vida breve_ by Manuel de Falla and Luigi Dallapiccola's _Il prigioniero_.
> 
> I thought Falstaff at 53 was surprising too, but then I compare it to its rank on the old list, 43, and wonder if this is not a opera that's admired more than loved by many listeners? I have to admit to somewhat feeling that way myself.


Funnily enough I often use that phrase about *Aida*. It's an opera i admire rather than love. *Falstaff* I love more, the more my admiration for it grows.


----------



## gardibolt

Amara said:


> The operas I enjoyed the most thanks to this list were Die Zauberflöte and La Sonnambula. Obviously Die Zauberflöte is one of the world's most famous and respected operas, but if it weren't for this list I might have given up on it, because I first encountered it in a terrible production/abridgment that left me wondering why this opera is so revered. I gave it another shot with a different production, specifically because I knew I must be missing something, and sure enough, found the right production to help me appreciate this fantastic opera.


Yeah, my first run-in with Zauberflöte was a bizarre production that was put on badly and it just left a terrible taste in my mouth. I like it better now but it was a long time before I could look at it without bursting into peals of laughter (and not in a good way).


----------



## ArtMusic

gardibolt said:


> Yeah, my first run-in with Zauberflöte was a bizarre production that was put on badly and it just left a terrible taste in my mouth. I like it better now but it was a long time before I could look at it without bursting into peals of laughter (and not in a good way).


DZ is a great opera but I can fully understand that first time experiences matter. Luckily there are numerous recordings of this opera and interpretations that should suit anyone.


----------



## OperaChic

Thank you Faustian. Is this thread going to be stickied in the opera forum?


----------



## Pugg

OperaChic said:


> Thank you Faustian. Is this thread going to be stickied in the opera forum?


Very good question.:tiphat:
Mods; any change?


----------



## pjang23

A sticky thread has been created in the opera forum. Link

Also in the compilations thread, links to the honorable mentions have been added to the bottom of each list.


----------



## sabrina

the two operas that I discovered due to this thread, were Verdi's Stiffelio and Rossini's Ermione. Both operas are amazing from my h.p.o.v. 
Thank you a thousand times to all those who made this favourite opera list possible!


----------



## Pugg

sabrina said:


> the two operas that I discovered due to this thread, were Verdi's Stiffelio and Rossini's Ermione. Both operas are amazing from my h.p.o.v.
> Thank you a thousand times to all those who made this favourite opera list possible!


There will always disappointments , however it was a public vote so very fair I think


----------

